# What are you reading.....



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Just finished "The Revolution Will Not Be Microwaved" by Sandor Ellix Katz. Nice read. Also reading "Wild Fermentation " by him. Lots of info and recipes.
Just started "Everything I Want to do is Illegal" by Joel Salatin. Next is "In Defense of Food" by Michael Pollan. Just got that one for my birthday.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

I just finished reading the 'Olive Farm' triliogy by Carol Drinkwater. Drinkwater played Dr. Herriotts wife on the tv show, 'All Creatures Great and Small'. She and her husband Michel, bought an old olive farm in the South of France and during the three books, tells of their experiences trying to revive the farm and get the status to become olive farmers. I found them well written and very interesting.

Laura


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just started "Monique and the Mango Rains" by Kris Holloway, about a Peace Corps volunteer who spends two years with a midwife in Mali.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm still re-reading the Left Behind series but moving on along in it.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

> Just finished "The Revolution Will Not Be Microwaved" by Sandor Ellix Katz. Nice read. Also reading "Wild Fermentation " by him.


Ooh, I liked "Wild Fermentation". He makes it sound so easy and has so many interesting recipes, although the bit about fermenting the goat meat was less than appetizing (where's the barfing smiley when you need it). 
Right now I'm reading "Gardening When it Counts" by Steve Solomon.


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

Storey's Basic Country Skills------My hubby & kiddos bought this for me for Christmas & I think I will be reading through it for a life time. GREAT book. :hobbyhors 

I am about to start Animal, Vegetable, Miracle. I've seen it recommended on several blogs so I'm getting it from the Library tomorrow!


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

been reading dickens,

just finished a tale of two cities


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I'm reading "The Omnivore's Dilemma" by Pollan. I'm also STILL reading "Nourishing Traditions" by Fallon. Awesome book!

Just finished "Talk to the Hand" by Truss.

RedTartan


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I usually have three books going on at once .... one for when I sit on the couch and read, one for when I'm sitting at the table or cooking dinner, and one for when I go to bed at night. They are, in that order:

"The End of America: Letter of Warning to a Young Patriot" by Naomi Wolf

"Understanding Thermodynamics" by H. C. Van Ness

"Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH" by Robert C. O'Brien


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

My husband and I just finished our read-aloud book: "Out Stealing Horses" by Per Petterson. It was very masculine, very beautiful, very evocative. The writing is excellent.


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

The Way Of Ignorance:And Other Essays
Wendell Berry

It's classic Wendell Berry


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

"Gardening When It Counts" by Steve Solomon.

.....Alan.


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

Ernie said:


> I usually have three books going on at once .... one for when I sit on the couch and read, one for when I'm sitting at the table or cooking dinner, and one for when I go to bed at night. They are, in that order:
> 
> "The End of America: Letter of Warning to a Young Patriot" by Naomi Wolf
> 
> ...


Oh. what a good one...and how appropriate in the Year of the Rat!


----------



## Virginia_mike (Oct 18, 2007)

Just finished Ten Acres Enough by Edmund Morris for the second time.
Great book, with some interesting ideas on manure that I am going to try.

Mike


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Just finished Final Exit by Derek Humphry. Probably not the best introduction to the topic, rather this is about the act. Will eventually check out his others "Let Me Die Before I Wake" and "The Right to Die"


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm reading The Golden Compass, finally. Just finished The Good Earth by Pearl S. Buck.


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

I recently finished "DOC SUSIE", by Virginia Cornell. I absolutley LOVED the book & was sad to get to the end.It's a true story about a Young woman doctor in Colorado back country mountains who cared for miners & lumbering men & their families .Such a terrific story. It took place in the early 1900's. I doubt if I'll part with this one. It's a keeper.But the last I looked, other copies were available on Paperbackswap.com .


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

I also just finished "The Borning Room", by Paul Fleischman. It is a story about a family during the Civil War era who lived in an Ohio farmhouse.The 'Borning Room' was a designated room where children were born and also where loved ones died.
Good story, fast read.


----------



## nana-san (Sep 22, 2006)

I just started Step on a Crack by James Patterson. he has a new protagonist. Det. Bell with 10 children


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Just finished Animal, Vegetable, Miracle and have been so busy with the garden that I haven't started a new one yet.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I just finished reading The Gluten Connection, and am currently reading John Dies at the End, I think by David Wong.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

"How to survive without a salary" by Charles Long. Conserver lifestyle versus consumer lifestyle.

DH thinks I am totally lost.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I'm currently in the middle of Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane. I have to say, I'm underwhelmed. I don't know why... I guess I'd really rather be reading a Patricia Cornwell or an Elizabeth George novel, but honestly, Cornwell's Scarpetta novels are getting a bit tired, and I've read everything there is by Elizabeth George.

*SIGH* I'm really in need of another good murder mystery writer, and I thought Lehane might be it -- being the author of Mystic River and all -- but I think I might have expected too much. I'm having a difficult time getting into this book.


----------



## countrymouse (Nov 9, 2004)

veme said:


> The Way Of Ignorance:And Other Essays
> Wendell Berry
> 
> It's classic Wendell Berry


Is there any other kind of Wendell Berry? 

(I'm reading "The Gift of Good Land" BTW  )


----------



## nubiansinny (Jul 31, 2007)

Just finished "The year of the goat 40,000 miles in search of cheese" really liked it. Lot's of interesting info. I'm in the middle of animal veg miracle like it alot. lots to think about.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

"Hardy Citrus for the Southeast" by Tom McClendon.

.....Alan.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Finishing up an older book "Three Against the Wilderness" by Eric Collier. I've read this before but I usually have to read it about every other year, to get my wilderness fix again. I think it is out of print now but if you ever find a copy it's a good one to read.
tyusclan momma
P.S. I'm reading the titles here for my next one to read.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Tracy Rimmer, you might enjoy a mystery I read a couple of years ago. It's called "Gentlemen and Players" and it's written by Joanne Harris. It takes place in a boys' private school.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Montana Sky Nora Roberts


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Took a break from my "list" and read _Little Earthquakes_ by Jennifer Weiner. Cute, easy read fiction.


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

"MAGIC HOUR', by Kristin Hannah

Well. everything went on 'hold' for 2 days until I could get to the end of the book. My 'Barn people' didn't even get fed til 1 PM until I caught a breather in the suspense.

This story sucked-me-in to find out who this 6 y/o child was ~~ walked out of the Washington State deep woods with a wolf pup,a 'wild child' , non verbal and skilled in deep woods survival.Her only communictions deep gutteral growls or howls.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Just received "Your Money Or Your Life" (used!!) in the mail today - I'm loving it so far! :goodjob:


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Turkeyfether said:


> "MAGIC HOUR', by Kristin Hannah
> 
> Well. everything went on 'hold' for 2 days until I could get to the end of the book. My 'Barn people' didn't even get fed til 1 PM until I caught a breather in the suspense.
> 
> This story sucked-me-in to find out who this 6 y/o child was ~~ walked out of the Washington State deep woods with a wolf pup,a 'wild child' , non verbal and skilled in deep woods survival.Her only communictions deep gutteral growls or howls.


Oh, WOW! I gotta pick that one up! Thanks, Turkeyfether!


----------



## Landshark (Jan 25, 2008)

The Stand (again) - being the uncut version it is taking a little longer.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

A novel of a Berlin family by Len Deighton. A german author and an excellent one. The story starts just before WW1 and goes through WW2. Very scary stuff as I see much of our recent events mirrored here. I'll be reading more of his writings even though I find much of it crushingly depressing.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm reading a really thick book titled "Misfortune" by Wesley Stace. Picked it up off the bargain table and didn't expect it to be as good as it is...I'm really enjoying it!

It's a a historical tale set in 19th-Century England about an abandoned boy raised as a girl.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Murron said:


> Just received "Your Money Or Your Life" (used!!) in the mail today - I'm loving it so far! :goodjob:


That is a good one!


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

"Fury"/ Salmon Rushdie

hollym


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Just finishing *Shattered Dreams*(My Life as a Polygamist's Wife) by Irene Spencer. Very interesting read it was hard to put down.


----------



## M.Plessner (Mar 1, 2008)

Just finished in the past week or so:
"The Geography of Bliss" by Eric Weiner
"A Plain Life" by Scott Savage
"An Irish Country Doctor" by Patrick Taylor
"Slow Food" by Carlo Petrini

Reading In Defense of Food" by Michael Pollan right now too! Along w/ 
"The Opposite of Fate" by Amy Tan
"Living on Less: Classics by Mother Earth"
"The Sustainability Revolution" by Andres Edwards
"The Druids" by Peter Ellis


----------



## PA Long Rifle (Jan 18, 2007)

I just finished reading (and listening to audio books) on the following titles:

America Alone: The End of the World as We Know It, by Mark Steyn 

State of Emergency: The Third World Invasion and Conquest of America, by Patrick J. Buchanan 


Bracing for Armageddon: Why Civil Defense Never Worked, by Garrison

Things Fall Apart, by Fred Heiser 


I am currently reading:

Deep Winter, by Thomas Sherry

Persecution: How Liberals Are Waging War Against Christianity, by David Limbaugh


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Total Money Makeover, by Dave Ramsey. I read Animal,Vegetable, Mineral last year but think I will reread it. I really enjoyed it. I have just started Welcome to the World, Baby Girl by Fannie Flagg. I bought it at the Goodwill store and it sounded interesting. When I finish it I have 3 William Faulkner books I plan to read.


----------



## LamiPub (Nov 10, 2006)

I read The Outsiders because I assigned it to my 17 yo ds and couldn't remember enough of it to work up a lesson plan. I read The Bonesetters Daughter by Amy Tan and our Bookclub book this month is Nineteen Minutes by Jodi Piccoult. They were all good reads.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I just finished reading No Touch Monkey! (and other travel lessons learned too late) by Ayun Halliday. Random stories about traveling " on a shoestring" around the world. Funny and cute.
My newest "cleaning " method for my bookshelves.......read anything I know I won't keep, then back to the serious stuff.


----------



## countrymouse (Nov 9, 2004)

moongirl said:


> I just finished reading No Touch Monkey! (and other travel lessons learned too late) by Ayun Halliday. Random stories about traveling " on a shoestring" around the world. Funny and cute.
> My newest "cleaning " method for my bookshelves.......read anything I know I won't keep, then back to the serious stuff.


NTM! is a funny read. I especially enjoyed the "jamu" story 
Halliday is pretty funny, did you ever read her 'zine?

Reading: _Snow_ by Orhan Pamuk, not that funny, but very good so far.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Oooooh!!! My sister just sent me "Animal, Vegetable, Miracle" yesterday! Okay, so I've only read twenty pages or so, but I have a feeling tomorrow will be very unproductive... With me curled up under a blankie reading this!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Murron said:


> Oooooh!!! My sister just sent me "Animal, Vegetable, Miracle" yesterday! Okay, so I've only read twenty pages or so, but I have a feeling tomorrow will be very unproductive... With me curled up under a blankie reading this!


I enjoyed that one alot.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

countrymouse said:


> NTM! is a funny read. I especially enjoyed the "jamu" story
> Halliday is pretty funny, did you ever read her 'zine?
> 
> I haven't but will have to check it out. Thanks


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I read "Doc Susie" While I was living in the Pingree Park,Co. I was taking a 9 week summer Foresty semester. I really liked it too.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

I am about 1/2 way through a rereading of "North and South" by John Jakes. Just finished the three book Desert Roses series by Tracie Peterson. Also reread "All Creatures Great and Small" by James Herriot.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Just finished *Blessings* by Anna Quindlen. Nice story.
Also helps my new cleaning strategy. One more empty space on the shelf, it's already in the box to give away! LOL
Only a few hundred to go!!LOL


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I just finished "The Italian Secretary" by Caleb Carr. It was okay but not as good as some of his other books. Before that I read "Mistress of the Art of Death" by Ariana Franklin. Takes place in the 12th century. A bunch of children have been killed and the king calls in a death investigator. The best one is a woman but women are not accepted as drs or investigators so she has to do her work secretly. Pretty good story but got a little "romance novelish" in parts.

I was reading Nevada Barr's "Hard Truth" but put that down to read two of Sarah Graves books that I got at the library.


----------



## iwannabeafarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

ernie,
I've heard good things what do you think so far
"The End of America: Letter of Warning to a Young Patriot" by Naomi Wolf


----------



## LamiPub (Nov 10, 2006)

I just finished, "My Lobotomy, A Memoir" by Howard Dully (& Charles Fleming). It is an autiobiography of Mr. Dully who was given an "ice pick" or transorbital lobotomy by Dr. Freeman when he was only twelve years old. It was very sad and moving. :Bawling:

I am starting, "Detective Story" by Imre Kertesz now. It looks very interesting. The jacket has an exerpt from the Nobel Presentation Speech, "In his writing Imre Kertesz explores the possibility of continuing to live and think as an individual in an era in which the subjection of human beings to social forces has become increasingly complete...[He] upholds the fragile experience of the individual against the barbaric arbitrariness of history."


----------



## timelord921 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm trying to read all the 'classics'. I just finished Jane Eyre, and I'mgoing to read Frankenstein after I finish Ishi in Two Worlds.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I re-read Jane Eyre a few years ago and I really enjoyed it! I'm trying to read all the classics, too. I confess that I have never read Frankenstein.


----------



## horselover.com (Jul 3, 2006)

Just finished Candide (Voltaire) - somehow managed to avoid it back in school and found a copy in the attic last week. It's short (read it in a few hours) and witty. Very enjoyable read and just goes to prove that trouble (ie wars/famine/social inequalities/etc) are neverending, and have been around forever. 
Also, I believe everything happens for a reason - and this book perhaps took that theory to an extreme - but in a laughable and (pretty much) believable way.
Highly recommended short story


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I just finished reading The Pilgrims Progress, and loved it. I tried to read it a couple of years ago and just couldn't get into it, but this time around I couldn't get enough.

At the moment, I'm trying to finish my book, so my reading break is over for awhile.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Just finished the Edgar Cayce Remedies book by William McGarey, M.D.
Anyone ever make and use a castor oil pack for healing?


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Just finished, Prince Caspian by C.S. Lewis-reading w/my daughter
Now we have started, Black Beauty-forgot the author
Also just finished, The Work & The Glory Part 1 by Gerald Lund


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm in the middle of "Hannah Coulter" by Wendell Berry. What a beautiful book! The only problem is that my MIL picked it up from the kitchen table while I was at work and loved several passages so much that she started to read them aloud to me when I got home. I want to read it myself!


----------



## windwa (Apr 24, 2005)

Last week i finished a book on Bioinformatics (technology for genetic work Think genomes, gene therapy). I'm about to finish a book on Natural Gas Reservoir Engineering. Next week (or so) is book on the social history of a specific slice of the post-Colonial period in Mexico.

I think I have a bunch of welding books coming later this year. We'll see. I typically read 25-30 books professionally each year. (No I don't get rich).


----------



## MiniMama (Apr 18, 2008)

I usually have multiple books going, so right now, I am reading:

_Gone With the Wind_ - Margaret Mitchell, (still one of my favorite books. I read it frequently, having read it the first time when I was about twelve).

_Frederica_ - Georgette Heyer, (the only romances I will read, of any kind, are those written by Heyer).

_Listening Woman_ - Tony Hillerman, (one of my favorite authors, next to Louis L'amour. You can learn alot about the Navajo/Dineh, just by reading his books).

_The Journey of Crazy Horse _- Joseph M. Marshall III, (a biography about Crazy Horse. I have a number of Marshall's books, another of my favorite authors).

_Queen Isabella_ - Allison Weir, (a biography about the daughter of King Philip IV, of France. She was married to Edward II, of England, during the Medieval period, and led an invasion against her husband, and England).


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

_The Cornbread Gospels_ by Crescent Dragonwagon (yes, that seems to be her real name). Very interesting collection of recipes relating to cornbread and related corn products. Nice range between Southern and Northern cornbreads. Yes, there is a difference between the two!

.....Alan.


----------



## billy (Nov 21, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What Every American Should Know About Who's Really Running the World (Paperback)
by Melissa Rossi (Author) 




This book is phenomenally informative! Awesome reading!
__________________
I am a God-fearing Christian Ron Paul Republican FREEDOM-loving red-blooded American man.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

billy said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What Every American Should Know About Who's Really Running the World (Paperback)
> by Melissa Rossi (Author)
> ...


_____
I found this interesting and just a little bit scary! More people should read it!

_____________


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

soulsurvivor said:


> Just finished the Edgar Cayce Remedies book by William McGarey, M.D.
> Anyone ever make and use a castor oil pack for healing?


All the time.  


I'm almost done with "Animal, Vegetable, Miracle"... Yeah, I know. I got all into it, and then got busy! Besides, I have "Omnivore's Dilemma" on the kitchen table, waiting to be read...


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

A.T. Hagan said:


> _The Cornbread Gospels_ by Crescent Dragonwagon (yes, that seems to be her real name). Very interesting collection of recipes relating to cornbread and related corn products. Nice range between Southern and Northern cornbreads. Yes, there is a difference between the two!
> 
> .....Alan.


I love her books! Missed this one though. Will need to add it to my LONG list.LOL


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Forgot to list what I've been reading!LOL
Right now I am alternating between two. _Sacred Land_ by Clea Danaan and _Lucky You!_by Randall Fitzgerald.
_Sacred Land_ is a nice mix of gardening,environmental issues and goddes worship all rolled into one. Easy to read and enjoyable.
_Lucky You!_ is really been interesting. Talks alot about synchronicity,probabilty and need and how they all link together. Pretty cool reading so far.

A.T. Hagan - Cresent Dragonwagon is her legal name. LOL One of her books relates the story of her and her first husband choosing that name back in the "hippy days".


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm about to start Swiss Family Robinson again for the fourth or fifth time...Awesome book! Disney's adaptation wasn't bad, but the book is a real treasure.


----------



## country bred (Nov 11, 2005)

bajiay said:


> Just finished, Prince Caspian by C.S. Lewis-reading w/my daughter . . .


Heard Ben Barnes from the new Prince Caspian movie read a chapter of this at the Los Angeles Times Festival of Books. When he walked out, hordes of little girls _squealed_.

Just read Annie Proulx's new story "Them Old Cowboy Songs" in the current New Yorker. It's about early homesteaders, very gripping and grim.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

a walk across america by peter jenkins. its pretty good i just started it.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

the wave, by Rhue. this small book is scary. And is from the real life. I read it in half hour, and I am slow reader, my kids I think took them 15 minutes, you have to read it. is just amazing.


----------



## billy (Nov 21, 2005)

"Our Enemy, The State" by Albert J. Nock 

This philosophical treatise was written at the height of the Great Depression and is outstandingly insightful into the workings of politics. It is out of print, but worth seeking out!


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

I'm reading Murder in Old Kentucky: True Crime Stories from the Bluegrass.
The name basically says it all, the stories are pretty good, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I just finished a biography book called "Boone" about Daniel Boon by Richard Morgan. A good read!

Another book I read called "Pompei" by Robert Harris is also one I enjoyed most recently.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I am reading "out of Eden",by alan burdick I love it. But if you don't like to read about snakes forget it.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

who is reading a good book about "bioinformatics" i read the posted message and I can't find it now. I really want to read about this not fiction. Please let me know. send me a message..


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

"Cannabis: A History" by Martin Booth.

It's really, really interesting. Did you know that in 1588 it took 1 acre of hemp production to produce 15 pounds of hemp fiber? Also in 1588, a Tudor Man-of-War or ship-of-the-line would require 80 TONS of hemp in rope and sail. That means every ship that sailed out of a British port during that timeframe was the physical manifestation of over 10,000 acres of cropland devoted specifically to hemp. Back in those days, you could really see how agriculture was the true "Wealth of Nations".


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm reading the new Charlaine Harris-"From Dead to Worse" it's excellent just like all of her Sookie books. Next up is Sara Gruen's "Riding Lessons" I really enjoyed her "Water for Elephants" so I'm hoping it's a good read.

Pix


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm re-reading "In the Electric Mist with the Confederate Dead" by James Lee Burke. Next up is "Black Cherry Blues" by the same author and "Death in Holy Orders" by P.D. James.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

When I was reading "Walk Across America" by Peter Jenkins, it woke me from a DEEP SLEEP! I could not wait to finish that book! So, I just got up, went into the other room and started reading - at 2 am....finished it and crawled back into bed. Thank goodness it was a quick read.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Just finished "The Gospel of Food" by Barry Glasner. Good read. Examines all the politics and fallacies(sp??) behind what we eat.


----------



## Farmer Gab (Aug 28, 2007)

The Book of Dead Birds by Gayle Brandeis - winner of Barbara Kingsolver's Bellwether Prize

The ***** in the House - Edited by Cathi Hanauer ("26 women tell the truth about sex, solitude, work, motherhood, and marriage")

Half of a Yellow Sun by Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie

Three Little Words by Ashley Rhodes-Courter (memoir about a young woman who grew up in the foster care system)

And, continually reading and re-reading....

Get Out of My Life...But First Can You Drive Me and Cheryl to the Mall? A Parent's Guide to the New Teenager by Anthony E. Wolf


----------



## whitehouse (Mar 17, 2008)

I am hooked on Janet Evanovich. prefer the stephanie plum series but any of her books will do. she just makes me laugh!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Just finished "The Mule" by Juan Eslava Galan, and started Aldous Huxley's "Brave New World" - assigned reading from my son. Can you believe I never read this before? Everyone else seems to have read it in high school.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

"out of eden" by Alan Burdick, is a great book I learned so much with it.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

ajaxlucy, I have never read *Brave New World*. Of course I have heard of it, but never read it. I suppose we are all "ignorant" in different ways.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

You are going to love the following
the wave, by T. Strasser
The Giver by Louis Lowry
Gathering Blue by Louis Lowry
I love these books and I think you are going to love it.




ajaxlucy said:


> Just finished "The Mule" by Juan Eslava Galan, and started Aldous Huxley's "Brave New World" - assigned reading from my son. Can you believe I never read this before? Everyone else seems to have read it in high school.


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

I doubt very many have read this book . Its first print was in 2001 . Its suppose to be true . IT couldn't have been completed without the Freedom of information act. It is about Pearl Harbor . The name of the book is " Day OF Deceit " written by Robert B Stinnett. It points to the fact FDR knew way ahead of time that Pearl was going to get hit . He allowed this to happen so as to draw us into war. The sad part about it, my dad served in the Navy and had a he-- of a time. He loved to read, my dad . But I don't think he would have liked to have read Pearl could have been prevented and our President turned his head and allow over two thousand to perish that day. All it would have taken was a warning. A real good book. Once you start reading its hard to put down .


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

WITSEC, (inside the federal witness protection program) by Pete Earley and Gerald Shur. I started the book yesterday and I love it.
The other one I am reading and I love it is "the New Spaniards" by John Hooper, this is you like to know about Spain and Spaniard's culture. But the book its outstanding, and Mr. Hooper has a wonderful writer. also Monster, by Frank Peretti, (fiction)I am reading it, its good, but I haven't finish it, so I don't know how good is going to get, some books keep you guessing all the time, like th first two, Monster I can predict what is going to happen if you know what I mean. 
Enjoy!


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

I just finished an awesome book titled "The Shack" by William P. Young

RoseKYTN


----------



## SouthernSon (Jun 14, 2008)

The Annals of The World by James Ussher


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Deep Winter by TC Sherry excellent book survival preparedness book- fiction, thought provoking, a cant put it down book. If you live in WA, you will want to read this.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm currently reading Addie Pray by Joe David Brown. The movie "Paper Moon" was based on this book. I recently learned that several chapters of the book took place in the area I grew up in so I decided to get a copy and read it. I'm enjoying it very much.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Just finished reading "The Seventh Scroll" by Wilbur Smith. I'd recommend reading his book "River God". Both are entertaining fiction books with excellent adventure, plot, and characters in context with ancient Egypt but Seventh Scroll is set in more modern times with interesting twists and turns referring to the characters of the adventures and history of the ancient setting of River God.


----------



## pitbulls20 (Nov 15, 2007)

Allen and Mike's Really Cool Backpackin' Book


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I was told this book is getting real hot, I went to Walmart (they were selling it for $6.75 vs Barnes and Noble $10.75) and they took my name and number to notify me when they are going to receive more. Because they were out, I was told by my neighbor is a hot item and people are buying like is not tomorrow, did you enjoyed it? Tell me tell me????:banana02:




RoseKYTN said:


> I just finished an awesome book titled "The Shack" by William P. Young
> 
> RoseKYTN


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm reading The Wal*Mart Effect, by Charles Fishman. All I can say is.... Wow....:flame:


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

greenboy said:


> WITSEC, (inside the federal witness protection program) by Pete Earley and Gerald Shur. I started the book yesterday and I love it.
> The other one I am reading and I love it is "the New Spaniards" by John Hooper, this is you like to know about Spain and Spaniard's culture. But the book its outstanding, and Mr. Hooper has a wonderful writer. also Monster, by Frank Peretti, (fiction)I am reading it, its good, but I haven't finish it, so I don't know how good is going to get, some books keep you guessing all the time, like th first two, Monster I can predict what is going to happen if you know what I mean.
> Enjoy!


 Hey GB is the book fiction ? I'm sorry about not getting back to you . I'm in a habit of trying to figure it out before the end also .


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Just started Starbucked: A double tall tale of caffeine, commerce, and culture  by Taylor Clark. 

Looks cute, not as heavy as my previous read.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Murron said:


> I'm reading The Wal*Mart Effect, by Charles Fishman. All I can say is.... Wow....:flame:


Sweetie Dahlink... could we have a synopsis of this read? Very curious and would love a nice book report on it.. due Monday.. no double spacing


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

is the real story how the Witsec was started in USA and why, is very scary, I usually stay away from fiction because reality is scary enough for me. I hope you enjoy it.



dogo said:


> Hey GB is the book fiction ? I'm sorry about not getting back to you . I'm in a habit of trying to figure it out before the end also .


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

"The Chemistry of Death" by Simon Beckett..just finished. Pretty good suspense novel set in the British Isles. "Guess the serial killer" type of thing..
I am starting his second book, "Written Bone" tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## pitbulls20 (Nov 15, 2007)

Just finished up so many days ago Lighten Up! another backpacking book. The two books I have just listed would be a great read for anyone considering takin up light weight backpacking and camping.


----------



## debik70 (Jun 25, 2008)

I just got Back to Basics - I love it! I'm also am trying to read Moby Dick for the 5th time. I just can't get it going for me even though it is a classic:stars:.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I am almost done with One Man's Wilderness by Sam Keith.

It is the journals and photo's of Dick Proenneke. I am really enjoying it so far.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I started reading Lonestar Secrets by Colleen Coble...a romance novel no doubt. LOL..."Under the open skies of Bluebird Crossing, secrets lay buried deep as the Texas Canyon"...just could not resist that !


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I started The New Spaniards (Penguin Politics and Current Affairs) (Paperback)
by John Hooper, is an analysis Of Spain History in recent years. This book is not an easy reading, sometimes I have to get a dictionary and google certain things, so If you are looking for something fun to read forget about it.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Reading *Eye Contact* by Stephen Collins (of 7th Heaven fame). Suprised at how well he writes. A side of him I nevere was aware of. Although parts of this book would make the Reverend blush! LOL


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

The Story of Edgar Sawtelle by David Wroblewski ,a really good one,so far ! I highly recommend it for all dog lovers!!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I just finished Death in Holy Orders by P.D. James. I love her books. Tonight I'm going to start Marley and Me by John Grogan. I actually bought it for DH, but I'm going to read it first.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I just finished a novel called _Who Has Seen the Wind?_ by W.O. Mitchell, a Canadian. The book was published in 1945. I really enjoyed this story about a boy growing up in a small prairie town. When it opens, Brian is 4 years old and is eaten up with jealousy because he feels his parents and his grandmother are lavishing affection and love on his very-sick younger brother. Brian's father is a pharmacist. The grandmother lives with the family. Brian has a cruel schoolteacher who punishes him for a minor incident by making him stand with his arms raised -- until he faints. Fortunately, the schoolteacher leaves and a kind-hearted schoolteacher is hired. Brian also goes through the death of his pet dog. He spends time with his uncle, the bachelor farmer. He takes the uncle's horses out without permission and wrecks the wagon. We also see the town drunk, The Ben, and his son, The Young Ben, who is a chronic truant. We see Brian trying to puzzle out for himself who God is and how we can get closer to Him. This was an excellent book and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

Cache Lake Country by Rowlands. 

next: Two in the Far North 

and then: A Place in the Woods.


----------



## billy (Nov 21, 2005)

Cesar`s Way by the Dog Whisperer, Cesar Millan. It`s a great read!


----------



## ecoclover (Jul 6, 2008)

I am reading The Years of the Forest by Helen Hoover.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

white olenader i forget who its by though.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Just finished _The Way We Eat: Why Our Food Choices Matter, by Peter Singer and Jim Mason_. 

Next up is _The Thorn Birds, by Colleen McCullough_... Kinda schlocky, I know. I read it when I was eleven, just after the miniseries aired. My mom loved it, but kept telling it me it was trashy.  I had a conversation with a 93 year old woman last week about it, and now I can't stop thinking about Father Ralph de Bricassart!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have been reading alot lately:
I did the new Patricia Cornwall... annoying ending/cliffhangar type... her first few books were really good, you know.
I have been reading some John Connolly.. just love him "The White Road" The Killing Kind".. violent and creepy bad guys, but very well written.. he can really turn a descriptive phrase and his historical sense is great.
More Carolyn Haines.. "Touched".. I just love her. So beautifully written and such readable characters and stories.
And coming up some Vickie Lane ...Appalchian mystery type and Jefferson Bass.. they (writing team) write about the Body Farm in Tenn.

In case you haven't noticed.. I love psychological thrillers with really bad bad guys. John Connolly has the really bad bad guy down to a high art form.. his good guys are pretty awesome too. I highly suggest him if you are into that style of book.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Yesterday I finished *Give Me A Break* by John Stossel(from 20/20). Pretty interesting with some interesting ideas. I am about halfway through*Simple Prosperity (Finding Real Wealth in a Sustainable Lifestyle) * by David Wann. He also co wrote *Affluenza* , which is next on my list. Enjoying this one alot.


----------



## rivesjct3768 (Jul 19, 2006)

I am currently reading all the Agatha Christie mysteries I can find. When I was a teenager I couldn't see what my mother saw in them, now I am her age when she was reading them and really love them, especially Hercule Poirot!:happy:


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome to the club, I read all of them several times.



rivesjct3768 said:


> I am currently reading all the Agatha Christie mysteries I can find. When I was a teenager I couldn't see what my mother saw in them, now I am her age when she was reading them and really love them, especially Hercule Poirot!:happy:


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Just finished "Letters to a Young Poet" by Rainer Maria Rilke. Interesting at first but the writer becomes very self absorbed by the middle. Not bad if you can ignore his boo hooing.

Before that, I found an online copy of Thomas Paine's "American Crisis". I enjoy history so I was very happy finally have the opportunity to this collection.

Just bought a copy of Thoreau's 'Walden' at the used book store yesterday. It's been a long time since I read any of Thoreau's works. Looks like I'll have something to do if it continues to rain like it has.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I am reading the "poisonwood bible" by Barbara Kingsolver and I want to know if she is against Christians, I am confused. what you guys thinks?


----------



## swampgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

To greenboy: No, not in particular, but probably against any one culture/religion forcing itself on another's.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Just finished C.J. Sansom's "Dissolution", a mystery set in England just after Henry VIII broke with the Roman Catholic church and had Anne Boleyn beheaded. It's a good mystery and you can learn a bit of history, too. It's a series and the next one is "Dark Fire", so that's on my to-read list.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I am still reading it so I haven't find anything wrong, I am a Christian and my pastor son wants to be a missionary, I think this is a good book for somebody to experience somebody else culture.


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm reading Kim Meeder's books "HOPE RISING" & "A BRIDGE CALLED HOPE". What a fatastic read! She's also a super talented writer.Keep the tissue box handy . Abused / neglected horses bond with abused/ neglected or chronically ill kids.:cowboy:


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

My favorite books are:

Blindness (Saramago)
1984 (Orwell)
Class in America (Fussel)
The Revolution (Ron Paul)
East of Eden (Steinbeck)
The Grapes of Wrath (Steinbeck)
The ******* Manifesto (Goad)

These probably sound like dry reads, but they are really entertaining


----------



## vg60 (Jul 30, 2008)

The Innocent Man John Grisham
"in 1982, a 21 year-old cocktail waitress was raped and murdered, and for five years the police could not solve the crime. For reasons that were never clear, they suspected Ron Williamson and his friend Dennis Fritz. The two were finally arrested in 1987 and charged with capital murder. This work is an exploration of justice gone terribly awry."

This has been excellent so far.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm reading The Tin Roof Blowdown by James Lee Burke. So far it's great, as I expected. I love his writing.


----------



## Zizia_aurea (Aug 16, 2008)

"*SIGH* I'm really in need of another good murder mystery writer"

Tracy, Have you heard of Donis Casey? She has three mysteries so far about an Oklahoma farm woman/sleuth (Alafair Tucker) set in the early 1900's. She started out working on a family genealogy, and was so captivated by the stories she heard that she had a write a book, or three, to capture the spirit. The books are The Old Buzzard Had it Coming, Hornswoggled, and The Drop Edge of Yonder. They are different- I really enjoyed them!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am reading Ken Follet's World Without End. It is the follow up to Pillars of the Earth. Both books are centered around the building of a cathedral in 12th century England.
Pillars of the Earth is one of my favorites and I am thrilled to be reading another just as good!

Usually I read psychological thrillers filled with evil men and brilliant detectives, but this is nice too.

You know, the Follet books may sound dull, but really they are quite gripping. Intrigue and history and interpersonal relationships and politics... really, really good!


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

Do any of you read Jodi Piccoult? I've started reading her books and have noticed a disturbing trend. I'm wondering if anyone else has picked it up....


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

"*SIGH* I'm really in need of another good murder mystery writer"

Have you tried J.A. Jance? 

She writes the Joanna Brady murder mysteries set in the Bixby/Sierra Vista area of AZ and also the J.P. Beaumont series set in Seattle. Joanna is a local sheriff and J. P. is a former homicide cop. I think in 2 of her books J. P. has wound up in AZ working with Joanna.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Rondah said:


> Do any of you read Jodi Piccoult? I've started reading her books and have noticed a disturbing trend. I'm wondering if anyone else has picked it up....


Ok.. I give. I can't take it. What is the trend?


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Just finished another book by Stephen Collins that I found on my shelves. *Double Exposure* was a quick read only becaise I am finding his books hard to put down. I only ever knew him as an actor but the man can twist a plot very well.


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

chickenista said:


> Ok.. I give. I can't take it. What is the trend?


It's funny that I didn't notice it until I'd read several of her books, but when I did notice it, I realized it happened in every book of hers that I read. 

In 19 minutes, she replaces the daughter with a new baby, and there is a conflict throughout of loyalty.

In Vanishing Acts, the main character drops her long time bf/fiance/mother of her child, for another man. 

She gets the reader attached to characters, then she dispenses of them, and of their relationships at the end. I noticed this in "The Pact" as well, but I can't remember now what the context was...


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Zizia_aurea said:


> "*SIGH* I'm really in need of another good murder mystery writer"
> 
> Tracy, Have you heard of Donis Casey? She has three mysteries so far about an Oklahoma farm woman/sleuth (Alafair Tucker) set in the early 1900's. She started out working on a family genealogy, and was so captivated by the stories she heard that she had a write a book, or three, to capture the spirit. The books are The Old Buzzard Had it Coming, Hornswoggled, and The Drop Edge of Yonder. They are different- I really enjoyed them!


I'll check them out -- I'm in dire need of something new. It's a busy time right now, with harvest, but as soon as it's done, I'm going into hibernation for a few weeks and doing nothing but drink coffee and read


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm halfway through Touched by Carolyn Haines. 

All I can say right now is.... _Wow_, because there just aren't words to explain her writing and how I feel. Thank you, *chickenista*.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I'm reading _Moscow Rules_ by Daniel Silva. It's been the summer of spy novels for me. 

My children and I are reading aloud _Kingdom Keepers_by Ridley Pearson, I think. It's a mystery that takes place at Disney World in Florida. Next on the read aloud list is Ted Bell's _Nick of Time_.

Blue


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

I just started reading the Foxfire, 40th anniversary book. I love Foxfire books and this not disappointing.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

The library just sent me a copy of "Outlander", recommended on the Fiber Arts forum. I've been warned not to start it if there are any other projects I need to get done, but it's due back in two weeks!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

This weekend I read Summer Of The Redeemers, another Carolyn Haines novel. Awesome. 

Ken Follet's Pillars Of The Earth came the other day. Oy, it's a big one.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It may be big.. but you will fly through it and be sad when it is over... but there is always the followup waiting.. I am glad you liked the Carolyn Haines too.


----------



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm almost finished reading Maeve Binchy"s "The Copper Beech". I've read a lot of her books, but this has been one of my favorites. Anyone else read her?


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

EarlsNan said:


> I'm almost finished reading Maeve Binchy"s "The Copper Beech". I've read a lot of her books, but this has been one of my favorites. Anyone else read her?


I LOVE Maeve Binchy. I read all of her books years ago. Maybe it's time to revisit her


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Keep meaning to post bit life keeps getting in the way.LOL

A couple of weeks ago I read an interesting book called _Mama Rama (A Memoir of Sex, Kids and Rock & Roll) _ by Evelyn McDonnell. Focuses a lot on careers, women empowerment thru the punk era and "settling" down etc. Particulary interesting since Evelyn and I seemed to be living in Providence RI and going to college at the same time (1987). Interesting to hear names and places that are familiar. 

Today I just finished reading _Bean Blossom Dreams_ by Sallyann J. Murphy. This was originally published in 1994 and has a little update on life on their farm. I loved it. For those of us who haven't made it to the perfect homestead of our dreams living vicariously is the next best thing.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Just started The Prosecution of George W. Bush for Murder by Vincent Bugliosi. I remember reading his book Helter Skelter about prosecuting Charles Manson in high school,and also And The Sea Will Tell,some years ago. He's an excellant author.


----------



## debik70 (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm working on I walked the line- by johnny cash's ex-wife. It 's not what I thought it would be... I can only read so many love letters! I'm also reading a bio about Elizabeth I.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Right now I am reading these:

_The House on Via Gombito_ - writings by American Women Abroad

_My Sister Gone_ by Kathryn Marshall - a novel about siblings and incest

_Film Flam: Essays on Hollywood_ by Larry McMurtry about his experiences writing screenplays and

_The Mysterious Flame of Queen Loana_ by Umberto Eco about a rare book dealer who loses his memory and how he tries to find his way back through the boxes of things he's kept over the years.

I've just finished _Close Range: Wyoming Stories_ by Anne Proulx.

Deb.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

EarlsNan said:


> I'm almost finished reading Maeve Binchy"s "The Copper Beech". I've read a lot of her books, but this has been one of my favorites. Anyone else read her?



I've not read her yet but I have these two on my shelf to read

_Irish Girls About Town: An Anthology of Short Stories_ in which she is a contributor and _Scarlet Feather_

I'm not fond of romance type books so I hope that's not how she writes.

Deb.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I finished Outlander and a friend loaned me Dragonfly in Amber, the next book in the series. 
I'm also near the beginning of The Floating Girl, a mystery set in modern Japan.


----------



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

featherbottoms said:


> I've not read her yet but I have these two on my shelf to read
> 
> _Irish Girls About Town: An Anthology of Short Stories_ in which she is a contributor and _Scarlet Feather_
> 
> ...


I don't think they're romance type at all. Some romance involved, but not on the level of the cheap paperbacks like Harlequin or anything like that. Lots of character and relationship developments. Very well written. Let us know how you like them after you've read some.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Well, unfortunately, I picked up more books over the weekend to read so my list above kinda got pushed to the back of the stack for bit. 

Right now I'm reading _No Country for Old Men_ by Cormac McCarthy. I'm not very far along but it's already ranking up there with one of the most disturbing books I've ever read.

Deb.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm currently reading Starting Over by Jackie Clay


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

"Eat, Pray, Love" by Elizabeth Gilbert. In the first part of the book, she's eating every delicious thing she can find in Italy.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Current book selection I am reading is "People of the Wolf" that is by Michael Gear and Kathleen O'Neal Gear. It's one in a series of novels depicting First Nations people culture, history, and habitat of prehistoric North America. ...........good reading stories!

Just finished "The Dark Valley" which is a historical book accounting the times between the world wars in the 1930's. Well written and an interesting read.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Brisingr, 3rd book of the Inheritance cycle. Very good if you like this sort of thing. I'll read "Inkdeath" next, the final book in the Inkspell triology.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Just started it yesterday and I am intrigued...The Devil in the White City by Erik Larson...It is the true account of the design and construction of the facilities in the World's Fair held in Chicago at the end of the 19th Century and the subsequent use of the fair as a means for America's first serial killer to lure his victims. Interesting and very well written.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Picked up In Defense of Food, by Michael Pollin on Saturday. The library is having a book sale I picked up 3 older books on agriculture, one about sugar beets, one about farming in Kansas 1920-44,the other about general ag back in the 50's.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I'm just starting_ Beatrix Potter: A Life In Nature_. I also have some interlibrary books about her going at the same time, one a biography and one of her art.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

The Beatrix Potter books sound very interesting. I read an article about her childhood in Smithsonian Magazine. She was very interested in art and she loved animals. When her pet died, she was sad of course -- but then she boiled the carcass down so she could examine the skeleton. Artists have to understand anatomy and bone-structure. But it's just not something you think of a little girl doing.


----------



## radicalmom (Oct 9, 2008)

i just finished this house of sky by ivan doig. it is the memoir of a boy's youth in the mountains of montana as the son of a sheepherder. absolutely amazing and unforgettable. i haven't been reading lately as i've moved and have not settled, though here are some of my favorite writers:
patrick white from australia
paul bowles who wrote the sheltering sky, among many other great books
anything at all by john steinbeck, henry miller, georges simenon, hendrik willem vanloon
a good book to recommend is the genius of the world by my friend alice lichtenstein
i love michael pollan's earlier writings when he was still writing for harpur's
also arthur conan doyle, alice bailey, and i loved the yearling.


----------



## radicalmom (Oct 9, 2008)

pheasantplucker said:


> Just started it yesterday and I am intrigued...The Devil in the White City by Erik Larson...It is the true account of the design and construction of the facilities in the World's Fair held in Chicago at the end of the 19th Century and the subsequent use of the fair as a means for America's first serial killer to lure his victims. Interesting and very well written.


great book!!!!!!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I loved The Yearling, too! I didn't read it until 3 or 4 years ago. It was great. The United States Postal Service issued a stamp with the author's picture on it -- Marjorie Kinnan Rawlings. 

For anyone who is interested, The Yearling is a novel about a boy growing up in Florida with his mother and dad. This is NOT our modern Florida; this is the backwoods of Florida when it was bear country. RECOMMENDED!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

ELOCN said:


> The Beatrix Potter books sound very interesting. I read an article about her childhood in Smithsonian Magazine. She was very interested in art and she loved animals. When her pet died, she was sad of course -- but then she boiled the carcass down so she could examine the skeleton. Artists have to understand anatomy and bone-structure. But it's just not something you think of a little girl doing.


She's a fascinating person, I can't help but wonder what she'd have accomplished if she been given an education, some parental encouragement, and a bit of freedom.

Halo


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I love that book this is my second time...


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I mentioned above that I'd gotten sidetracked reading Cormac McCarthy's _No Country for Old Men_ and had put the Maeve Binchy books on the back shelf for a while. 

Well, I finished No Country and have decided that I'm not real fond of his books. I've read _The Road, No Country for Old Men_ and_ All the Pretty Horses_and I just don't like his writing style. So I'm going to take _The Crossing_ and _Cities of the Plain_ and put them in a stack with his others and mark them for my bookstore.

Now about Maeve Binchy. I haven't started either of the above books but I have read about 2/3 of _Dublin 4_ and I think she'll be OK. I like stories that tell the way things really are, without being true stories (if you know what I mean) and I think that's what this particular book is like. I still have _Irish Girls About Town_ and _Scarlet Feather_ to read but I'm going to switch gears when I finish _Dublin 4_ and read _The Postman_. It came in the mail this week.

Here's to good reading 

Deb.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Another vote for "Pillars of the earth", and World Without End". Both novels are historically accurate, right down to the event the hanging occurred in the first novel.
I found it fascinating, because I read a bio of Eleanor of Aquataine (she was the queen of england and France, mother of Richard the Lionhearted, and king John, went on two crusades etc) by Allison Weir and I found historical events to correctly mesh.
Allison Weir has also written some fascinating bios of King Henry 8, the Six Wives of King Henry the 8th, and Elizabeth I. I breezed through all of these, then went to Phillippa Gregory's fiction portraying the same real characters. I loved them all.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

"Pillars of the Earth" is on my list of favorite books, I haven't read it in years, I'll look for a copy for a re-read.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh, Halo! If you loved Pillars of the Earth, you just gotta read the followup, The End of the World!!! I know it is hard to believe, but it is even better!!
I too love The Devil in the White City... but of course, I just love Herman Mudgett, but than again, I am weird. I am also a huge Olmstead fan too. What a visionary!

I am reading... NOTHING!!!!! I keep checking books out, bringing them home and laying them out all pretty and seductive and I caress them from time to time... but I read NOTHING!!!!
I just don't have the time or energy or mental focus. It is crazy around here. I do get to listen though. I ahve been listening to Alan Folsom books in the car. He is one of my favorites. 
And I do read top DS. I got a really cool Ray Bradbury kid's book.. who knew he wrote for kids? It is the Halloween Tree and is amazingly good!


----------



## Sujae (May 14, 2008)

I recently read the Alchemist by Paulo Coelho, very good book.

I finish Genghis Birth of an Empire by Conn Iggulden and am currently reading the second book of the 2 book set titled Genghis Lord of the Bows. They are both historical fiction books. Totally worth the time to read. 

Not sure if he is going to write more for this set, but I sure hope he does. 

I uncovered Where the Red Fern Grows in a box while cleaning out the garage recently so I think that I will read it again!

~sujae


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

COOL! I read and loved 'The Alchemist' and I JUST bought Pillars of the Earth and The End of the World! 
I'm re reading Atlas Shrugged, when I'm done, I'll start Pillars   It's good to hear a good review


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Sujae said:


> I uncovered Where the Red Fern Grows in a box while cleaning out the garage recently so I think that I will read it again!
> 
> ~sujae


Makes me cry every time!!


----------



## Sujae (May 14, 2008)

moongirl said:


> Makes me cry every time!!


Everytime!

Have you ever read the Golden Compass series by Philip Pullman? Grab the tissues for those certain parts and the very end of the last book. It's a 3 book fantasy series so it may not tickle everyones interest, but I enjoyed them alot. A young girl gets to be the heroine in these books and she is as frisky as anyone could be. 

~sujae


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Yes, I read The Golden Compass series! They were very exciting, interesting books and I did cry -- in the first book.


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

I bought those for the kids and ended up being the only one that read them, lol, TWICE! I liked them too, thought that some of the ideas in them were very interesting. 

hollym


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

The children and I are reading aloud _Nick of Time _by Ted Bell.

I'm reading _Tsar_ also by Ted Bell.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

pheasantplucker said:


> Just started it yesterday and I am intrigued...The Devil in the White City by Erik Larson...It is the true account of the design and construction of the facilities in the World's Fair held in Chicago at the end of the 19th Century and the subsequent use of the fair as a means for America's first serial killer to lure his victims. Interesting and very well written.


I got this book out of the library after reading your recommendation. It's fascinating. I read another book by Erik Larson called Isaac's Storm. It's about the Galveston Hurricane of 1900. That is also good reading.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

"The Botany of Desire" by Michael Pollan
"Reefer Madness" by Eric Schlosser


----------



## PJM (Feb 5, 2003)

I recently read "Water for Elephants" by Sara Gruen. It's about a young man who runs away to join the circus during the Depression. I really enjoyed this book and recommend it to others. I first found out about it from a book review at www.anevibe.com This website also has an interview with Sara Gruen that was very interesting. 

I really don't like the circus or books about it, but this is a rare exception.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Ernie said:


> "The Botany of Desire" by Michael Pollan
> "Reefer Madness" by Eric Schlosser


Both of these are on my "to read" shelf (along with a million others......LOL).

Just finished reading _Affluenza_. Very relevant to the current financial crisis.

In the middle of _The Sharper Your Knife, The Less You Cry _ by Kathleen Flinn. Nice easy read. Chronicles her experience of studying at Le Cordon Bleu in Paris after losing her a corporate job.


----------



## Bee_Rain (Jun 15, 2004)

I just finished "Montana Sky" by Nora Roberts. Am almost finished with "The Time Traveler's Wife" by Audrey Niffenegger (interesting read) and will be starting "Pillars of the Earth" in a day or two. I can't wait to start that one!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Just finished *Alice Waters and Chez Panisse (The Romantic, Impractical, Often Eccentric, Ultimately Brilliant Making of a Food Revolution)* by Thomas McNamee.

If You love food and cooking very interesting. Covers Alice's life and evolution into Edible Schoolyard gardens and the Slow Food Movement etc.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I'm reading _The Year Of Living Biblically_, by A. J. Jacobs. Its interesting so far, kind of a daily journal of a secular Jew who takes a year to read the Bible and live by every law and rule in it.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I've been on a sort of biography reading spell and just finished an interesting comprehensive account about Champlain's founding settlements in French Canada and his influence towards the history since European landings in Eastern Upper North America. 

Have now picked up to read "John Lennon The Life" by Phillip Norman. 
Anyone out there read this fairly new publication???

Recently I've finished reading another Clive Cussler novel called "Plague Ship". I think I'm tiring a bit with the hyper over adventurous, not to say, unbelieving phrips that his main characters seem to be racing through death defying scene after scene. :shrug:


----------



## Katylied (Nov 8, 2008)

I just read the last Harry Potter book.It tied everything up nicely but I left feeling a bit deflated.I guess because it's over.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm reading Bloody Hand by Matt Braun. It's about a black mountain man who goes to live with the Crow.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Just completed another by Erik Larson...Thunderstruck...again the merging of two events (as was Devil in the White City)...this time it's Marconi and his development of wireless communication and its contribution to the story of a murder in the early twentieth century. The book is good but not as intriguing as the first one (by Larson) that I read. 

Yesterday, I began two books: _The Monster of Florence_ (Douglas Preston) and _Kill It and Grill It_ by Ted Nugent...

Both are good.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I just started The River Wife by Jonis Agee. Pretty good so far,it takes place during pre-civil war and also during the depression,as the ancestor of one character is reading the memoirs of the one during the civil war.

http://www.amazon.com/River-Wife-Novel-Jonis-Agee/dp/1400065968


----------



## catdance62 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm just finishing "Sweetness in the Belly" by Camilla Gibb. It's about a white Muslim woman who lives in Ethiopia until Haille Selassie was deposed in 1974 and her move to England. It kind of goes back and forth from the past to the "present". It's very good!


----------



## joe1968m (Mar 14, 2005)

simple prosperity
by david wann


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

joe1968m said:


> simple prosperity
> by david wann


Such a good book! Read that right before reading *Affluenza*. David Wann contributed to that as well.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Monster, by Frank Peretti, I just started it.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

[QUOTE
_The Monster of Florence_ (Douglas Preston) ...QUOTE]

Oh, I wished you lived closer so I could borrow that!!
I love, love, love Douglas Preston ( and Lincoln Child)


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

_In His Steps _by Charles M. Sheldon. This is one of the few books that I've ever read more than once.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I just started reading *Second Nature* by Michael Pollan. So far it is very good.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just finished "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. If it were a movie, it would definitely be a chick flick, but I liked it.


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

To the person who liked 'Water for Elephants', you might read 'Geek Love' it is hilarious and I think fun to read. 


I am reading 'The Sociopath Next Door'


----------



## foxies (Jun 24, 2002)

The Cows are Out! Two Decades on a Maine Dairy Farm
By Trudy Chambers Price.
The book is a nice fast read. I enjoyed it


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I've just recently finished _Twisted_ by Jeffery Deaver and started _More Twisted_ last night. Both these are short story collections. So far I've not been disappointed in either book.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I have just opened _*The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society *by Mary Ann Shaffer and Annie Barrows_. 

I'm looking forward to this read, but I think I will put it aside till after the holidays are over so as not to be interrupted.

Halo


----------



## woodenfires (Dec 2, 2003)

"The Hellfire Club" by Peter Straub. I read "ghost story" years ago and loved it, then a couple more were ok, he sure knows how to tell a story. I got "hellfire club" and "mystery" by the same author at a book sale, tough to decide which one to read first.
Also reading the second book of Phillip Jose Farmers "the river world" series, loved the first book. What a fun adventure. jim


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got three books going:

"Fugitive Days" by William Ayers. I'm about half-way through and I can relate to a lot of his experiences back in the 60s. I don't get the transition from idealism to violence, but it's still an interesting book. 

"Black Cherry Blues" by James Lee Burke. I love his Dave Robicheaux books. Burke is a wonderful writer. 

"Shattered" by Dick Francis. This is an old favorite that I'm re-reading.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

HaloHead said:


> I have just opened _*The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society *by Mary Ann Shaffer and Annie Barrows_.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this read, but I think I will put it aside till after the holidays are over so as not to be interrupted.
> 
> Halo


I'm reading this right now, it's very good. You will enjoy it.


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

I just finished 'The Kite Runner'.

Now I'm reading 'Tales of Eva Luna' by Isabel Allende. I think that is the correct title? 

hollym


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

just finished Echoes by Danielle Steel.


----------



## JMD_KS (Nov 20, 2007)

I just finished Marley & Me which is a MUST read for animal lovers,as well as Cesar Milan's Be The Pack Leader. 
Off the New Books shelf at the library today I picked up The Letters by Luanne Rice & Joseph Monninger,which I haven't been able to put down. Only a few pages left, & I've forced myself to put it down until all the house is asleep ( I've read it straight thru all the noise & distraction of the kids' post- Christmas chaos,it's that captivating to me!) to heighten the anticipation of the finish! It's about a married couple who are driven apart by their son's tragic death & the entire book is composed of letters between them. The husband goes to the Alaskan bush where their son's plane crashed,& the wife flees to a seaside retreat on the coast of Maine. The two authors really did a good job of giving the characters life! 
:goodjob:


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

This month I finished Terry Goodkinds series with The Confessor. 
Read David Poyers Korea Straight.
Did one of the Tom Clancy Ghost Recon books.
Read Are You Ready For the Country the History of Country Rock.
Read one I got at dollar tree that was pretty good but I can't remember the title. I may see if I can find others in the series.
Reaquainted myself with Andre Norton and Robert Heinlein.
Even read a Star Wars book.

Thank goodness for used book stores.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just finished "Nickel and Dimed" by Barbara Ehrenreich.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

ajaxlucy said:


> I just finished "Nickel and Dimed" by Barbara Ehrenreich.


i read this quite a while ago. Interesting book (but scary). Unfortiunately it does make you realize we could all be just one or two paychecks away from financial disaster.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I just finished the "Kite Runner" by Khaled Hosseini and started re-reading "Finding Caruso" by Kim Barnes.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Started "Atlas Shrugged" by Ayn Rand. Started...the book is almost 1100 pages of extremely fine print. I got burned out and stopped around page 600. Maybe someday I'll check it out of the library again to see how it ends.


----------



## jer (Sep 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone, I just ordered 7 books from Amazon. Six were from your list on here and one was one that sounded interesting, "While you're here, Doc". I can't wait til they arrive. I have never looked at this forum til a few weeks ago but it is really interesting. Thanks again. Cindy


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Just finished Blindfold Game by Dana Stabenow. Highly recommend it. It's belieevable fiction; about a terrrorist attack stopped by the U S Coast Guard. very interesting. Now just started on Stone Butterfly by Doss, which is about a Ute tribal investigator & his old excentric aunt Daisy. I love those Charlie Moon books.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

cowboy joe said:


> Started "Atlas Shrugged" by Ayn Rand. Started...the book is almost 1100 pages of extremely fine print. I got burned out and stopped around page 600. Maybe someday I'll check it out of the library again to see how it ends.



Good luck. I have to say Atlas Shrugged and The Fountainhead had a great influence on my personal philosophy but I don't think she is a great writer or story teller.


----------



## 57plymouth (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm at page 510 of "Atlas Shrugged." 

So far it is the best book I have ever read. And I'm quite fond of "Catch-22," "Canterbury Tales," and "Heart of Darkness."


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I started "The Post-American World" by Fareed Zakaria. Very interesting so far and not hard to read.


----------



## catdance62 (Dec 7, 2008)

I dig Fareed Zakaria's editorials so that sounds interesting.
I am reading Patricia Cornwell's "Book of the Dead" and I am also reading "Texas Organic Gardening" ( I usually read one fiction and one non-fiction at the same time)
BTW, I am really digging that paperbackswap.com site. I have already unloaded 8 books and have a few on the way to me! yeah!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I'm almost halfway through Follett's _The Pillars of the Earth_. How can a book about building a 12th century cathedral be so intriguing?


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Good luck. I have to say Atlas Shrugged and The Fountainhead had a great influence on my personal philosophy but I don't think she is a great writer or story teller.


I agree, but I don't think that one reads Ayn Rand because she's a great writer or storyteller -- certainly others could have written the idea in a more legible, cohesive story -- it's the vision that is the true value.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

A while back I finished "Interred with Their Bones" by Jennifer Lee Carroll. It was a mystery about the search for a lost Shakespeare play. It should have been a very good read - it wasn't! The pacing went from dragging to so fast you couldn't keep up with it and the author made huge leaps in her clues to find the lost play. Very disappointing!


----------



## mldrenen (Nov 29, 2007)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I agree, but I don't think that one reads Ayn Rand because she's a great writer or storyteller -- certainly others could have written the idea in a more legible, cohesive story -- it's the vision that is the true value.




i think the vision could've used a good chunk of editing, too. the anger and violence that the "heroes" possessed and displayed was disturbing, as was rand's complete indifference toward the lives of those who may disagree with her philosophy. 

intriguing idea, poor writing and execution of said idea.

at least, that's how it came across to me. ymmv.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I just started confessions of a shopaholic by sophie kinsella. I found it at the thrift shop.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Finishing up "Mother May You Never See The Sights I Have Seen". The story of the 57th Mass. in the Civil War. Good reading.


Nomad


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I just finished reading "The Little Giant of Aberdeen County", a novel by Tiffany Baker. It's the story of two sisters growing up in a small town. The older girl is a beautiful baby who grows into a beautiful child, and finally a beautiful young woman. Everyone in town comments about her beauty. The younger girl is a very large baby (the obstetrician thought she was going to be twins) who grows up into a large, ugly child, and finally a very large, ugly young woman. It turns out she has some rare thyroid disease. Recommended!


----------



## catdance62 (Dec 7, 2008)

Just trudged through Patricia Cornwell's "Book of the Dead".....to formulaic, or maybe I just wasn't in the mood. Now I'm on "TIme among the Maya" by Ronald Wright. in the 80's ROnald Wright traveled through mexico and Central AMerica studying the Modern Maya and also their past empire. So far, so interesting!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like a bunch of posts disappeared?

Anyway, I remembered a book I read a few months ago.

Resistance by Owen Sheers.

Very well written, decent story, etc.

However I found it odd that it was an "alternative" history book, set in Britain after the Nazis have invaded in WWII.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just read my first e-book, "Little Brother", a science fiction book by Cory Doctorow. I meant to preview it for my nephew, but ended up staying up late to finish it. It's about some very techno-savvy teens who are accidentally picked up by the Department of Homeland Security in the aftermath of a terrorist attack on San Francisco. You can download it for free at craphound.com, if you're interested.

http://craphound.com/littlebrother/about/


----------



## jer (Sep 2, 2003)

Ravenlost said:


> I'm reading a really thick book titled "Misfortune" by Wesley Stace. Picked it up off the bargain table and didn't expect it to be as good as it is...I'm really enjoying it!
> 
> It's a a historical tale set in 19th-Century England about an abandoned boy raised as a girl.


I just finished "Misfortune" and loved it. Thanks for the tip, Ravenlost.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I just finished a very good non-fiction book, "The Suspicions of Mr. Whicher", by Kate Summerscale. It's the true-story of a murder that happened in England in 1860. Jonathan "Jack" Whicher" was the London detective who was assigned to investigate the murder. There are also several illustrations, paintings, and photographs in the book.
If you like mysteries, you MUST read this book.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

I just finished reading, 'Winter Study' by Nevada Barr. The mistakes in there were just awful. Like saying a person is going to get hydrophobia when they are about to go under the ice on a lake. And saying Geronimo said, "I will fight no more forever", which is what Chief Joseph said.
It could have been good, it had all of the makings of a creepy winter mystery, but I was disappointed.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm reading John Grisham's "The Associate" and am not enjoying it. I don't think I'll be able to finish it unless it picks up very very quickly. I loved "The Last Juror" but this new one is just lame.

Pix


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I just got "Walking Hand In Hand With Cameron,Together We Can!" by Becki Enck
-- about a little boy w/ cerebral palsy,& his family's fight w/ the medical world & etc. to get the best help for him they can. Couldn't get it thru interlibrary loan so I ordered it from Amazon.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I just finished The Man Who Killed the Deer by Frank Waters. It's about a young Pueblo Indian coping with the changing culture at the beginning of the 20th Cent. It's really different & makes you think deeply about cultural change. It was published in 1942 & I found it, a little paperback, at a used paperback book store. Highly recommed it.


----------



## roostercogburn (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm currently re-reading _*Pleasant Valley*_ by Louis Bromfield, 1943. I highly recommend it. -keljonma


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I've just finished reading "The Fist of God" by Frederick Forsyth (author also of Day of the Jackal). An excellent read!

intelligence operations and tradecraft, moving back and forth between Washington and London, Baghdad and Kuwait, desert vastnesses and citybazaars, this breathtaking novel is an utterly convincing story of what may actually have happened behind the headlines.


----------



## TomK (May 5, 2002)

Target: Patton - The plot to assassinate General George Patton


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Three Sisters by James Doss. Not as well written as the many other "Charlie Moon" novels by Doss, but still a good read.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I'm in the middle of The Last Farmer by Howard Kohn. I think people on the HT forum would like this one


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

The History of the Church by Eusebius. Written in the early 300's as an attempt to chronicle the history of Christianity up to the time of Constantine, including a first hand account of the Great Persecution.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

just finished _The Fortune Cookie Chronicles _ by Jennifer 8. 
Lee. Very interesting book. Ms. Lee 's book evolved from a story of an abnormal amount of powerball winners who all used the same numbers from their fortune cookie fortunes. The book becomes an interesting story of immigration stories and histories mixed with food history. Enjoyed it very much!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

On Melissa's recommendation, *It Takes A Village Idiot (Complicating the Simple Life)* by Jim Mullen. Easy, enjoyable read. The kind that will make you laugh out loud.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Stiff by Mary Roach. It's non-fiction, very funny & informative, & is about cadavers.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm reading The Virgin of Small Plains by Nancy Pickard & just can't put it down! It's about a murder in small town Kansas.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

*Made From Scratch* by Jenna Woginrich


----------



## Tegerian (Mar 27, 2009)

I have 2 books going at the moment

Dark Haven by Gail Z. Martin
Fear and Loathing in America the letters of Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

The American Frugal Housewife  by Mrs. Child writen in 1833. Very interesting!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just finished "The Light in the Piazza," a short novel (novella?) written by Elizabeth Spencer back in 1960 about a mother traveling in Italy with her 20-some year old daughter whose mind will always be at the level of a 10-year old. 

The next book on my stack is "Andy Catlett" by Wendell Berry.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

A few days ago I finished *The Ethics of What We Eat* by_Peter Singer and Jim Mason_. Very interesting read. Explorers both sides of the current issues with our food supplies etc. Some interesting conclusions and viewpoints.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm more than half way through "Cryptonomicon" by Neal Stephenson. It's another many paged fiction novel by that author in a rather unique genre with historical connections with characters interlinking some way arriving ingeniously to conclusions that make the reader keep interest in turning the pages that seem to me almost enjoyably addictive and a rewarding reading experience.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm reading the third book, "Eclipse", of the Twilight series. I bought the first book to see what all the hoopla I was hearing was about. I was totally addicted to it like I haven't been to a book since I don't know when. I had heard it was mostly for young adults, and while it is targeted for that group, there is many, many of us "old timers" that have fallen in love with it. The second book had me crying, actually sobbing out loud. I didn't think I would ever stop. What??? A book did that to me. A big thumbs up for Twilight...as long as people remember that it is fantasy, not to be taken seriously.

Oh, and I'm not into Vampire books at all. Will not be reading any other Vampire related books.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Reading the Anita Blake series of books by Laurell K. Hamilton. good reading!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Just finished *A Personal Stand (Observations and Opinions from a Freethinking Roughneck)* by Trace Adkins. If you are a Trace fan (and I am), this gives you a new pewrspective on Trace and who he is. Some interesting political thoughts that you may agree with or not. Easy read......like a conversation with a friend.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just started "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo", a mystery from Sweden by Stieg Larsson. It's good so far.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm reading two books currently. I'm reading "Best of Coverd Wagon Women" by Kenneth L. Holmes (a collection of letters and journal entries from pioneer women on the trek west to gold-rush era California) and "Porter Rockwell; A Biography by Richard Lloyd Dewey (An excellent history of Porter Rockwell, the body guard to Joseph Smith, and later to Brigham Young during the early days of the LDS church)


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I just completed The Red Tent by Anita Diamant. It's the story of Dinah (the only daughter of Jacob...from the Bible). It is a wonderfully written book, and quite interesting. It often described the hardships of life at that time, but also the simple pleasures of sounds and fragrances and listening to music with harmonies for the first time or learning to swim. I was also unaware of what a jerk Jacob was (at times) and what idiots his sons, Simon and Levi, were. I would definately recommend this book for someone who enjoys a good page turner.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

ajaxlucy said:


> I just started "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo", a mystery from Sweden by Stieg Larsson. It's good so far.


I read "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" a month or so ago and really enjoyed it. It's part of a series by Stieg Larsson, the next book is "The Girl Who Played with Fire." 

Pix


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I read "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" a month or so ago and really enjoyed it. It's part of a series by Stieg Larsson, the next book is "The Girl Who Played with Fire."
> 
> Pix


Thanks! I'm going to have to get that one. 

Tomorrow I'm going on a road trip, so I'm bringing books:
"Cabal" by Michael Dibbin and
"The Story of Edgar Sawtelle" by David Wroblewski

also audiobooks for the car:
"A Thousand Splendid Suns" by khaled Hosseini and
"The Hammer of God" by Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

NoClue said:


> The History of the Church by Eusebius. Written in the early 300's as an attempt to chronicle the history of Christianity up to the time of Constantine, including a first hand account of the Great Persecution.


My father-in-law was named Eusebius. That has nothing to do with what I'm reading, I'm just always amazed when I see his name mentioned. Most people don't know where the name came from.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Memoirs of a Geisha by Arthur Golden is the book I'm reading now.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

The Beekeeper's Apprentice by Laurie R. King. So far I really like it. I love the original Sherlock Holmes stories and this is the first of a series of four books about Holmes and his new partner, a young woman.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I just finished _First Family_ by David Baldacci. I'm currently on _The English Assassin_ by Daniel Silva. Apparently, I'm still into spy novels.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

The English Patient.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Been so busy lately that I keep forgetting to post. A little while ago I finished _Fatland (How Americans Became the Fattest People inthe World)_ by Greg Crister. An interesting eye opener. Talks a lot about the effects of the processed food and its assisting a lot of the weight issues we have. Also goes in to some details on its effects with diabetes, etc. Hit home on a personal level since I am very heavy and diabetic. Alot to think about.....

Yesterday I just finished reading _Meat - A Love Story

_ by Susan Bourette. A nice read if you love reading about the nitty gritty of where your food comes from. I enjoyed it very much.










[/I]


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Engaging The Enemy by Nora Roberts.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

"The Girl Who Played With Fire" by Stieg Larsson. So far it's as good "The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo." 

Pix


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Atlas Shrugged is what I am reading now.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

"Alexander Cipher" by Will Adams. Not a bad read with a mix of historical novel flavour and modern connections to origins of Macedonians along with the non fiction aspect of a current adventure/mystery with the usual flair of violence, seeking the 'prize' and such notions of fighting over what is right and might, etc. 
I might have to read another work by this author and evaluate whether the 'style' he writes persists.

Also, just picked up a cookbook called "Eat like a Wild Man". I wanted some game recipes and some variations for preparing meats like 'Dim Sum Jerky' that sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Diary of a Wimpy Kid. 

I laughed until I cried. Admittedly this is a grade 3 reading level book, but it came highly recommended!


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Voyager by Diana Gabaldon. It's the 3rd in a long group of books about a time traveler. The first two books were great, presenting a picture of Scotland in the mid 1700's. Just finished a great children's book called Cupid and Opal, by Tom Tryon, which is filled with great "teachable" moments.


----------



## calliesue (Sep 5, 2009)

Up Country a good book about a Vietnam vet who goes back to Vietnam to investigate a murder from 1968 . Very interesting .


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

_American Pie_ by Peter Reinheart.

.....Alan.


----------



## Lyra (Sep 15, 2009)

Into the Wild


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just finished "Cabal", a mystery by Michael Dibden set in Rome, and started Malcolm Gladwell's newest nonfiction, "Outliers," which examines success and what factors help people become successful in their fields. Very interesting.


----------



## FlagWaver (Aug 30, 2009)

The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown. I just started it but it's interesting so far.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

FlagWaver said:


> The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown. I just started it but it's interesting so far.


How is it? I'm considering that one for the near future.

I just finished _The Apostle_, by Brad Thor.

Currently, I'm reading a "cozy" mystery, _Death by Cashmere_. It's a murder mystery that takes place in a coastal New England town; the main character owns a knitting studio/yarn shop.


----------



## FlagWaver (Aug 30, 2009)

The Lost Symbol is good, BlueberryChick. It runs along the same lines as The DaVinci Code but it's set in Washington and about the Free Masons. Interesting subject.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Thanks! I'll add it to the list for the next trip to the bookstore.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I just finished Soul Survivor by Bruce & Andrea Leninger, it's about their young son James and his memories of being a WWII pilot shot down at Iwo Jima.


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

Just finished _Relentless_ by Dean Koontz and _Max_ by James Patterson (read them yesterday, lol). Today I'm reading _A Princess of Landover_ by Terry Brooks. Next on my list is _The Lost Symbol_ by Dan Brown.


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

TJN66 said:


> Reading the Anita Blake series of books by Laurell K. Hamilton. good reading!


I LOVE Anita. The early books are probably better than the later ones. The later books in the series are kind of "racy." I also enjoyed LKH's Merry Gentry series.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

I Am also reading, Castaways in time, by John Adams There are 6 books in the series, Also he wrote the Horseclans novels. All decent reads.


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

Muckle Annie by Jan Webster....it's about a pioneer woman from Scotland that goes to Canada. I enjoy books about hardship.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just finished "Right of Thirst," a novel by Frank Huyler about a doctor who leaves his cardiology practice in the U.S. to volunteer to take care of earthquake refugees on the other side of the world.

Next book on the stack is Kate Atkinson's "Behind the Scenes at the Museum".


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

This summer I read Coal Black Horse, set during the Civil War. I also read an older book by Dee (?) Brown (also wrote Bury my Heart at Wounded Knee) - Creek Mary's Blood. Both good reads.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I just finished reading Charles Martin's latest novel, _Where the River Ends_. Although _When Crickets Cry _is still my favorite, I'd have to say this was one of his best.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The Red Tent. The story of biblical Dinah - fascinating as far as the cultural norms, the author does a great job of bringing you to the time period.


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

Just finished:

*Self-reliance: Recession-proof your pantry*

*Making a Living: creating your own job*

Enjoyed both of them. Both were "free gifts" for purchasing a 3-year subscription to *Backwoods Home Magazine*. (As a general rule, I like all self-reliance books.) 

Also recently finished *Dare to Prepare* by Holly Drennan Deyo. I highly recommend this book. It covered everything "survival preparedness" that I had questions about and so much more that I had not even thought of. Pricey, but worth it. 624 pages.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

In cold Blood by Truman Capote, I really enjoying the way he used to write, with so many details, make me almost be there. Good Book...and I avoid stories like this one, and terror too. they make me very sad...


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I am now reading "In the Courts of the Sun" by Brian D'Amato. 
Lots of stuff about how the ancient Maya civilization used their 'games' and glyphs to predict events and some explanation about that day that time ends according to their calendar to Dec. 21, 2012. An interesting historical novel laced with detail by the knowing author spoken in modern lingo that keeps the reader on their toes.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

On Monday, I finished "The Girl who Played with Fire" by Stieg Larsson. I liked it even better than his first book.

I just started "Heat" by Bill Buford, a book about an amateur cook's time spent working in a restaurant kitchen with Maria Batali.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm almost finished Telegraph Days by Larry McMurtry. It's a quick read & rather simplistic fantasy, but cute. Next will be a Matt Braun book.


----------



## FlagWaver (Aug 30, 2009)

I just started "Nine Dragons" by Michael Connelly. Harry Bosch rules.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Shucks, Shocks, and Hominy Blocks: Corn as a Way of Life in Pioneer America 

and

Nancy Silverton's Breads from the La Brea Bakery

.....Alan.


----------



## goldenlady (Sep 9, 2004)

Shucks, Shocks, and Hominy Blocks: Corn as a Way of Life in Pioneer America 

This sounds good - let me know how you liked it.

'American Lion' by Jon Meacham - really very good about the life of Andrew Jackson.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Helter Skelter finally! It's been on my reading list for years.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

When We Die, My Lobotomy, a lot of art books, and several books relating to Greek Philosophy. Just finished Better, a book by a surgeon. It was pretty inspiring.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Getting ready to start "Song Yet Sung" by James Mcbride. I love historic fiction and know many of the places that the story occurs. I paid 6 or 7 bucks for a used copy on Amazon. Retails for 25.95. Looks new! I don't usually keep my books (small apartment) so when I get a stack of them I'll resell them either on Amazon or Ebay. Nice way to stay on top the newer releases.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Im finishing up the English Patient. Im not sure what all the fuss is about this book.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm reading The Egg and I by Betty MacDonald. It should be required reading for anyone who wants to be a homesteader. It's funny & oh so real!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

"London" by Edward Rutherfurd.......and my favourite librarian recently informed me that his newly published book "New York" has just gotten onto their book shelf. It'll be an ongoing reading season for me with these great historical novels


----------



## CocalicoSprings (Mar 12, 2008)

Kabloona


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I just finished _Half Broke Horses _by Jeanette Walls. It was a good one, a semi-biography of her Grandma's life. I am still disturbed from reading Wall's earlier book, _The Glass Castle_, the story of her childhood.

I'm now reading _Gone With The Wind _for the first time! Love the movie,always wanted to read the book. Some of it has kind of shocked me!


----------



## FlagWaver (Aug 30, 2009)

Right now it's "Good Omens" by Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett. I've always adored Neil Gaiman (loved "American Gods" and "The Graveyard Book") but I'm just not sure about "Good Omens" I've just started it and I'm not sure I can finish. Parts are laugh out loud funny but I'm not sure that can carry this book. 

Next is "Going Rogue" by Sarah Palin. I'm thinking "Half Broke Horses" by Jeanette Walls after that. I throughly enjoyed "The Glass Castle" and I hoping the new book is as good.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Wizard's First Rule by Terry Goodkind.


----------



## Tim1257 (Feb 20, 2006)

I recently read The Devi's Punchbowl by Greg Iles.


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

moongirl said:


> Just finishing *Shattered Dreams*(My Life as a Polygamist's Wife) by Irene Spencer. Very interesting read it was hard to put down.


Loved this one!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Last night I re-read "The Greatest Gift" by Philip Van Doren Stern. This is the short story that the movie "It's a Wonderful Life" was based on. Stern's daughter said that when her father wrote the story, he couldn't get anyone to publish it, so he had 200 copies printed and sent it out that year (1943, I think) with the Christmas cards. Someone in Hollywood read it and paid $50,000 to Mr. Stern for the rights to make the movie. The movie was not an immediate success, but over the years it has become a classic!


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

Rabbit: Chasing Beth Rider by Ellen C Maze (Paperback - Nov 13, 2009)

I grew up with Ellen and her first of several just got on amazon. Ellen has a unique take on vampires from a Christian standpoint.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I am not a fiction reader but picked this up at the library and was really good. Been reading a lot since my computer went down these past few months but Santa brought me a new lap top and hopefully i will continue to read at least a few books a month still. I am in "wonder' how these writers write these stories ..true talent.


----------



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

I just finished "the book of bright ideas" by sandra kring. I enjoyed it. Also a good book i recently read was "the farm on nippersink creek" by jim may. This is non-fiction and takes place around woodstock and spring grove, il., not far from me. These are both about kids growing up in the 50's and early 60's.
Nippersink is a book a man or teenager would especially enjoy.

I buy most of my books at goodwill.


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

I liked it a LOT, but was ready for it to be done by the end. It was a long story, hard to explain - maybe it was just the subject matter, somewhat grim?


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

I listen to books on cd almost exclusively now, and I listened to these as well.

Just before Christmas I listened to The Given Day, & recently finished his Shutter Island (a psychological thriller) LOVED it! It was long too, but I wanted more by the end. It was very different from his other novels (which I also really liked). I hope he has a sequel, or does more of the same. 

I copied this from an amazon page about The Given Day:

Set in Boston at the end of the First World War, New York Times bestselling author Dennis Lehaneâs long-awaited eighth novel unflinchingly captures the political and social unrest of a nation caught at the crossroads between past and future. Filled with a cast of unforgettable characters more richly drawn than any Lehane has ever created, The Given Day tells the story of two families--one black, one white--swept up in a maelstrom of revolutionaries and anarchists, immigrants and ward bosses, Brahmins and ordinary citizens, all engaged in a battle for survival and power. Beat cop Danny Coughlin, the son of one of the cityâs most beloved and powerful police captains, joins a burgeoning union movement and the hunt for violent radicals. Luther Laurence, on the run after a deadly confrontation with a crime boss in Tulsa, works for the Coughlin family and tries desperately to find his way home to his pregnant wife.

Here, too, are some of the most influential figures of the era--Babe Ruth; Eugene OâNeill; leftist activist Jack Reed; NAACP founder W. E. B. DuBois; Mitchell Palmer, Woodrow Wilsonâs ruthless Red-chasing attorney general; cunning Massachusetts governor Calvin Coolidge; and an ambitious young Department of Justice lawyer named John Hoover. 

Coursing through some of the pivotal events of the time--including the Spanish Influenza pandemic--and culminating in the Boston Police Strike of 1919, The Given Day explores the crippling violence and irrepressible exuberance of a country at war with, and in the thrall of, itself. As Danny, Luther, and those around them struggle to define themselves in increasingly turbulent times, they gradually find family in one another and, together, ride a rising storm of hardship, deprivation, and hope that will change all their lives. 

About the Author
Dennis Lehane is the author of seven novels. These include the New York Times bestsellers Gone, Baby, Gone; Mystic River; and Shutter Island, as well as Coronado, a collection of short stories and a play. He and his wife, Angie, divide their time between Boston and the Gulf Coast of Florida.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Animal, Vegetable, Miracle by Barbara Kingsolver. It's great. All homesteaders would enjoy it, both urban & rural. Makes you really think Locally about where your food comes from.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

listening to the Elegant Universe on audiobook and reading "No more bricks" a guide to whole wheat bread making. I've tried the recipe twice and made 2 bricks so far.


----------



## everett (Jul 1, 2008)

Right now I'm reading *Home Economics - Essays by Wendell Berry*.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Just finished *The Shack* by Wm. Paul Young. Have not read any fiction in about two years.......interesting book.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I just finished "If Only They Could Talk" by James Herriot, first published in England in 1970, and started on the next book, "It Shouldn't Happen to a Vet." I read the American versions of the James Herriot books in 1982. When I read biographies of James Herriot, they said the American books and the British books are really not exactly the same. So I bought the original English books at www.EdwardRHamilton.com.

Here is a list of the books:

1970 = "If Only They Could Talk"
1972 = "It Shouldn't Happen to a Vet"

The above two were sort of combined and published in the U.S.A. as "All Creatures Great and Small."

1973 = "Let Sleeping Vets Lie"
1974 = "Vet in Harness"

The above two were combined and published in the U.S.A. as "All Things Bright and Beautiful."

1976 = "Vets Might Fly"
1977 = "Vet in a Spin"

The above two books were combined in the U.S.A. and published under the title "All Things Wise and Wonderful."

1981 = The Lord God Made Them All -- published in the U.S.A. under the same title.

1992 = "Every Living Thing" -- published in the U.S.A. under the same title.

I am having so much fun reading them!


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Presently reading A Breath of Snow and Ashes by Diana Gabaldon. It's the sixth book in this series. It's good, but I recommend that you start with the first & go in order.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I am reading Collapse by Diamond, this guy is a genius. The book is absolutely great and scary. You are going to love it...


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I am reading "Sarum" by Edward Rutherfurd. I read parts of it before, but am really into re reading the entire contents. So far it's a very good read.


----------



## FlagWaver (Aug 30, 2009)

moonwolf said:


> I am reading "Sarum" by Edward Rutherfurd. I read parts of it before, but am really into re reading the entire contents. So far it's a very good read.


I read his "Princes of Ireland" a couple of years ago and really enjoyed it. Rutherfurd has a new book out "New York" and it sounds good as well.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

This was good. A NY couple lives like 1900 and writes this bk.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Yesterday I picked up my reserved library copy of "Born to Run" by Christopher McDougall. It's supposed to be a good story, even if you don't intend to try becoming a superathlete.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

moonwolf said:


> I am reading "Sarum" by Edward Rutherfurd. I read parts of it before, but am really into re reading the entire contents. So far it's a very good read.


I'm actually just about to reread that book - I first read it when I was 12 (seriously - I read way above my level @ an early age), and I loved it then.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

FlagWaver said:


> I read his "Princes of Ireland" a couple of years ago and really enjoyed it. Rutherfurd has a new book out "New York" and it sounds good as well.


I've just recently finished reading "New York" and the book met all expectations regarding Rutherford's completeness and interesting storytelling in historical novel intellect. I've read "Princes of Ireland" and have listened to the talking book version of "Rebels of Ireland" which are historically engaging and interesting. 
I'm going to place his book "Russka" also on my future reading list. 

Currently I'm reading the new selection by Richard Dawkins "Greatest Show on Earth" for some diversionary reading at my work breaks. Just checked out a book called "The Ice Museum" a book about the search of the Lost Land of Thule. by Joahha Kavenna.


----------



## FlagWaver (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks moonwolf I'll put "New York" on my book list.


----------



## FlagWaver (Aug 30, 2009)

I recently started "Darkly Dreaming Dexter" by Jeff Lindsay and it's pretty good. I was a bit surprised I like it because it's not the type of story I usually read.


----------



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

Songs in ordinary time by mary mcgarry morris


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

the left behind series


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm reading "Rift". Its about when the big quake hits the maderas fault line. Follows several people thru the event. Very interesting and keeps your attention.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Power of the Sword by Wilbur Smith. It's about those Courtneys of Africa.


----------



## khelzy09 (Feb 9, 2010)

currently reading: 'Talk less, say more' by Connie Dieken
next book will be: 'Twitter Power: How to Dominate Your Market One Tweet at a Time' by joel comm


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Finished reading "The Geography of Bliss" by Weiner.+++ and have just begun first third of Gone for Soldiers by Shaara @ the Mexican war with Winfield Scott and Robt. E. Lee. Very well written and informative, thus far. If you're into historical fiction, I would highly recommend this one.


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Has anyone read The book of Eli? I heard the movie was a great concept, but have heard nothing about the book.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just started "The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks" by Rebecca Skloot, about the woman who was the source for the cell line used since the early 1950's by medical researchers all over the world. Her cells were used for development of the polio vaccine, on space missions, for cancer research and much more. It's an odd subject for a book, but so far the author is able to make a good story out of it.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

The Shack by William Young- a spiritual journey, worth reading. (well, audio here)


----------



## FlagWaver (Aug 30, 2009)

"House Rules" by Jodi Picoult and it's excellent. I haven't enjoyed one of her books as much as this one since "Nineteen Minutes" and "Her Sister's Keeper" very well done.

Next on the list is either "Horns" by Joe Hill or "Black Magic Sanction" by Kim Harrison.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Just recently I finished reading a two book series by Jack Whyte. Clothar the Frank and The Eagle. Nicely written stories about how post Roman England might have developed with the Arthurian "legend" and how it's trio of main characters interacted which were Seur Clothar (called the lancer by Gwynnifer, or as widely known sir Sir Lancelot). Arthur, the son of Uthar that desperately followed 'Roman' ways to develop Camulod (or Camelot) as the prime center for English Civilization. And then, of course Gwynnifer, also Lady Gwenevier (among other possible names) who was Arthur's queen. 
Of course, such as guessing about the historical contexts of the Legend and how other aspects fit in (such as Excalibur, Lady of the Lake, etc.) are laid out in these two novels by Whyte in elegant chronology and he tries to make it out being a believable account fitting into England's civilizing developments. 
I enjoyed reading both books and this has led me to next ready "The Crystal Cave" by Mary Stewart.

I'm now finishing up my own promise to read "Russka". Next on my list will be "The Clan of the Cave Bear" by Jean M. Auel and her beginning for the Earth's Children series,


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm reading a P.D. James anthology I picked up at the used bookstore - just started "An Unsuitable Job for a Woman".


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Thirteen Stories by Eudora Welty--all are wonderful!


----------



## FlagWaver (Aug 30, 2009)

Just finished "Horns" by Joe Hill it wasn't nearly as good as "Heart Shaped Box." Hopefully "Black Magic Sanction" is a better read.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

An Invisible Orchard: A Natural History of Seeds by Jonathan Silvertown has started out as a promising good read (I believe this was ranked as one of the best nature books of 2009 by Amazon.com).

Also trying to finish "This Is Your Country on Drugs" by Ryan Grim. It is sort of a history of drug use in the U.S. and criticism of the war on drugs but really is not organized well enough to be either. Writing isn't bad but very disjointed themes that never really get around to making a point or a very cogent argument.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Just finished "World Without End" by Ken Follett. At just over 1,000 pages, I wasn't sure how it would be.

I couldn't put it down. Very interesting and an easy read and now I am going to reread (since I know how it ends) it again.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Just finished The Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon. Surreal, gothic, suspenseful mystery where you wonder if it's life imitating art or art imitating life. Spain in the 1950's with some flashbacks to the early 1900's. A young boy comes into possession of a book that captivates him. He is offered a great sum of money for it but always declines. Comes to find out that it is the only copy of the several books written by an author who is a real enigma. Every other copy of his books have been destroyed. Well written with nicely penned character development. I've recommended it to three friends thus far.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

I'm trying to read a book called Kingdom of Cults. It's about cults, obviously. It's pretty informative if you just want a basic run down of some of the more popular cults of today.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Should I even admit this? :ashamed:

"Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter"

(By the author of "Pride and Prejudice and Zombies"


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I just finished The Quality of Life Report by Megham Daum. Now I'm catching up on magazines before I start another book.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I just finished reading Their Eyes Were Watching God, by Zora Neale Hurston, first published in 1937. It's the story of a young, beautiful black woman, Janie, who was raised by her grandmother. When Janie is about 16 years old, Grandma wants Janie to marry a middle-aged farmer because he owns 60 acres. Janie reluctantly marries him, but when he doesn't speak any pretty words or poetry to her, she goes off with Joseph Starks. They marry (Janie doesn't bother to get a divorce from the farmer). Joseph Starks and Janie go to a new, all-black town in Florida to live. Joseph Starks becomes the mayor, the postmaster, store-owner etc. He is obviously the big fish in this little town. Joseph Starks and Janie stay married for 20 years, then he dies. She continues to run the store -- then a man nicknamed "Tea Cake" shows up. He is 12 years younger than Janie, but he falls in love with her and she with him. They move down to the Florida Everglades. It's a really good book!


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I just started reading Gardening When It Counts: Growing food in hard times  by Steve Solomon. I think many people here would be interested in reading it!


----------



## IndianaWoodsman (Mar 17, 2009)

Recently read the entire vampire series....in four days. They are addictive. Couldn't put them down.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

Kstornado11 said:


> I just started reading Gardening When It Counts: Growing food in hard times  by Steve Solomon. I think many people here would be interested in reading it!


I thought that it had some good information but IIRC the content isn't really what you might think from the title.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

What does IIRC stand for, Dwayne?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

ELOCN said:


> What does IIRC stand for, Dwayne?


If I Recall Correctly, not sure where I picked that up 

If this is the book I'm thinking it is it had some good info. on composting and starting/saving seeds (I think the author used to run a seed company).


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

Anthem by Ayn Rand(with more and more gov't control of education I could see this book becoming more realistic)

John Adams by David McCullough


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

My Life Among the Serial Killers (Morrison).


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Just finished Jean M. Auel's "The Mammoth Hunters" of the Earth Children Series and now moving on the third book of the series called "The Plains of Passage".

Reading also "Sunflowers". A novel of Vincent Van Gogh by Sheramy Bunderick
It's good reading.


----------



## Kringees Mom (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm reading Benjamin Franklin's autobiography... And I need glasses to do it!!


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Just finishing up the egg and I by Betty MacDonald. Not sure what I'll head onto next. I have a few that need reading


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Just started Jayber Crow by Wendel Berry. I'd describe it as "comfort food" in book form. You feel like you're listening to a grandpa describing his life back in the 30's in Kentucky. I'm reading it slowly to savor the images, the language and expressions.I'm only 1/4 of the way through, and I know I will be looking for more books by this author.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

The 5000 Year Leap by W. Cleon Skousen; next on the list is The Real George Washington published by The National Center for Constitutional Studies.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

The Blind Assassin by Margaret Atwood. It was hard to get into, but now half way thru, I'm determined to finish.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just finished "The Worst Hard Time" by Timothy Egan, about people living in the Texas and Oklahoma panhandle during the '30s, when the Dust Bowl storms tore the place up. Amazing stories! Ten thousand foot high dust storms! In one day, twice as much dirt was in the sky as was moved to make the entire Panama Canal. I had no idea.

Next I'm going to try "Hidden Cities: The Discovery and Loss of Ancient North American Civilization" by Roger Kennedy. It's about the mound building cultures in the Ohio and Mississippi valleys. It was a present from a very scholarly historian friend. I hope it's readable for non-scholars!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

pheasantplucker said:


> Just started Jayber Crow by Wendel Berry. I'd describe it as "comfort food" in book form. You feel like you're listening to a grandpa describing his life back in the 30's in Kentucky. I'm reading it slowly to savor the images, the language and expressions.I'm only 1/4 of the way through, and I know I will be looking for more books by this author.


I like that book a lot. Another good one is Berry's Hannah Coulter.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm just about finished with Goat Song by Brad Kessler. 

Picked it up when it was on display at the local library thinking it would be just a book about raising goats. Actually much more of a literary work and reflection on life in general that's centered around the author moving to a farm, raising goats and making cheese.


----------



## goldenlady (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm reading 'Until The Final Hour' : Hitler's Last Secretary by Traudl Junge - excellent book.


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Oxen--A teamster's guide
Complete short stories of Hemingway 
American Art--Wayne Craven (textbook) 

All recommended.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm halfway through  A Reliable Wife  by Robert Goolrick, & can't put it down! It's about a man who advertises for, & gets ,a wife in 1907 Wisconsin.


----------



## dixonsrabbitry (Jul 17, 2005)

The plains of passage is an excellent book. 

I just finished rereading watershipdown. Excellent fictional novel about wild bunnies. Also based on human society, somewhat, and extremely well written. Dewey. True story about a library cat. Chosen by a horse, that is a true story about a rescued standard bred race horse. And marley and me. the last one is one of the best animal books I have read in a long time. Its very well written.


----------



## Alaska Grown (Aug 23, 2008)

mamahen said:


> Just finished "World Without End" by Ken Follett. At just over 1,000 pages, I wasn't sure how it would be.
> 
> I couldn't put it down. Very interesting and an easy read and now I am going to reread (since I know how it ends) it again.


Did you read Pillars of the Earth as well? It's the first one with those characters. Better than WWE in my opinion.


----------



## FlagWaver (Aug 30, 2009)

I've just started "The Girl Who Kicked The Hornest's Nest" by Steig Larsson. It's the last of the "The Girl" trilogy and so far it's very good.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

After reading Jayber Crow, I immediately read these others by Berry as well: Watch With Me, Hannah Coulter and have just begun Andy Catlett. Also am in the midst of Gilead by Marilynne Robinson.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Reading Bloodroot by Amy Keene, I think many here would enjoy it! 

http://www.amazon.com/Bloodroot-Amy-Greene/dp/0307269868


----------



## Cinelu (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm reading The Beach House by Jane Green. Just started last night, but so far, it's pretty good.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

The Water is Wide by Pat Conroy. It's wonderfully written & really mirrors some of my first teaching experiences in the rural south during the 60's.


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

Just finished Wagons West Oregon! by Dana Fuller Ross which is encouraging me to find non fiction books about Oregon history.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Have about thirty more pages to go in The Wisdom of the Last Farmer by David Mas Masumoto. He is a peach / grape farmer in California. Japanese ancestry. Family was formerly housed in internment camps. Lots of insights about people / farming / customs in general. He draws many parallels between plants and animals. This is the second book I've read by him, and it is easy to read and enlightening. I also read Epitaph for a Peach, which was good, too. Would think many homesteaders would enjoy this book.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

I just finished "The Boy in the Striped Pajamas." Heavy...


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Just finished "Still Alice" by Lisa Genova. A great way to gain insight into understanding the feelings of a person diagnosed with Alzheimer's Disease. Wonderfully written from the patient's viewpoint. A must for any caregivers or friends who have this terrible disease.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

OldSwampgirl, a friend read Still Alice and told me it was good. It's about a Harvard professor with Alzheimer's, isn't it? I tried once before to get it from the library. I need to try again.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Still Alice is an excellent book!


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, Still Alice was excellent. I got it from PaperBackSwap.com which is a great place to swap/get books. Of couse the library is best, but I like my own paperbacks with no time limit.


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

Old Swampgirl said:


> The Water is Wide by Pat Conroy. It's wonderfully written & really mirrors some of my first teaching experiences in the rural south during the 60's.


I loved that book as well as The Prince of Tides by the same author. Excellent.

I'm reading The Runelords series by David Farland.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Just finished A Land Remembered Patrick Smith. Currently reading The River is Home by the same author. 

Both are great books for anyone who likes Florida/Southern history.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just started Ransom, by David Malouf. It's the story of the relationship between the Greek warrior Achilles and King Priam of Troy.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Bullet by Laurell K Hamilton. Then I am onto Cursor's Fury by Jim Butcher. Both great series.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just finished "Farm City: The Education of an Urban Farmer" by Novella Carpenter. 

The New York Times Book Review describes it as: "easily the funniest, weirdest, most perversely provocative gardening book I've ever read...", but folks here on HT who keep bees, chickens, turkeys, rabbits, pigs, and/or turkeys as well as a kitchen garden, probably won't find it weird or perverse at all.

What struck me as odd was how much importance the author attached to the question of whether or not she was a farmer. Maybe because of the title? Maybe it's a California thing? Whether she is or isn't, the author definitely gets lots of credit for her creativity, optimism, and determination to raise her own food, even in the middle of urban blight.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I just finished People of the Wolf by Michael and Kathleen Gear...loved it, about Indians, it brings the old ways into life, just a great read. If you loved Clan of the Cavebear, or Mammoth Hunters, you will definitely love this one....very similar in history of the old ways.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

I am happily re-reading the entire David Eddings series of books...nothing like a good fantasy to escape the 'real' world.  When I'm not reading that, I'm reading sheepdog training books since I hope to have a trained stock dog one of these days


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

"The Coming Plague" very scary, but very informative.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

On my third book of the 4 book "Emperor" series by Conn Iggulden.
I'm really taken by the author's grasp of relaying the instant feeling of words he presents in short fashion making the reading much more appealing to the senses describing without extraneous details about the character's actions or thoughts. If you like reading about ancient Rome or about Julius Caesar era character's, you'll probably like this historical novel series.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I borrowed a science fiction/fantasy book from my son: "Kraken" by China Mieville. I like it so far. Not as much as my son did, but it's good.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Sep 10, 2010)

I just finished the 5th book in the Ashes series by William JohnStone and now am waiting on more books from the library.


----------



## pastelsummer (Jul 21, 2010)

just got done reading the horse whisperer. A slow read for me but one i enjoyed. I am thinking of reading the lightning thief next. Unless i can find a good book on training horses and minis


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I've pulled out my old copy of Richard Matheson's _Hell House_. With getting the harvest in, canning, and everything else right now, I don't have a lot of time for sitting and reading, but I do like to read before bed. I've read this so many times, it's an easy, entertaining read that lets my mind relax before sleep.

I have a couple of new books waiting for canning season to be over, and quiet evenings to arrive, to begin reading. One is Bill McKibbon's _Eaarth_, and I also caved and bought Terry Garey's _Joy of Home Winemaking_, and I'm SO glad I did!


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Just finished The Help by Kathryn Sockett--It's a real true picture of how the situation was in the South in the 60's & 70's. It's got funny parts, real sad parts & even though it's fiction, it's true. Now just started The Infinite Plan by Isabel Allende.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I just finished People of the Lakes by Michael and Kathleen Geer...I could not put it down...loved it, read it day and night to find out the ending, loved the characters...Had DH go to the library today and get me People of the Sea......these are an amazing series of books, I never tire of them.....


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

GrannyG said:


> I just finished People of the Lakes by Michael and Kathleen Geer...I could not put it down...loved it, read it day and night to find out the ending, loved the characters...Had DH go to the library today and get me People of the Sea......these are an amazing series of books, I never tire of them.....


I agree. These series of books about prehistoric North America are great storytelling with such enhanced characterization of the life of the first indegenous peoples. I just picked up the Gear's new novel "People of the Longhouse". As always, I'm looking forward to begin reading this new selection.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

The Lacuna by Barbara Kingsolver. Way interesting!


----------



## Lone Wolf (Sep 10, 2010)

The people of the lakes and those books are they about Indians or Cave Men?


----------



## Lone Wolf (Sep 10, 2010)

Ah ok.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Lone Wolf said:


> The people of the lakes and those books are they about Indians or Cave Men?


sometimes both.
Depending on the location or environment of the local indigenous peoples (as some might call "Indians") that might have lived in caves like the mammoth hunters and such. Thus "cave men" and/or women (peoples) who were the first human inhabitants of prehistoric (that is, before recorded human historical accounts) origin in North America.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

The two books I have finished , People of the Mists and People of the Wolf were about different tribes of Indians...fascinating to read of their cultures, and sometimes they are so funny, you laugh out loud at the antics..I am reading People of the Sea right now.....being from AZ, living in the White Mts, and going to school on the reservation, it gives me a new insight into others beliefs.....these are beautifully written books...I have to read what I can find at the local library... may have to have them order the new one.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Mushroom hunting at the moment. Also reading the series Storm Front at the same time.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Wuthering Heights. Not loving it. I only got a chapter or two in many years ago and now I remember why it ended up in a box in the attic.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

If anyone is interested in history I have read a couple of good ones recently; Gulag by Anne Applebaum (won the Pulitzer prize, I presume for history) and Bannockburn by David Cornell.

Currently reading Caesar's Druids by an English archeologist. Not particularly well written but interesting if you're into Roman era history or historical basis of druids.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm an escape reader with eclectic tastes (I'll read anything except bodice ripers)... right now I'm listening to "Fly Away Home" by Jennifer Weiner. It's quite good and the narrator, Judith Light, is excellent.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Empires of food : feast, famine, and the rise and fall of civilizations 
Fraser, Evan D. G.

Summary 
We are what we eat: this aphorism contains a profound truth about civilization, one that has played out on the world historical stage over many millennia of human endeavor. Using the colorful diaries of a sixteenth-century merchant as a narrative guide,Empires of Foodvividly chronicles the fate of people and societies for the past twelve thousand years through the foods they grew, hunted, traded, and ate and gives us fascinating, and devastating, insights into what to expect in years to come. In energetic prose, agricultural expert Evan D. G. Fraser and journalist Andrew Rimas tell gripping stories that capture the flavor of places as disparate as ancient Mesopotamia and imperial Britain, taking us from the first city in the once-thriving Fertile Crescent to today s overworked breadbaskets and rice bowls in the United States and China, showing just what food has meant to humanity. Cities, culture, art, government, and religion are founded on the creation and exchange of food surpluses, complex societies built by shipping corn and wheat and rice up rivers and into the stewpots of history s generations. But eventually, inevitably, the crops fail, the fields erode, or the temperature drops, and the center of power shifts. Cultures descend into dark ages of poverty, famine, and war. It happened at the end of the Roman Empire, when slave plantations overworked Europe s and Egypt s soil and drained its vigor. It happened to the Mayans, who abandoned their great cities during centuries of drought. It happened in the fourteenth century, when medieval societies crashed in famine and plague, and again in the nineteenth century, when catastrophic colonial schemes plunged half the world into a poverty from which it has never recovered. And today, even though we live in an age of astounding agricultural productivity and genetically modified crops, our food supplies are once again in peril.Empires of Foodbrilliantly recounts the history of cyclic consumption, but it is also the story of the future; of, for example, how a shrimp boat hauling up an empty net in the Mekong Delta could spark a riot in the Caribbean. It tells what happens when a culture or nation runs out of food and shows us the face of the world turned hungry. The authors argue that neither local food movements nor free market economists will stave off the next crash, and they propose their own solutions. A fascinating, fresh history told through the prism of the dining table,Empires of Foodoffers a grand scope and a provocative analysis of the world today, indispensable in this time of global warming and food crises. Distributed by Syndetic Solutions, Inc. 
Publishers Weekly Review 
The agricultural system that sustains modern society will eventually destroy it, argues this gloomy ecohistory. Leeds University agricultural researcher Fraser and Boston journalist Rimas survey a range of premodern civilizations, including Sumer, Han China, and medieval Europe, to distill the common features that allowed them to feed large urban populations: farming specialization, surpluses, trade, transportation, and food storage. Alas, the authors contend, these "food empires" bred soaring populations, exhausted soils, led to deforestation and erosion, which together with a turn in the climate, led to famine and collapse. They apply this neo-Malthusian lesson to our "cancerous" mega-agriculture, based on artificial fertilizer, fossil fuels, and mono-cropping. The authors' tour of food empires past, framed by an irrelevant narrative of a 16th-century Florentine merchant, is interesting but scattershot. Further, they fail to convince on why technological innovations in agriculture will fail, and lapse into a dubious brief for locavorism. (June 15) Copyright 2010 Reed Business Information. From: Reed Elsevier Inc. Copyright Reed Business Information 
Table of Contents 
Introduction p. xi 
Part I The Price of Food p. 1 
The Three Gorges Dam p. 3 
The Rise and Fall of Food Empires, Past, Present, and Future p. 7 
Chapter 1 Fairs: The Food Trade p. 13 
The Desert Fathers p. 16 
Work, Pray, Eat p. 18 
The Agricultural Revolution of A.D. 900 p. 20 
Fayre Is Fair p. 22 
The Pendulum Swings p. 28 
The Pendulum Swings Back p. 32 
Manure from the Bones p. 37 
Chapter 2 Larders: What Do You Do with Ten Thousand Tons of Grain? p. 41 
National Security and a War on Terror p. 43 
Bread Alone p. 46 
Not by Bread Alone: Oil and Fish p. 49 
Hannibal Lectured p. 52 
A Question of Logistics p. 57 
Grounds for Exhaustion p. 59 
How to Feed an Empire, Cheap p. 62 
The Larder Is Empty p. 64 
Chapter 3 Farms: Growing Food for Profit and Environmental Rapine p. 69 
The Grapes of Wrath p. 72 
God in the Cup p. 79 
The Weak Heart of Today's Food Empire p. 86 
Part II The Price Rises p. 91 
An Experiment in Survival p. 93 
Chicken Little or a Lot of Chicken? p. 97 
Chapter 4 Water: Irrigation's Questionable Cure p. 101 
Mesopotamia's Fix p. 104 
In Praise of Grain p. 107 
Oriental Despotism p. 110 
Retreat of the Elephants p. 115 
The Yellowing River p. 118 
Water, Water Everywhere? p. 121 
Chapter 5 Dirt: The Chemistry of Life p. 125 
The Story of N p. 126 
In Praise of Phytoplankton p. 129 
Fecal Politics p. 131 
War Empires p. 136 
The Birds of Peru p. 141 
Chapter 6 Ice: Preserve Us p. 145 
How Food Rots and How to Slow It Down p. 146 
It's a Jungle p. 150 
The Industrial Garden State p. 152 
Triumph of the Tomato p. 156 
California Scheming p. 159 
The Orange Juice Quandary p. 161 
Part III Empty Pockets p. 165 
Storm Clouds p. 167 
Chapter 7 Blood: The Conquest of Food p. 173 
Rebellion in the Spice Islands p. 179 
Chiapas p. 183 
The Moral Economy of Food p. 187 
The Climate Trigger p. 193 
Chapter 8 Money: Tea and Famine p. 197 
A Foundation in Pirates p. 199 
Victorian High Tea p. 203 
Her Majesty's Drug Cartel p. 205 
"In America, There Could Be No Famine..." p. 209 
The Great Hunger p. 212 
The Food Empires Ahead p. 214 
Chapter 9 Time: Fair, Organic, and Slow p. 219 
The Meaning of Fairness p. 222 
Greener Pastures p. 230 
The Snail Triumphant p. 235 
Conclusion: The New Gluttony and Tomorrow's Menu p. 243


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I just finished a non-fiction book, The Professor and the Madman, by Simon Winchester. Dr. William Minor was an American who had been a doctor in the Civil War and seemed to have lost his mind as a result of it. He moved to London (he had a retirement pay even though he was only 38 years old). In the daytime he seemed okay, but every night he believed that lower-class Irishmen were coming up through the floor, or through the window, or down from the ceiling and making him do terrible things. One night he believed he saw a man in the shadows of his bedroom. He ran outside and shot and killed the first man he saw, who was a completely innocent father of seven children and on his way to work. This was in 1872. He was tried and found not guilty by reason of insanity and commited to Broadmoor Insane Asylum. There he had two rooms, lots of books, he painted watercolors and he played the flute and taught other inmates how to play the flute. He saw an advertisement to help with the compilation of the Oxford English Dictionary, and he volunteered and proceeded to read books and write down the words in them and give citations. He sent all his work to Professor James Murray, who thought Dr. Minor did excellent work. Professor Murray had corresponded with Dr. Minor for several years before he found out that Minor was insane. It's a really good book. Dr. Minor remained a patient at Broadmoor Insane Asylum for many years and then his brother got him released and brought back to the United States, where he was an inmate at another asylum.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

About half way through Billy Boyle A World War II Mystery interesting..
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001E0JM18/ref=myk_orders_title

Just got Letters of a Woman Homesteader.. and about 20 others to review
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JQU1YK/ref=myk_orders_title


----------



## Lone Wolf (Sep 10, 2010)

I tried reading the dispossessed majority but got bored with it and started reading the 6th book in the Ashes Series so far so good.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Ahhh. What a relief to finish Wuthering Heights. Often if I don't like an older book it's because it takes me awhile to get into the writer's style. Never happened with this one.

I'm reading "First Marathons: Personal Encounters With the 26.2-Mile Monster" by Gail Kislevitz.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

It seems after reading a good Roman hisotical novel series, I come up with recommendations from the authors for further reading I get sucked into. Well, now reading a 1934 publication by Robert Graves called "I, Claudius". It's the autobiographical work about Rome's emperor Claudius, which was Augustus' sickly grand son spending quite a life writing history at the time. Kind of interesting and an easy read of about 450 pages.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The Autobiography of Ben Franklin. No wonder the guy got so much done - he only slept 4 hours a night!


----------



## Head Roller (Sep 24, 2010)

Current Fiction Reading: David Baldacci - Simple Genius

Current Non Fiction Reading: The God Who Is There and Escape From Reason by Dr Francis Schaeffer


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

Currently listening to A Thousand Splendid Suns, by the same guy who wrote The Kite Runner. Excellent.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

That's a brilliant book, Dwayne!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> That's a brilliant book, Dwayne!


Also just got back to reading A Prayer for Owen Meany by John Irving. I had to return it when I was about 1/3 into it when we moved. Excellent writing, great characters, I'm only about 1/2 way through it so I don't know how it will end but it's been very enjoyable so far.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Running Through the Wall: Personal Encounters with the Ultramarathon by Neil Jamison. Not as good as the similar marathon book I read last.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The Energy of Prayer, by Thich Nhat Hanh (may have author name misspelled). Just ordered it - both Kindle & book/card edition.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

Chixarecute said:


> The Energy of Prayer, by Thich Nhat Hanh (may have author name misspelled). Just ordered it - both Kindle & book/card edition.


If you like Buddhist philosophy/religion/teaching (whatever you want to call it) you might consider checking out Alan Watts. 

Although his philosophy or world view goes far beyond being strictly Buddhist and certainly isn't inclined to what one might consider the religious bent most forms of Buddhism have taken over the centuries.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> That's a brilliant book, Dwayne!


Close to finishing it, almost brought me to tears this morning driving into work. Only other book that has done that is The Road by Cormac McCarthy.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Just finished "The Lady Elizabeth" by Alison Weir. It was good, but not the best historical fiction I've read (though it wasn't nearly as insanely far fetched as some similar work by Phillipa Gregory). Waiting on "The Six Wives of Henry the VIII" by Alison Weir to arrive in the mail from a friend. 

Very excited that some of the works by Jean Plaidy are being released again. She has always been one of my favorite authors on the Tudors and that time period. 

While I wait for my Alison Weir book to arrive I'm reading "Outlander" by Diana Gabaldon..again.  Didn't think this series was one for me originally, but I was hooked after the 1st chapter. 

Best Wishes,
Crystal
http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Just started The People of the River.....I just love these books, so glad the library has a bunch of them.....


----------



## pastelsummer (Jul 21, 2010)

i just started memoirs of a geisha i loved the movie had to read the book


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

"The Chemistry of Joy" by Henry Emmons, about dealing with depression in a natural way, using medication only if necessary.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Sacred Stone by Clive Cussler. 

Well, every now and then, a diversion into some action adventure. What the heck?


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Just finished "Peace Like A River" by Leif Enger. Really liked it.


----------



## WeaverRose (Jun 29, 2007)

I recently read "See You in a Hundred Years" - it's a great story, true, of NY couple who steps back in time for a year. REally.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Just finished The Book of Unholy Mischief; it was excellent. Now reading my 2nd Steig Larson book, The Girl Who Played with Fire. It's even better than his first book.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Just read See You in a Hundred Years...entertaining. The library finally got Shatter by Thomas Sherry. It follows Deep Winter. It has been a while since I read Deep Winter so I might need to reread it.


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

currently reading the hunchback of notre dame. just finished little big man, by thomas berger while on a cruise ship. no, not that one. it was a good read.


keith


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Just finished See You In A Hundred Years and really enjoyed it. I was kind of disappointed that they just went back to the kind of lifestyle that brought about lifestyle change in the first place. I felt bad for the people of the community that was brought closer by them. I have so many books in my bookcase to read I am not sure what I will start next but probably Covered Wagon Women or the three book set of William Faulkner that I have. I read in some book about homesteading and the like every day.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Just finished "The Bishop" by Steven James, excellent author. I am now reading "The Cure" by Athol Dickson.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

In the middle of listening to Eye of the Needle by Ken Follett, good story telling with average writing.

Just finished The Death of Ivan Ilyich by Leo Tolstoy. Now that is what I would call literature, excellent.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

_Poultry Production in the South_. 1943. Can't remember the names of the authors, but they were from the Alabama Polytechnic Institute now known as Auburn University.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Right now I am busy with trying to get some of this remodeling done before Christmas so I'm not reading anything right now. I could use some of the audio books to listen to while I paint!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

Fae said:


> I could use some of the audio books to listen to while I paint!


This is exactly what I'm doing. I also finally got fed up with flipping the radio station in the car trying to find good music, so I just listen to books now. I actually take slower routes sometimes so I can get in more listening


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Just finished The Outlander by Gil Adamson where one can get a pretty good idea of the tough life in 1903 NW mts. Now on to Ava's Man by Bragg which is way down south in Alabama & Georgia.


----------



## Elie May (Apr 24, 2008)

Just finished Glenn Beck's Broke. Learned a lot from that book, from history to what the government does with our money. Some of it made me so made I couldn't think straight. Good book!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Do audiobooks count? I just started "Crime and Punishment".


----------



## rider (Feb 11, 2003)

Just finished Room by Emma Donoghue excellent book.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

ajaxlucy said:


> Do audiobooks count? I just started "Crime and Punishment".


I hope so. I just finished listening to Master & Man by Tolstoy. I liked it better than the better known Death of Ivan Ilyich.

I'm reading Anna Karenina and enjoying it so much I think Tolstoy might be my new favorite writer. So much so I'm contemplating reading War & Peace next


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I am hooked on audio books! I just finished the last in the fiction series "the cradleland chronicles"
by Douglas Hirt
Flight to Eden
Quest for Atlan
Fall of the Nephilim
Loved the books, positive theme of faith along with sword wielding warriors and dragons!


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

The Prince of Frogtown by Rick Bragg. No as good as Ava's Man, but still gives a good pic of rural south during the depression.---That's the one in the '30's, not the present one.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Just yesterday began "Hell at the Breech" by Tom Franklin. Only through chapter one, but I can tell this is a book I will devour. Exceptionally well written thus far. 1897. Alabama. Shooting. Investigation. Secrets. Revenge.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I just finished reading "Atlantic" by Simon Winchester. 

The author is an excellent researcher and writer. A geographer.
His excellent accounts about the known human historical endeavors based around the Atlantic Ocean present some interesting factuals that read like a novel. I'd highly recommend reading this book!


----------



## Marie04 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just finished "Hannah Coulter", the first book I've read by Wendell Berry.. I loved it.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

LONE SURVIVOR by Marcus Luttrell. The story Seal Team 10 and their ill fated mission in Afghanistan.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

george Bush" Decision points." You know he took a lot of slack, but I do think history will see him favorably


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

Just finished Homer's Odyssey by Gwen Cooper. Alternate title: A Fearless Feline Tale, or How I Learned About Love and Life with a Blind Wonder Cat.

Am laid up with an injury from a fall and a friend brought a bag of books.

Didn't think I'd really be interested because I'm not much of a cat person, but I laughed out loud at times and nodded my head to say "yeppers, I know just what you mean". 

It was really a good book.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

"The Kitchen House" by Kathleen Grissom. Excellent.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm reading How Women Got Their Curves.

Pretty interesting read where the authors present the various theories to explain the evolutionary forces that created the unique (as compared to other mammals, primates & apes) anatomy and physiology of the human woman.

Listening to I Know this Much is True by Wally Lamb. Excellent novel set around a guy who is the identical twin of a brother who is a paranoid schizophrenic.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

I just finished a huge bio on Daniel Boone, excellent read

Now am reading Joan Didion's The Year of Magical Thinking

and at the same time Stephen King's Under the Dome---->these people are truly off grid!!

Like them both.


----------



## SweetwaterClyde (Aug 12, 2009)

Lymans Cast Bullet Handbook, 4th edition, and the Cornell Rural School Leaflet from 1915...very neat old book.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Marie04 said:


> Just finished "Hannah Coulter", the first book I've read by Wendell Berry.. I loved it.



If you enjoyed that...read Jayber Crowe...his best work IMO and I've read several


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

caroline said:


> I just finished a huge bio on Daniel Boone, excellent read
> 
> Now am reading Joan Didion's The Year of Magical Thinking
> 
> ...


Was it by Morgan by any chance? I finished reading a huge Bio about Boone as well. Very interesting.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

Moby Dick by Herman Melville. 

I like it, surprised to find what appears to be some pretty obvious "homoeroticism" associated with Ishmael (i.e. Melville's "voice" in the book) early in the book.

From what I've gathered it would have gone right over the heads of folks at the time but seems pretty obvious nowadays.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Whoots !! In all the terrific forums here I never even noticed this one till now.
I'm the 'constant reader' Steven King mentioned - usually reading a couple books at once.
The most important book I've read since Howard Zinn's "History of the United States From 1492" is a book that supposedly was researched for 30 years (sure are a lot of quotes & old books mentioned) & written by Eustace Mullins called "The Secrets of the Federal Reserve" . 
If you want to go along w/eyes wide shut don't read this book that got the author kicked off the Library of Congress staff, the book of which all copies were burned in Germany - the only book burning AFTER the Nazi years !
This is a DETAILED history of the Fed from when a coin seller/banker in Hamburg Germany named Bauer changed his name to Rothschild in the 1700's.
Financing both sides of political races, both sides of wars - yes, Germany had American money in both WW's ! Maybe assasinating top politicians who want to mess w/their fake fiat money.
It's NOT 'Federal', it's privately owned by other Banks, muchly owned by non-Americans, & there's NO 'Reserve' either.
ABSOLUTE control of things like the stock market, recessions, booms, depressions - yes the Banksters caused the 1st Great Depression & are taking us into another.
I'm told this can be downloaded.

Also just picked up a book someone gave me recently called "Wartime", by Paul Fussell - seems very interesting - Joseph Heller says best book on WWII.
National Award (a couple) winning author.
I'll be back !


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

pheasantplucker said:


> Was it by Morgan by any chance? I finished reading a huge Bio about Boone as well. Very interesting.


Yes, it was Morgan's book, and I really liked it. That man got around. And around.
Did you like it??


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

"The Saving of CeeCee Honeycutt" by Beth Hoffman. Excellent so far...


----------



## SeedSister (May 25, 2003)

I am not much into fiction. I would much rather spend my down time reading non-fiction and learning something. My favorite non-fiction reads are the "how to's" and "do-it-yourselfer" on the clearance shelf at my local Half Price Books. 

A year ago, someone posted on here a book called Hit By A Farm. It is a funny read about a writer of children's books who has life partner convinces her to move to the country and become a goat farmer. This is not her forte but it is a hilarious account of how this city slicker sucks it up and goes forth only to really find herself in the day to day challenges of goat farming and homesteading. Hilarious and thought provoking read.

Hit By A Farm was such a hit to me that I began to search out other like books. I found out from my local Half Price Books clerk that such books are noted as Homesteading Lore, Gardening Lore, Farming Lore and the like.

I have now set out to build a library of such books. This is a big challenge because most of great books like these are published by small time publishers and not marketed on the main stream. I have been successful at located quite a few through referrals from readers and with a title and author I set out to find another great book. Usually, this leads me to another, and another. 

My latest and greatest find is autobiography by Logan Ward called See You In A Hundred Years. He and his wife were in their late 20's/early 30's and on top of their careers in New York City. After their son was born they decide they could not bring their child to be another city rat and they decide to go back to a simpler time. They choose the date 1900. So they leave the big city and sink their life savings into 20+ acres in VA. They do everything manually, as it was done in 1900. No electricity, no refrigeration, no power tools, no car, no take out. And they only eat what they grow for themselves. 

The get off to a very rocky start but halfway through, they make you proud. I would highly recommend this read to anyone.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Been working through my monstrous book collection for almost 2 years now. Hundreds of books down, hundreds to go!!

Yesterday's book was Object of Desire. By the description, I thought I'd really enjoy this book, and am sad to say that while it was *okay* it will be yet another going into the library donation bag...

I'm in the middle of about 20 different books. Unless one really pulls me in, I switch back and forth...

The next story I'm starting is called The Bucolic Plague... About a gay couple who go from Manhattanites to goat farming. Should be fun (I hope)!!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Right now I'm reading "The Calligrapher's Daughter", a novel by Eugenia Kim about a girl growing to adulthood in Korea during the Japanese occupation.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Just started American Masssacre by Sally Denton. Amazing!!! It's about the Mountain Meadows Massacre of 1857. It is almost unbelievable what religious brainwashing can do.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm reading HOMESTEADINGTODAY.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Currently reading "The Raw Milk Revolution. Behind America's Emerging Battle Over Food Rights" by David Gumpert. The foreword is by Joel Salatin. 

So far it is a riveting read. Gumpert is a journalist who goes to great length to address how small farmers, and specifically the raw foods movement are being treated like drug smugglers and rum runners. I'm curious to see how he will bring the loose ends together.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

A.T. Hagan said:


> "Gardening When It Counts" by Steve Solomon.
> 
> .....Alan.


Good book, changed some of my ideas.


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

"The Dollmaker" by Harriette Arnow.

Harriette Arnow tells the unforgettable and heartbreaking
story of the Nevels family and their quest to preserve
their deep-rooted values amidst the turmoil of war and
industrialization.

When Gertie Nevels, a strong and self-reliant matriarch,
follows her husband to Detroit from their countryside home
in Kentucky, she learns she will have to fight desperately
to keep her family together.


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

"Four-Season Harvest" By Eliot Coleman

Mav


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Almost finished with The Omnivore's Dilemma by Michael Pollan.
Great book.

I am probably behind most of you but I suggest it to any one who eats.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Iron Rose by Lorie H.Nicholes


----------



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

Just finished "This World We live in" by Susan Pffeifer, the teen postapocalptic triology, didnt like the third book as well as the first two. Am reading Bill Bryson's "Short History of Nearly Everything" for the second time, takes awhile to get through the scientific terminology but good book. LOVED his Walk in the the Woods about hiking the Appalachian Trail with a college buddy.

Also just finished "Discovery of Witches" Deborah Harkness... Liked it and not, got long in some spots but will read the upcoming books in the series , I think .

Thanks to everyone for such great reading suggestions, off to Amazon, local library and paperback swap.com ....


----------



## Southpaw (Jan 2, 2003)

I am re-reading East of Eden by John Steinbeck.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

The Lovely Bones, by Alice Sebold.


----------



## SeedSister (May 25, 2003)

I just bought two Wendell Berry books and can hardly wait to settle down with them.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Right now I'm 're-reading' the Anne McCaffrey "Freedom" series ... sci-fi rather than fantasy but I've always liked it. Post-alien invasion and follows the "settling" of an alien world where groups of 'rebels' are dumped to colonize an empty planet.

I'm also waiting impatiently for A) a library run as I have the second of a mystery series about a woman archaelogist, set in Scotland ... The Janus Stone by Elly Griffiths B) Amazon delivery with the latest of the "In Death" series by J. D. Robb (Nora Roberts) ...


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm in the middle of "The Book Thief" by Markus Zusak. 

It's the story of a girl, Liesel, who lives in Germany during WWII. The narrator is Death, who first sees Liesel when he collects the soul of her little brother, then notices her taking a book that was dropped by a gravedigger on the frozen ground. I can't say it is a cheerful book, but it is an incredible read; I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I just downloaded three books and can't decide which to start first- Molly Harper's "How to Flirt With a Naked Werewolf" JD Robb's "Treachery In Death" or Kim Harrison's "Pale Demon" They are all excellent authors so it's a dilemma.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> I just downloaded three books and can't decide which to start first- Molly Harper's "How to Flirt With a Naked Werewolf" JD Robb's "Treachery In Death" or Kim Harrison's "Pale Demon" They are all excellent authors so it's a dilemma.


No fair! I preordered Treachery In Death ... I'm closer to a shipping point than you are ... and mine won't be here until tomorrow! :Bawling:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

SFM in KY said:


> No fair! I preordered Treachery In Death ... I'm closer to a shipping point than you are ... and mine won't be here until tomorrow! :Bawling:


Had it yesterday... Audible.com and an iPod. :thumb:


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> Had it yesterday... Audible.com and an iPod. :thumb:


I know, bummer ... but my vision issues give me serious problems with computer monitors and possibly any kind of ereader as well. I'd buy one only if I had a chance to rent/use one first to see if I would have problems.

Oh, well ... let's face it, I'm solidly anchored in the last century anyway.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Just finished another Wendell Berry book...Fidelity. Five short stories. I especially liked "A Jonquil for Mary Penn." What a wordsmith!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Just got the newest in the "In Death" series book, Treachery In Death, by J. D. Robb. Off to get a bowl of ice cream and settle in my recliner for the evening.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I listened to the electonic full version of "Fall of Giants" . It was welll worth the listen.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

"Lie Down in Darkness," by William Styron

"Returning to Earth," by James Harrison


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

_The Pirate Coast_ by Richard Zacks


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Showdown by Ted Dekker. Yikes!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

Just finished Matterhorn by Karl Malantes (sp?)

Gets really good reviews as one of the best novels about Vietnam, supposedly quite realistic. As a novel I didn't think it was much better than average.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Just finished The Radley's which was a quick and entertaining read. Almost done with The Red Garden...the latest from Alice Hoffman.


----------



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

just finished Big Stone Gap very interesting book about a small town in Appalachia ( Virginia) I guess this is the first of a series. Was supposed to be a movie but has been shelved for the moment I think.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Just finished "The Janus Stone" by Elly Griffiths, the second in her Ruth Galloway series set in Scotland about an upper-middle aged, somewhat overweight archaelogist who gets involved in mysteries with links to modern murders as well as ancient lore.

Loved the first book in this series, "The Crossing Places" ... wonderful sense of location and interesting characters. Second book was equally good until close to the end ... author is getting her female character into emotional/ lifestyle changes for no reason that I can see, other than to make her more individual and stand out from other characters in this type of mystery.

Her third book of the series is just out and I will read it but wait for the library to get it. Sorry, but if she descends into half the book going on about her conflicts about a late-life baby, unmarried, conflicts between child care and career ... the infant/child being dragged into the plots ... frankly, that's not my cup of tea and will probably be the end of the series for me. There's already too many of those to suit me.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Prepared for Rage by Dana Stabenow


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

I've just finished, "Alas, Babylon," by Pat Frank.

It seemed like a timely read.


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

_Deep Winter_...again. :whistlin:


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

"The Janus Stone" by Elly Griffiths. About halfway through and pretty much disappointed in it. I really liked the first book in this mystery series, "The Crossing Places" ... all of the elements I am fond of ... interesting characters, interesting juxtaposition of mystery and ancient history/archaelogy. 

I had a feeling the author was going to take the main character (almost 40-ish, somewhat overweight, professional forensic archaelogies) in directions I wasn't interested in when she turned up pregnant at the end of the first book.

Unfortunately, I was right ... so far about half the second book is taken up with descriptions of her physical and emotional issues with the pregnancy. Sorry ... been there, done that ... don't want to read about it in my mystery books!


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

I have just finished The Witch of Hebron by James Kunstler---w teriffic read. I couldn't put it down.
So I ordered the first in the two part series today-----gotta do things backwards-----called "World Made by Hand" by
James Howard Kunstler.

They tell of the loss of oil in the world and how we all go back to pioneer type times and fend for ourselves, learn to live from the land.

I highly recommend them.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Just began Ken Follett's Fall of Giants. So far, so good. Anyone else read it?


----------



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

just finished Major Pettigrew's last stand and I absolutely loved it! Very definitely a modern day Jane Austen type story..... Highly recommend!!


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm currently reading "The Sacketts". I've read it before, it's among my L'amour favorites. Just finished up a book of novellas called, "Legends 2." I like them all, but really enjoyed George RR Martin's "Hedge Knight." I'd like to read more of his writing.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

I started to read Stephen King's The Dome but it is not up to his usual writing, even his lesser works. It is very disjointed and confusing, jumping from scene to scene and character to character. Also has a lot of run on sentences.

It's a huge book, using more words than needed for a simple scene set. I don't think I am going to finish it, will donate it to the library.


----------



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

My biggest disappointment with SKs "Dome" was the ending, not exactly sure what I expected, but it just didnt seem to fit the rest of the book... I also gave away my copy of the book.... Large large work but it didnt seem to live up to his other work in my opinion anyway, even though I very much like most of his work.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Just finished "The Shack" by William P. Young...must read. This was a great book regardin g a deep personal relationship with God. Loved, loved, loved it!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

caroline said:


> I started to read Stephen King's The Dome but it is not up to his usual writing, even his lesser works. It is very disjointed and confusing, jumping from scene to scene and character to character. Also has a lot of run on sentences.
> 
> It's a huge book, using more words than needed for a simple scene set. I don't think I am going to finish it, will donate it to the library.


I finished it and wished I'd just given up after a few chapters. Horrible writing and I _used_ to be a Constant Reader. :yuck:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I finished it and wished I'd just given up after a few chapters. Horrible writing and I _used_ to be a Constant Reader. :yuck:


I finally finished it but kept skipping around. On the other hand I really liked "Duma Key". Creepiness in a warm setting!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

For whatever reason, I've never been able to read many of Stephen King's books and I know he is an extremely popular writer. The only one of his books I've ever liked well enough to go back and re-read was Firestarter. I read Cujo and Tommyknockers, but actually did not like Tommyknockers ... that was the last King book I've ever tried to read. 

The 'horror' books that I do read and enjoy have to kind of tiptoe along the 'horror' line and it's pretty easy for an author to get too far into bloody/grim/depressing for me to continue with it.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

SFM in KY said:


> For whatever reason, I've never been able to read many of Stephen King's books and I know he is an extremely popular writer.


Have you read King's "The Talisman"? It's my favorite of his. I worked on my mom for two years to read, I think she finally did just to shut me up! A while after she finished she asked to borrow it again. It's such a great story.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Chalk Creek said:


> Have you read King's "The Talisman"? It's my favorite of his. I worked on my mom for two years to read, I think she finally did just to shut me up! A while after she finished she asked to borrow it again. It's such a great story.


Did you read the sequel to "The Talisman", Chalk Creek? It's called "Black House" and is very good. The two (and the Dark Tower series) are my favorite King books.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I still think The Stand has to be one of his all time bests. I'm going to have to give The Talisman a whirl now. 
Irish...I always love your book recommendations but I just couldn't get into The Dark Tower books. And I really wanted too.:awh:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I still think The Stand has to be one of his all time bests. I'm going to have to give The Talisman a whirl now.
> Irish...I always love your book recommendations but I just couldn't get into The Dark Tower books. And I really wanted too.:awh:


I haven't read "The Stand" because it's not on Audible.com but I'd like to read it. Actually, I should check iTunes it may be offered there, the Harry Potter books are on iTunes but not Audible... I like King's "Bag of Bones" too but it's not for everyone.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I finally finished it but kept skipping around. On the other hand I really liked "Duma Key". Creepiness in a warm setting!


I liked "Duma Key" and I'm one of the very few that actually liked "Lisey's Story" it was great but it wasn't horrible either.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I liked Bag of Bones and Lisey's Story too. I wish they'd make a decent film of The Stand...and of Salem's Lot.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

Listening to and greatly enjoying Siddhartha by Hermann Hesse.

Reading Soccernomics which is interesting, great insights into sports in general.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm slowly reading Diana Gabaldon's last book out in the Outlander series. Slow going since I never read the one right before it. The first three were so good...after that it got a little boring.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Whisper to the Blood by Dana Stabenow---good old, standard Kate Shugak story!


----------



## greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

I just finished up *Doctor Zhivago *(Boris Pasternak) for the third time (in 20 years)but I got really depressed by it. So many events of today are echoing what happened in the Russian revolution I got all freaked out!

Now I'm reading *The Seven Story Mountain *by Thomas Merton for the second time (I'm a slow learner ) It's different this time, 10 years later.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, me too. i just can't do this one of his. Sad how his writing has gone downhill.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

house06 said:


> just finished Big Stone Gap very interesting book about a small town in Appalachia ( Virginia) I guess this is the first of a series. Was supposed to be a movie but has been shelved for the moment I think.





nduetime said:


> Just finished "The Shack" by William P. Young...must read. This was a great book regardin g a deep personal relationship with God. Loved, loved, loved it!


I read Big Stone Dap and loved it...


Also really really loved The Shack.....a must read.....


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

"Choose Them Wisely" by Mike Dooley... it's inspirations and such.. find him on facebook or google tut's adventure group. Life changing stuff.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm listening to "Treachery in Death" by JD Robb. It's a huge series and I discovered it when there were at least 18 books already written, it's a good thing. :grin:


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just finished reading "Brideshead Revisited" and am still in the middle of listening to "Crime and Punishment".


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

currently reading the politically incorrect guide to american history. its pretty amazing how long the government has been screwing things up on a local, state, national, and international level. things aren't getting any better.


keith


----------



## foxfire51 (Aug 10, 2006)

Just recently re-read "Patriots" by James Rawles, and "Lights Out" by David Crawford.
Another of the genre (TEOTWAWKI) is "One Second After" by William Forstchen. All are good stuff.

Right now, I've switched to a bit of lighter fare and am reading "The Real Thomas Jefferson" by Andrew M. Allison.

Foxfire51


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Recently read a couple of fantasy books in the Valdemar multi-series by Mercedes Lackey, which I had read years ago and have just gone back to the first trilogy of the full series. I've never read the entire group (I think 25 books total) in order ... the stories are set throughout something like 2000-plus years of 'history' of this imaginary fantasy world and I'm enjoying re-reading it now that I'm a little more familiar with the overall 'history'.

Hey ... what can I say ... they have telepathic horses ... what more could a lifetime horselover want?


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

greenhorn said:


> I just finished up *Doctor Zhivago *(Boris Pasternak) for the third time (in 20 years)but I got really depressed by it. So many events of today are echoing what happened in the Russian revolution I got all freaked out!
> 
> Now I'm reading *The Seven Story Mountain *by Thomas Merton for the second time (I'm a slow learner ) It's different this time, 10 years later.


Read both, loved Merton's Seven Story Mountain....


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

foxfire51 said:


> Just recently re-read "Patriots" by James Rawles, and "Lights Out" by David Crawford.
> Another of the genre (TEOTWAWKI) is "One Second After" by William Forstchen. All are good stuff.
> 
> Right now, I've switched to a bit of lighter fare and am reading "The Real Thomas Jefferson" by Andrew M. Allison.
> ...


The Real Thomas Jefferson is great....

Also try the bio of Daniel Boone by ??? I think I posted it here before with the author's name....


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

Reading The Emperor of all Maladies by Siddhartha Mukherjee. It's an excellent history of cancer as a disease and the treatment of cancer in the U.S.

The author is an excellent writer and blends the science & history seamlessly with his own and others interactions with patients.

I can see why this has been voted one of the best science books of the last year.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm a complete escape reader and rarely read non-fiction. Right now I'm reading Jodi Picoult's newest, "Sing You Home."


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

Also started listening to Hitch-22, which is Christopher Hitchens' memoir, figured a good time to do so since he's on death's door.

It's pretty engaging so far. The guy has a way with words and has a quite insightful way of talking about people. OTOH, he reads the book and I have some trouble understanding his accent sometimes and he's continuously mentioning literary figures that are completely unknown to me.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

FINALLY finished "Crime and Punishment" (if you haven't read it, crime doesn't pay), and "Turquoise Girl", a mystery by Aimee & David Thurlo. My next book is "String Too Short to be Saved", by Donald Hall. My next audiobook is Stendhal's "The Red and the Black".


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Bag of Bones was a horrible book. Don't waste your time
Currently reading 1984 and Reminiscences of a Stock Operator


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

The Thief by Megan Whalen Turner. Great YA book.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Just finished "The Witch's Daughter" (pretty good), am reading "The Paris Wife" (Hemingway's Paris years as told by his first wife, Hadley...it's excellent!), and just got "A Discovery of Witches" which looks pretty decent.
Kind of sounds like Halloween around here.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Just finished "The Witch's Daughter" (pretty good), am reading "The Paris Wife" (Hemingway's Paris years as told by his first wife, Hadley...it's excellent!), and just got "A Discovery of Witches" which looks pretty decent.
> Kind of sounds like Halloween around here.


I bought and downloaded "A Discovery of Witches" but haven't started it yet... let me know if it's any good, please.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I will, Pixie.

I just turned Caroline (DD16) on to the Amelia Peabody series by Elizabeth Peters. She LOVES them. I love when your kid likes the same books you did.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Just finished _The Saturday Big Tent Wedding Party _by Alexander McCall Smith. It's a mystery set in Botswana and the latest in the No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency series.

I just started _The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks_.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Earth Upheaval by Immanuel Velikovsky

This book really threw me for a loop. It's a 1955 re published version about geological upheaval on earth that makes one think about some of the previously current theories about where and why some extinct animals existed in places one wouldnt' think, and how they probably got there, according to the author's very logical explanations. 
I'm going to try and read more of what Velikovsky has studied in this realm.


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

Just finished re-reading the entire Harry Potter series, can't wait (and at the same time dread) the release of the last movie. Sigh.
Anyway, I have moved on to The Historian, which so far seems very good, it had good reviews on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/HISTORIAN-NOVEL-Elizabeth-Kostova/dp/B0015Y54N8/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_4

I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I bought and downloaded "A Discovery of Witches" but haven't started it yet... let me know if it's any good, please.


Halfway through it and love it!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

NorCalChicks said:


> Just finished re-reading the entire Harry Potter series, can't wait (and at the same time dread) the release of the last movie. Sigh.
> Anyway, I have moved on to The Historian, which so far seems very good, it had good reviews on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/HISTORIAN-NOVEL-Elizabeth-Kostova/dp/B0015Y54N8/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_4
> ...


It's wonderful!!! I loved that book...too the author's next book wasn't nearly as good.


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Lisa, so far I'm loving it! And now I'm going to look up "A Discovery of Witches"!!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

NorCalChicks said:


> Thanks Lisa, so far I'm loving it! And now I'm going to look up "A Discovery of Witches"!!


Just a warning on "A Discovery of Witches"...it's good and it's interesting but the end was a disappointment. It's kind of a setup for the sequel which has yet to be written. I really hate when they do that.:flame:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm reading Michael Connelly's "The Fifth Witness" it's a Mickey Haller rather than Harry Bosch book, but it's very good so far.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> it's good and it's interesting but the end was a disappointment. It's kind of a setup for the sequel which has yet to be written. I really hate when they do that.:flame:


I don't care for that either. I don't mind ongoing situations with the characters, etc. so much but I definitely want a book that has a story with a beginning, middle and end as well.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

Land of the painted caves. Jean Auel's sixth and final book in the series.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm reading Michael Connelly's "The Fifth Witness" it's a Mickey Haller rather than Harry Bosch book, but it's very good so far.


Do you know what the title of the first Harry Bosch book is?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Do you know what the title of the first Harry Bosch book is?


I'm pretty sure it's "The Black Echo" ... 1992 publication date which seems to be the earliest.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Yup, SFM in KY is correct, the first in the Harry Bosch series is "The Back Echo" the first in the Mickey Haller series is "The Lincoln Lawyer" but the two cross paths in some of the later books.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Yup, SFM in KY is correct, the first in the Harry Bosch series is "The Back Echo" the first in the Mickey Haller series is "The Lincoln Lawyer" but the two cross paths in some of the later books.


DH is reading The Lincoln Lawyer right now. I thought it was a brand new book!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> DH is reading The Lincoln Lawyer right now. I thought it was a brand new book!


Here's a link to all of Michael Connelly's books that indicates who is in it... 
http://www.michaelconnelly.com/Book_Collection/book_collection.html


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I just started Molly Harper's "The Art of Seducing a Naked Werewolf" :hysterical: Molly Harper books are all hilarious, but this one is starting out with a bang.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I just started Molly Harper's "The Art of Seducing a Naked Werewolf" :hysterical: Molly Harper books are all hilarious, but this one is starting out with a bang.


DH just ordered me a Kindle so I can download books! The nearest real bookstore is over an hour away and the library system here is pretty hit or miss. They have no Molly Harper books at all in the entire very large area.

Meantime, I'm reading "Mennonite In a Little Black Dress" and it's good...and very funny. I keep picturing the author's wonderfully cheerful and kooky mother as Joan Cusack (the actress).:happy0035:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> DH just ordered me a Kindle so I can download books! The nearest real bookstore is over an hour away and the library system here is pretty hit or miss. They have no Molly Harper books at all in the entire very large area.
> 
> Meantime, I'm reading "Mennonite In a Little Black Dress" and it's good...and very funny. I keep picturing the author's wonderfully cheerful and kooky mother as Joan Cusack (the actress).:happy0035:


I've heard great things about Kindles, I hope you enjoy it. The libraries in my area leave a lot to be desired so I started with audio books years ago.

I just found out there will be a fourth book in the "Nice Girls" series. Yay!


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

jerzeygurl said:


> been reading dickens,
> 
> just finished a tale of two cities


Loved all of Dickens !
Way back when I was about 28 I discovered the basement of our good little library here in this tiny resort village (lots of rich summer folks, so awesome stone library from their generosity). There was about all of Balzac there, so read em all one winter of unemployment & pokin crap wood in the woodstove. Lived almost across the street from library. 
They also had about every issue of "Mother Earth News", so I devoured those too - that was after my aborted little personal back to the earth movement in early 70's.
Balzac is quite special - he was a caffein freak & was a very prolific writer, until he died early from the hard life of an artist.
Oh, when I looked for these 2 wonderfull library assets years later it seems that they had pitched them ??!!


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

_The Contrary Farmer_ by Gene Logsdon, Reminds me a lot of Joel Salatin.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Just finished "String Too Short to be Saved" which manages to make a whole summer spent haying with a horse drawn wagon sound idyllic.

Now I'm starting Frank Conroy"s "Time & Tide" about Nantucket Island.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Just finished A WORLD MADE BY HAND and THE WITCH OF HEBRON
Both excellent pages turners!

Just got inthe mail yesterday

ONE SECOND LATER--love it so far

THE GIRL WHO CHASED THE MOON

THE WINTER SEA

I am re selling the first two listed on Amazon now, since they are in perfect condition, and will resell the others also.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

ajaxlucy said:


> Just finished "String Too Short to be Saved" which manages to make a whole summer spent haying with a horse drawn wagon sound idyllic..


Now THAT is a very skilled author! Been there, done that. Looking back, nostalgia and I'd love to be able to do it again. However I also remember at the time I wasn't quite as impressed!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

Reading "Steppenwolf" by Herman Hesse. Like his "Siddhartha" the book has really grown on me as I've gotten further into it.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just started "Till We Have Faces", C.S. Lewis's retelling of the myth of Cupid and Psyche.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Small Wonder by Barbaba Kingslover. Fabulous essays. Can't believe I'm just getting around to reading it. Classic!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Finished Beverly Lewis's THE THORN.....then read The Judgement....could not put it down.....cannot wait for the next one to come out....such wonderful books....


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Just finished "Out of the Ashes", the first book in the "Ashes" series by William Johnstone, suggested by another HTer and have ordered the second. Interesting premise, as I do usually enjoy most of the "EOTW" as we know it type things ... though had missed this series somehow.

Liked it, some inconsistencies though probably more from when it was written than anything else as it was first published in 1983. Author is now deceased, which is usually a 'no go' for me, but there are 34 books in the series so at least it should keep me occupied for quite some time if I end up staying with the series.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, The Shallows by Nicholas Carr is the most important book I've ever read - whatever your state of mind, you'll want to know what he has to say, and you'll learn a lot about how brains function.

Also Chris Hedges' Empire of Illusion - The End of Literacy and the Triumph of Spectacle. A shocking hit of US culture you can hardly bear, but he winds up the saving grace of love.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

I have 4 books on the go now....Stanley Coren's "How to Speak Dog", The last Harry Potter "Deadly Hallows", Nikon D60 for Dummies (I really need to learn my camera features!!) and Bones of the Hills - 3rd book about Ghengis Khan... It seems I can't just read one book at a time..never have!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I am reading Gene Logsdon's new book, Holy ----.
Its very good so far. I learned at one time, it was rude to eat at someone's house in China (maybe Japan) and not poop before you left.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

"The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks," by Rebecca Skloot.

Highly recommend it!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

willow_girl said:


> "The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks," by Rebecca Skloot.
> 
> Highly recommend it!


I really liked this book, too!


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Just finished Miles to Go by Richard Paul Evans, its the second book in the Walk series. I usually don't like to read series, but got hooked when I read The Walk last year. bad thing about it is the next book doesn't come out till next April. 
I am also reading Younger Next Year for Women. funny, but very appropriate for me. 
Pam


----------



## celephais72 (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm currently re-reading Mrs. Beeton's Book of Household Management and Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. I love the Guide series - it's so absolutely hilarious!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Got my Amazon shipment with the two new mysteries I ordered. Finished the first one, the last book in the Spenser series by Robert Parker (now deceased). Very typical of Parker/Spenser but also very good ... easy read but great dialogue and characterization. Definitely going to be on the re-read shelf.

Just starting the second one now, the latest in the "Prey" series by John Sandford. This one is a bit different ... takes the main character ... now married, with a family and head of the state Crime Bureau ... back to the first serious abduction/murder case he handled as a rookie cop.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I am reading Earth, Our Crowded Spaceship, by Isaac asimov


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just finished Lorrie Moore's "A Gate at the Stairs", a story about a college girl who takes a job as a nanny. I stayed up last night to finish it and then was so disturbed by the sadness, loss, and suffering at the end that I had trouble sleeping. I kept telling myself that it was a story, not real people, and towards morning, I managed to fall asleep.

The writing is powerful, sometimes funny, very moving, and I'm not sorry I read it, but I need to find a sweet, sunny book to read next. Whew!


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

I just started "The Life of John Marshall" by John Beveridge, in four volumes. This will take a while.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm reading Someone Like Me by John W. Quinn. It's the true autobiographical story of how Senior Navy Chief Petty Officer John W. Quinn made it through the Navy with no one knowing he has cerebral palsy. Very inspiring!:goodjob:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/19..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0TST0K77XSA7GWZZJ6S9

ETA- I read the whole book TODAY! I highly recommend it.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

willow_girl said:


> "The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks," by Rebecca Skloot.
> 
> Highly recommend it!


I read this one recently. It was fascinating.



A woman from Scotland was recently our server at a restaurant and told me about the Outlander series. How have I missed this?! Great read!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

willow_girl said:


> "The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks," by Rebecca Skloot.
> 
> Highly recommend it!


Just finished it..was great.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

A Singular Woman: The Untold Story of Barack Obama's Mother 

(just starting it)


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oops..was sidetracked and started "The Man in the Rockefeller Suit". It's good!


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Flowers for Algernon. I'm so old that I graduated before it was required reading so I thought I'd better check it out. It's not the kind of bood one would say they "like" but I can see why it would be required reading in high school.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The Man In The Rockefeller Suit was hard to put down. About a 17 year old German immigrant who lies his way to wealth and privilege. It's truly amazing how many highly intelligent people he duped.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm reading A Singular Woman, a biography of the president's mother.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin. Wow! what a good writer! Even though I've seen all the episodes on TV, the book is wonderful. In fact, I think having seen the TV characters is actually very helpful in reading the book.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

ELOCN said:


> I'm reading A Singular Woman, a biography of the president's mother.


I have this on my Kindle and have read a little before I was sidetracked by another book. I've been struck (after all of the talk about Pres. Obama's Kenyan roots) by how very middle American his mother's family is.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

"Year of Wonders: A Novel Of The Plague" by Geraldine Brooks

Beautifully written novel about a remote English village stricken by the plague that chooses to isolate itself to try to stop it from spreading. Based on a true story.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I just finished This Life is in Your Hands by Melissa Coleman, Eliot Coleman's daughter. Very insightful account of her young life growing up on their Maine farm; their struggles, surprises, lack of privacy, and breakdown of her parents marriage. Many references to Scott & Helen Nearing. I couldn't put this book down.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Recently completed reading all of Dennis LeHane. Easy reading but far from simple. Moral issues abound. Lots of gore/violence but well done. I recommend reading in order. Each book is unique but his Kenzie-Gennaro series should be read in order, just because.
The Kenzie-Gennaro novels:
A Drink Before the War (1994)
Darkness, Take My Hand (1996)
Sacred (1997)
Gone, Baby, Gone (1998)
Prayers for Rain (1999)
Moonlight Mile (2010)

Stand Alones:
Mystic River (2001)
Shutter Island (2003)
Coronado: Stories (2006) haven't read
The Given Day (2008) haven't read


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Free read on-line: http://www.mrsbeeton.com/

I think everyone should have their own copy of the Hitchhiker's Guide. So much wisdom - do you know where your towel is?


celephais72 said:


> I'm currently re-reading Mrs. Beeton's Book of Household Management and Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. I love the Guide series - it's so absolutely hilarious!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Justin Thyme, I just got "A Drink Before the War" from my local library; thanks for the recommendation.

The book I just finished and returned to the library is Karen Armstrong's "Through the Narrow Gate" about the author's seven years spent as a postulant, novice, and Roman Catholic nun.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

ajaxlucy said:


> Justin Thyme, I just got "A Drink Before the War" from my local library; thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> The book I just finished and returned to the library is Karen Armstrong's "Through the Narrow Gate" about the author's seven years spent as a postulant, novice, and Roman Catholic nun.


The first book of LeHane's that I read was _Mystic River. _ I was so impressed that I went ahead and collected the five-book Kenzie-Gennaro novels (of which _A Drink..._ is the first) and then just sat and read them through. 

I try to pick up all the books in a series before I start reading it and I usually do it in used paperbacks so I can easily carry them around.

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

jerzeygurl said:


> been reading dickens,
> 
> just finished a tale of two cities


I've been a reader my whole life & read many , many books of all kinds . A Tale Of Two Cities was a required read in my senior english class with a book report due every friday . That is the worst book I ever read . Wonder if I would have a different take on it now that the years have gone by .


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The Winter Sea. (great summer read)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/14..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=17JSQD61GTPMFX017RN0


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> "Year of Wonders: A Novel Of The Plague" by Geraldine Brooks
> 
> Beautifully written novel about a remote English village stricken by the plague that chooses to isolate itself to try to stop it from spreading. Based on a true story.



I read a book about the plague earlier this summer; "The Great Plague" by A. Lloyd Moote and Dorothy Moote.

 It is a true account of the plague that struck London in the 17th century, and how people adapted.


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

"The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest" by Stieg Larsson.


----------



## BuckCat (Jan 19, 2011)

Reading: "Everything That Rises Must Converge" by one of my favorite authors, Flannery O'Connor.

Recently Finished: "Water for Elephants" by Sara Gruen (Haven't seen the movie, but the book is GREAT!) and "The Things They Carried" by Tim O'Brien. One of my favorites has to be "The Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven" by Sherman Alexie-- and well, ALL Sherman Alexie writings.

After 5 years (just at the college level) as an English/Creative Writing student/graduate I have read MANY books/stories, but those are some that I will continue to revisit!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins, I'm not very far into the audio edition but it's excellent.


----------



## GlenArden (Feb 8, 2011)

Reading Patriots (fiction with some good facts thrown in) by James Wesley Rawles. It's OK. I've learned a few good things from it...mainly that I'll never make it if people attack our house and property.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> "Year of Wonders: A Novel Of The Plague" by Geraldine Brooks
> 
> Beautifully written novel about a remote English village stricken by the plague that chooses to isolate itself to try to stop it from spreading. Based on a true story.


It's been years since I read that and now I shall read it again! Thanks!


----------



## jdhopkins (Aug 4, 2011)

Just started American Gods by Neil Gaiman. A friend gave it 5 stars so I'll let you all know my review when I'm done.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The Godfather by Mario Puzo.
I love the movies, the book is awesome.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

The Outstretched Shadow
by Mercedes Lackey and James Mallory.
One of the best fantasy trilogies ever.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Haven't read that one although I like most of what Mercedes Lackey writes. Will look for it.

I did a library run today (14 books and none of them re-reads) ... almost through the current book by Felix Francis, Gamble ... this is supposedly the first one he's written alone, there were three (?) previous ones that he co-wrote with his father, Dick Francis. I had significant doubts ... a couple of the co-written ones I didn't care for much and one was actually a DNF for me but this one was a lot better.

The same kind of detail in the plot, which did, as all of Dick Francis's mysteries did, revolved around the horse/ racing world in some way. I don't think he has his father's touch with characterization, but that may come and it wasn't bad. It was a little too focused on the details of how the fraud worked, but then I would also expect that to some extent as he had apparantly done much of the research, along with his mother before her death, for the very detailed plot backgrounds.

I would say he has made a successful transition from researcher to author with this book and I'm very pleased. Dick Francis was one of my favorite authors for many years.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

jdhopkins said:


> Just started American Gods by Neil Gaiman. A friend gave it 5 stars so I'll let you all know my review when I'm done.


I enjoyed American Gods, well really anything by Neil Gaiman.

I'm reading Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins, it's the second book in the Hunger Games trilogy.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Just finished two by P. T. Deutermann: _The Cat Dancers_ & _Trainman_.
Both crime thrillers with well developed characters. I'd put them on a par with Michael Connelly and even Dennis LeHane. 
I have also read Lee Child's Jack Reacher books, which are uniformly terrific and just about everything from Nelson DeMille, both writers I endorse highly.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Just started the first book of The Hunger Games trilogy, maybe a third of the way into it. Very good so far, good characterization and interesting post-SHTF world.

Have the next two on request for hold at the library but I'm 6th on both those lists.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Currently reading _Monkey on a Stick_ by John Hubner & Lindsey Gruson. It is one of those 'expose' books about the Hari Krishna movement. It seems sympathetic to the religious aspects but highly critical of the leaders and people involved. There's a lot of "dramatization" for purposes of combining characters, protecting identities and simplifying what was a very confused and conflicted movement.
Not a bad read. Not a great book.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Dropped by the used bookstore in our village and picked up 'Contact' by Carl Sagan. I saw the movie but never read the book...so far, it's quite interesting and there is a lot of scientific detail about the universe...quasars, black holes, etc.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Justin Thyme said:


> Currently reading _Monkey on a Stick_ by John Hubner & Lindsey Gruson. It is one of those 'expose' books about the Hari Krishna movement. It seems sympathetic to the religious aspects but highly critical of the leaders and people involved. There's a lot of "dramatization" for purposes of combining characters, protecting identities and simplifying what was a very confused and conflicted movement.
> Not a bad read. Not a great book.


Follow-up. Finished this morning. It is advertised as a "crime drama" and so it is, at least in part. Overall, having completed it, I can't recommend it. Too, too sad. 

Who really wants to read about perversion anyway? Now I'll see about selling it on eBay.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

JUst finished Designated Fat Girl by Jennifer Joyner, was not totally what I expected, she weighed over 300# and ended up with gastric bypass. she talks about her food addiction, a lot of which I can relate to. 
also am going to start Small Farms are Real Farms by I believe John Ikerd? Hubby says its pretty good but he is negative towards CAFO/industrial ag big time, re Reading my pastured poultry books too.
Pam


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Halfway through "Cold Vengeance". It's the latest of the Preston/Childs books featuring Special Agent Pendergast. 
Love that crazy albino dude!


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

Two books going at the moment. "The Greater Journey", David McCullough's latest, yet another historical glimpse into the lives of important Americans who helped form the country. Also reading a book as part of a group discussion. "Lost Christianities" by Bart Ehrman. He explains many of the early writings Christians read during the first few centuries after Christ, long before there was an official New Testament.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Halfway through "Cold Vengeance". It's the latest of the Preston/Childs books featuring Special Agent Pendergast.
> Love that crazy albino dude!


chickenista & I are both big Pendergast fans!! I'm on the list at the library for the new book.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cindy in NY said:


> chickenista & I are both big Pendergast fans!! I'm on the list at the library for the new book.


Just finished it. It was good but the ending is a cliffhanger.
They also mention that a movie is going to be made of the Gideon Crewe books.
Boo! Why do the movies ignore Pendergast?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I just started George RR Martin's Game of Thrones Song of Ice and Fire, Book 1. I'm only a few chapters in but it's good so far.


----------



## homesteadingman (Mar 17, 2011)

Just got done with " The Hunger Games", " Catching Fire", and " Mockingbird", totally awesome and couldn't put it down. I got thewife to read them too, she's on the second one now.


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

"The Doomsday Book" by Connie Willis.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Just finished it. It was good but the ending is a cliffhanger.
> They also mention that a movie is going to be made of the Gideon Crewe books.
> Boo! Why do the movies ignore Pendergast?


I'm not surprised that they're making a Gideon Crewe movie instead of Pendergast. Gideon is much more action oriented while Pendergast is much more cerebral. I think it would hard to capture that on the screen.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Just started Dome by Stephen King. Hubby gave it to me for my birthday and I expect to finish it around Christmas!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I just finished reading A Stolen Life, by Jaycee Dugard. She's the person who was kidnapped in California when she was 11 years old and not found until she was 29 years old. I can't recommend it because it gave me nightmares.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Ravenlost said:


> Just started Dome by Stephen King. Hubby gave it to me for my birthday and I expect to finish it around Christmas!


Raven~ It moves WAY faster than the usual King books. I loved it, personally.

I've got my reading list cleared...the Terry Brooks, "Measure of Magic," should be in any day now (hurry, hurry!). Once it's done I'm going to sit down and actually concentrate on the 'Inkheart' series as it is a filler for me right now while waiting on the Brooks book!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

A re-read of "Magic Street" by Orson Scott Card. I'm not much of an Orson Scott Card fan but I read this a few years ago and while I didn't remember the details, did recall that I enjoyed it. The only other books by him that I have and re-read are Ender's Game and Ender's Shadow (hard science fiction) while this is urban fantasy and totally different.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

OOPS...title is actually Under the Dome.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just finished Anthony Bourdain's "Kitchen Confidential" and have started his book "Medium Raw".


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I just finished reading the second Tighwad Gazette book, and have been paging through a lot of canning recipe books and also 'Homemade Liqueurs' by Dona and Mel Meilach.


----------



## cathyharrell (Nov 9, 2003)

Sleeping with a sunflower by Louise Riotte


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

jessimeredith said:


> Raven~ It moves WAY faster than the usual King books. I loved it, personally.
> 
> I've got my reading list cleared...the Terry Brooks, "Measure of Magic," should be in any day now (hurry, hurry!). Once it's done I'm going to sit down and actually concentrate on the 'Inkheart' series as it is a filler for me right now while waiting on the Brooks book!


 I enjoyed Under the Dome as well. Let us know how you liked it when you finish!


----------



## pammy (Aug 15, 2011)

step on a crack...love it


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Speaking of Stephen King...has anyone read Duma Key?
I really liked it!


----------



## Snuffy Smith (Dec 9, 2002)

just read " Prisoner in Cell Block 25" a book that Glenn Beck has been recomending. It is a pretty good book, however, it is geared for High School age reader.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

The Journal of Joshua Loper by Walter Meyers. Really neat story of the Chisholm Trail in 1871 thru the eyes of a young black cowboy. Gives a realistic view of the "lives of the cowboys" from a hundred yrs. ago. It's a good young reader book, but well worth reading for an adult.


----------



## homesteadingman (Mar 17, 2011)

Just got done reading "On the Duty of Civil Disobedience" by H.D.Thoreau and am now reading "Patriots- a A novel of survival in the coming collapse" by James Wesley, Rawles who is a former Army Intel. officer and survival blog host. This is a terriffic book, the actual story is fiction, but a lot in it are " helps".


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

moongirl said:


> Just finished "The Revolution Will Not Be Microwaved" by Sandor Ellix Katz. Nice read. Also reading "Wild Fermentation " by him. Lots of info and recipes.
> Just started "Everything I Want to do is Illegal" by Joel Salatin. Next is "In Defense of Food" by Michael Pollan. Just got that one for my birthday.


 Mostly read instructional books about farming or surviving, but have to take a break now & then. Am now reading an old Mario Puzo (you know - "The Godfather") from 1978 called "Fools Die" - a lot of insight, but not sure if true insight, interesting though.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Speaking of Stephen King...has anyone read Duma Key?
> I really liked it!


If I run across it, maybe I'll try it - not sure I can read King any more - used to read all his books years ago. My weird 'statemate'.


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

Currently reading "The Wealth and Poverty of Nations: Why Some Are So Rich and Some So Poor" by David Landes. It's a VERY good read, but a very hard read. Not a vacation book. It is a history book, it's an opinion, and it requires you to think.


----------



## BlueOrchid (Aug 21, 2011)

I started reading _Growing a Farmer:How I Learned to Live Off The Land_ by Kurt Timmermeister. I got to read the first two paragraphs on google books or some such site, it was completely enjoyable, went to the library to get it and they don't have it  hope to find it at a different library.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

BlueOrchid said:


> went to the library to get it and they don't have it  hope to find it at a different library.


Ask your local library if they have an Inter-library loan option. If they do that, they can get a copy for you from another library. My local library does that all the time for me.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Always rereading books here... Kinsey's Agronomy, various mushroom books, weed management. For fun, Ive been reading and rereading Kristin Kimball's book - The Dirty Life.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm just starting the newest JD Robb book "New York to Dallas In Death"


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm just starting the newest JD Robb book "New York to Dallas In Death"


I'm waiting (NOT patiently!) for mine to arrive. My friend, who has a Kindle, has been rubbing it in that she got hers on the 13th, the same day it was released, and is already through reading it!


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

"The Mysterious Affair at Styles" by Agatha Christie. 

(I enjoy Agatha Christie; I can almost hear the English accents when I'm reading them!)


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

While I was gone by Sue Miller. It was an Oprah pick. Woman's past in the 60's catches up to her in the 90's.


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

"The Mill River Recluse" by Darcie Chan, a $0.99 Amazon Kindle special.


----------



## rextex (Sep 14, 2011)

Re-reading--The Civil War-a narrative--by Shelby Foote. Excellent series of three books if anyone is interested in the war of northern aggression.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

"The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie", a mystery by Alan Bradley. The sleuth is an unconventional 11-year old English girl with a passion for chemistry.


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

"Lightning" by Dean Koontz.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Full Black by Brad Thor. Very thought provoking about current events.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Just finished The Land Of The Painted Caves by Jean M. Auel.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Feast Day Of Fools by James Lee Burke. As always....beautifully written and absorbing.

Though I to admit, I prefer his Dave Robicheaux books, I think in part because they are set in Louisiana, and I love Louisiana.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just started "South of Broad" by Pat Conroy. It's especially appropriate because I'm leaving tomorrow to travel with my mother to Charleston. A friend loaned it to me so I'd have a good book for the road. Here's how it starts:

"It was my father who called the city the Mansion on the River.
He was talking about Charleston, South Carolina, and he was a native son, peacock proud of a town so pretty it makes your eyes ache with pleasure just to walk down its spellbinding, narrow streets. Charleston was my father's ministry, his hobbyhorse, his quiet obsession, and the great love of his life. His bloodstream lit up my own with a passion for the city that I've never lost nor ever will. I'm Charleston-born, and bred. The city's two rivers, the Ashley and the Cooper, have flooded and shaped all the days of my life on this storied peninsula...."

Such writing! The next paragraph is just as beautiful, and the one after that as well. It will take me a while to read the book, because I go back to reread each paragraph, savoring the language and images.

Why have I never read Pat Conroy before??


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Feast Day Of Fools by James Lee Burke. As always....beautifully written and absorbing.
> 
> Though I to admit, I prefer his Dave Robicheaux books, I think in part because they are set in Louisiana, and I love Louisiana.


I enjoy Burke's Robicheaux books more than Hackberry (or Billy Bob) Holland too, but his writing is so amazing that I'll read anything by him.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm currently reading "Nightwoods" by Charles Frazier and this might be as good as "Cold Mountain."


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I enjoy Burke's Robicheaux books more than Hackberry (or Billy Bob) Holland too, but his writing is so amazing that I'll read anything by him.


I really, really think they should do a movies of one of the Holland books with Tommy Lee Jones as Holland. He IS Holland. He does not make a good Robicheaux though...too old.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm currently reading "Nightwoods" by Charles Frazier and this might be as good as "Cold Mountain."


Let me know how it is. 
I'm starting the latest Kearsley book on Kindle. The Rose Garden. Caroline says it awesome.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

ajaxlucy said:


> I just started "South of Broad" by Pat Conroy. It's especially appropriate because I'm leaving tomorrow to travel with my mother to Charleston. A friend loaned it to me so I'd have a good book for the road. Here's how it starts:
> 
> "It was my father who called the city the Mansion on the River.
> He was talking about Charleston, South Carolina, and he was a native son, peacock proud of a town so pretty it makes your eyes ache with pleasure just to walk down its spellbinding, narrow streets. Charleston was my father's ministry, his hobbyhorse, his quiet obsession, and the great love of his life. His bloodstream lit up my own with a passion for the city that I've never lost nor ever will. I'm Charleston-born, and bred. The city's two rivers, the Ashley and the Cooper, have flooded and shaped all the days of my life on this storied peninsula...."
> ...


I enjoyed South Of Broad. Conroy is good but he does tend to get a little syrupy and a little too bogged down in his prose at times. His earlier stuff was best. He reminds me a bit of Anne Rivers Siddons. Her earlier books were SO good. Unfortunately, all of her books over the last several years just seem to be variations on the same tired theme.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Finished big brother by mark dice. It lists whats going on in the world complete with references that mirrors what happened in the book 1984. very scary.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm reading All the President's Men on my Kindle and re-reading In the Electric Mist with the Confederate Dead by James Lee Burke.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Just picked up South of Superior by Ellen Airgood, it takes place in the UP of Michigan, the author's sister lives in our town, someone was returning it to the library while I was in there today. also picked up The Leftovers by Tom Perrotta it should be interesting. 
Pam


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm reading "The Winter Sea" by Susanna Kearsley so far it's excellent.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm reading "The Winter Sea" by Susanna Kearsley so far it's excellent.


Her brand new book, "The Rose Garden" is excellent too!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just started Emile Zola's "The Belly of Paris".


----------



## cathyharrell (Nov 9, 2003)

The Murder Room by Michael Capuzzo


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Shock Wave by John Sandford. The latest in his Virgil Flowers series, very good (which I anticipated since Sandford is one of my 'must read' authors) and I think this is one of the better books of the series.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I just started "The Litigators" by John Grisham. I keep hoping for another "Time to Kill" or "The Last Juror" but I don't think this is it. :bored:


----------



## ozarks momma (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm getting ready to re-read God's Plan to Protect His People in the 
Coming Depression by David Wilkerson.

I read it last summer,but I think I need to read it again.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Just finished the newest Mercedes Lackey book in her "500 Kingdoms" fantasy series, Beauty and the Werewolf. I love the series and this is probably going to end up my second-favorite of the series so far. Great characters, interesting story line with elements of the fairy tales of both Beauty and the Beast and Little Red Riding Hood.

Great fun.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm reading "The Winter Sea" by Susanna Kearsley so far it's excellent.


I agree, it's very good. Now I've ordered the other one, The Rose Garden


----------



## uknowit (Nov 14, 2011)

I really liked Duma Key too. Getting ready to start his new one : 11.22.63 by Stephen King.


----------



## uknowit (Nov 14, 2011)

I loved all the J.D. Robb books, have you read any of Janet Evanovich? Her Stephanie Plum books are hilarious. Especially the audios. You just bust out laughing


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

"Watchers" by Dean Koontz.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

StatHaldol said:


> "Watchers" by Dean Koontz.


One of my two all-time Koontz favorites ... that and "Strangers". I've read a lot of others, though the last few years he's gotten into areas that don't interest me, so I've read very few of his recent books.


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

11/22/63 by Stephen King


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Just started "Wolf Hall" by Hilary Mantel, an historical novel about Thomas Cromwell. It's got Henry VIII, Anne Boleyn, Thomas More, good writing, and good storytelling, so I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Just finished 4 Blind Mice by James Patterson,A Christmas Carol & other short stories by Dickens.Starting The Gardens of Covington by Joan Medlicott.Have The Rosewood Casket on the way from a Paperbackswap member.


----------



## KarmaK (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm reading Rural Free by Rachel Peden. I guess she's local-ish to here. She lived on a farm near Bloomington, IN, and it's a collection of the columns she wrote for the paper. Really pretty prose about nature and farm life in the 1950s & 60s.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Little Stranger by Sarah Waters. It's a very well-written ghost story set in England right after WWII. Really, really good!


----------



## Keildra (Sep 1, 2011)

Just finished Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin and while I wait for my library to get Storm of Swords I'm reading Gardening When it Counts by Steve Soloman


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Little Stranger by Sarah Waters. It's a very well-written ghost story set in England right after WWII. Really, really good!


Sounds interesting and it's on my library Kindle list, so have it on hold now.

Have also seen some enthusiastic reviews about a couple of books by Laini Taylor and the library had one of those as well.

The Kindle is definitely doing very bad things to my to be read lists!


----------



## Matt B (May 15, 2008)

Just finished Joel Salatin's "Folks, This Ain't Normal" audio book. Highly recommend...

Audio book on this one is better than written. Joel Salatin narrates it himself.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Iliad and Odyssey. I read it before but now I am listening to an audio book and listening to it is so much better, especially with a good narrator that can bring the story to life. 

My before bedtime 'read' at this time is Assassins Apprentice by Robin Hobbs. Great trilogy!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

A friend loaned me her copy of "Death Comes to Pemberly", PD James's mystery follow-up to Jane Austen's "Pride and Prejudice". It takes up the story 6 years after Elizabeth and Darcy were married. Lydia arrives late at night, in the middle of a storm, screaming that Wickham has been shot!!!....and that's as far as I've gotten.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

The girl with the dragon tattoo


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

Dutchie said:


> The girl with the dragon tattoo


 I enjoyed all the books by Stieg Larsson in this series. If you're a fan, you might enjoy this article about him in Rolling Stone.

http://www.rollingstone.com/culture...estselling-and-most-enigmatic-author-20110105


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

The Fault in Our Stars By John Green.


----------



## Blackbear (Jan 21, 2012)

Currently reading True Crimes-Gangsters and field and stream. Just ordered the Homesteading Handbook


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

rickfrosty said:


> If I run across it, maybe I'll try it - not sure I can read King any more - used to read all his books years ago. My weird 'statemate'.


I tend to 'indulge' in reading for pleasure more in winter & have fallen back into reading a couple of King books after a hiatus of quite a few years.
Recently read "Under the Dome" - pretty good, not bad - and then 11/22/63 (I can remember that day !) - that is quite readable too (has a touch more sex than SK usually depicts ?).
To an older me the non-mainstream themes, such as alien children toying w/a town in ME, or time travel are tedious - BUT I do understand (if you are reading this Mr. King !) that these long wonderfull stories have to have a theme & be strung together by something !? 
Mr. King - I am one of your constant readers & I'll be looking out for you at next summer's Common Ground Fair !?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

_2061_ by Arthur C. Clarke. Just finished _2001_ and _2010_. And when I've finished the last one they're going into the donation box. Except for some old friends and some collectibles my fiction is all going over to electronic so we can open up more shelf space for non-fiction titles.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Tomorrow the latest book in the Nola O'Grady series by Katherine Kerr will be available so will start that with my morning coffee (it's on pre-order!).

Then in a couple more weeks ... two more of my favorite series are coming out with new books ... a new "In Death" book by J. D. Robb and the third book in the Jane Yellowrock series by Faith Hunter.

Really looking forward to my reading this month ... but my book budget is definitely going to take a hit!


----------



## loghome mom (Oct 10, 2005)

So many books and such little time! I'm getting some great ideas from this forum. Currently, I'm reading Walden by Henry David Thoreau. I kept seeing all these wonderful quotes from him and wanted to read it.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Recently purchased a Kindle and have been reading like crazy. Have finished the following pretty darn good books:

Did not realize how many that was till I just typed them. They are all about how folks survive after a natural or man made disaster. A couple have small typos (that I really hate) but the writing is decent and the stories plausable. Kathleen

Microbe--Bill Clem
Final Epidemic--Earl Merkel
The prepper Road Compendium-- Ron Foster
The Select--F Paul Wilson
Holding their own-- ET Ivester and D Allen
Shut Down-- WR Flynn
2020 A Novel--Frank McArthur
Without Warning--John Birmingham
The survivors-- Angela White
Redaction-- Linda Andrews
The Nuclear Castastrophe-- Barbara Griffin Billig
A Land of Ash-- David McAfee
The Jakarta Pandemic-- Steven Konkoly
77 Days in September--Ray Gorham
Immortality--Kevin Bohacz
The Tilian Virus--Tom Calen
What Came After--Sam Wionston
Nine Days To Extinction--JB Summers
What so Proundly We Hailed-- James Howard
Selection event--Wayne Wightman
After the Virus--Meghan Ciana Doidge
On the road- BK 2--Angela White
Safe Haven BK3--Angela White


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Principles and Practices of Horticulture George Acquaah


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

sisterpine said:


> Recently purchased a Kindle and have been reading like crazy. Have finished the following pretty darn good books:
> 
> Did not realize how many that was till I just typed them. They are all about how folks survive after a natural or man made disaster. A couple have small typos (that I really hate) but the writing is decent and the stories plausable. Kathleen


Isn't it just amazing what a Kindle will do to your reading lists? This is the first time in my entire life that I have had 10 to 15 unread books to choose from every single day when I get up in the morning! :help:

And there are a lot of EOTW books out there, some very good and some (unfortunately) really bad ... I haven't read all the ones you list, but just finished one titled H10N1 that wasn't bad ... I think a free download from Amazon still ...

The best I've read, still, is the first book in S. R. Stirling's post-apocalyptic series, Dies the Fire. I've re-read it a number of times and still enjoy it tremendously.

Edited to add: Downloaded a couple of books from your list ... Kindle numbers up 4 just today!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

"Jurassic Park" by Michael Crichton. 

If you've only seen the movie then take the time to read the book. The film really did not communicate what Crichton was trying to say.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

From the look of the growing stack of books, magazines and newspapers in my living room, I am reading nothing.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

"Celebrity In Death" by JD Robb, and next up is "A Perfect Blood" by Kim Harrison.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Just finished "Celebrity in Death" by J. D. Robb (great, classic Eve Dallas). Started on "Third Grave Dead Ahead" by Darynda Jones, a little different than the usual urban fantasy thing and I'm waiting on "Raven Calls" by C. E. Murphy ... hardback came out on the 21st but they've delayed the eBook until March lst. No fair!


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

Ben-Gurion's spy : the story of the political scandal that shaped modern Israel


----------



## 2doordad (Aug 28, 2010)

Off Mainsreet by Michael Perry.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Since "Celebrity In Death" was just OK (after 30+ books in the series it's getting kinda monotonous) I decided to start Molly Harper's "Nice Girls Don't Bite Their Neighbors" laugh out loud funny series! ound:


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

SFM in KY said:


> Tomorrow the latest book in the Nola O'Grady series by Katherine Kerr will be available so will start that with my morning coffee (it's on pre-order!).
> 
> Then in a couple more weeks ... two more of my favorite series are coming out with new books ... a new "In Death" book by J. D. Robb and the third book in the Jane Yellowrock series by Faith Hunter.
> 
> Really looking forward to my reading this month ... but my book budget is definitely going to take a hit!


I like the J.D. Robb series & found a hardback of Creation In Death at the Goodwill last week. I am slowly trying to get them all. I also like Sue Grafton's series & Carolyn Haines " Bones" series. Also too many others--I'm getting as bad as the hoarders!! Try to take a bag back to the Goodwill regularly but can't part with the series.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

TnMtngirl said:


> Just finished 4 Blind Mice by James Patterson,A Christmas Carol & other short stories by Dickens.Starting The Gardens of Covington by Joan Medlicott.Have The Rosewood Casket on the way from a Paperbackswap member.


Love James Patterson. Is The Rosewood Casket a Sharon McCrumb. I just finished She Walks These Hills by her.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> I just started "The Litigators" by John Grisham. I keep hoping for another "Time to Kill" or "The Last Juror" but I don't think this is it. :bored:


Just finished "The Last Juror" and hated to see it end.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm in the middle of "March" by Geraldine Brooks. It's historical fiction set during the Civil War, told from the point of view of Mr. March (father to the girls in Louisa May Alcott's "Little Women") who has gone off to war as a chaplain in the Union Army. I got it from the library after reading and enjoying Brooks's earlier novel, "Year of Wonders".


----------



## FlaGuitarGrl (Feb 19, 2012)

A.T. Hagan said:


> "Jurassic Park" by Michael Crichton.
> 
> If you've only seen the movie then take the time to read the book. The film really did not communicate what Crichton was trying to say.


Crichton's books are always better than the movies. I had read Jurassic Park before the movie was out, and was really disappointed with the movie.

More of my favorites: Congo, Sphere, and The Andromeda Strain.

All of this books are good.


----------



## bikehealer1 (Oct 8, 2009)

FlaGuitarGrl said:


> Crichton's books are always better than the movies. I had read Jurassic Park before the movie was out, and was really disappointed with the movie.
> 
> More of my favorites: Congo, Sphere, and The Andromeda Strain.
> 
> All of this books are good.


:rock:those are three of my favorites by him, also the 
Postman. 

I found and downloaded the first six of the Barsoomian Chronicles by Edgar Rice Burroughs on my Kindle. Seems there is a movie coming out made by Disney inspired by this series....


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Just finished Abraham Lincolon, Vampire Hunter. It was a fun read and I can't wait to see the movie


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm reading the biography of Bill Clinton that was published while he was still in office. It's called First in His Class and was written by David Maraniss. I'm enjoying it and I only have 100 pages to go. One very interesting point made by the author is that Clinton can absorb a whole lot of information in a very short period of time. When he was in Law School at Yale, he never went to class except when there was an exam. Then he would cram the night before the test, and always passed. The reason he didn't go to class was because he was working on other people's campaigns -- somebody named Duffie in Connecticut and also McGovern's presidential campaign. But even if it's not a test, he just has a peculiar ability to grasp complex ideas in a short period of time.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Kim Harrison's "A Perfect Blood" (the Rachel Morgan series) is excellent. This is book 10 and a few of the middle books were just OK but this one is vintage Rachel.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Currently re-reading "The Road" but for school this time. Have to write a critical review and I know all my favorite classics will be reviewed to death, so I've chosen another. lol


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Just re-read the two Stephany Simmons books in her "Liam and Figg" series ... Vampire Blues and Voodoo Dues. There aren't many of the current 'urban fantasy' books that don't get a bit dark and grim, but these are just plain fun. I'm not usually a major fan of vampires, for instance, but who can resist a chubby, geeky vampire that wears glasses and has a pocket protector ... and apologizes for showing his fangs when you cut your finger and he smells blood?


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Just finished reading Wool Omnibus by Hugh Howey. It's post apocalyptic and an outstanding story and writing! The entire story takes place in the equivalent of a retro-fitted missile silo after TEOTWAWKI. Maybe I should post this in the survival forum, but I think more than just sci-fi and doomers would really like it too. http://www.amazon.com/Wool-Omnibus-...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333169358&sr=1-1


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm half way through the newest Diana Gabaldan, "An Echo in the Bone" it's excellent.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm just about to start, "Fifty Shades of Grey" by EL James. :happy2:


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

Just finishing up Henry and the Great Society (by H.L. Roush, Sr)...definitely an eye-opener!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

About half way through The Book of God The Bible as a Novel by Walter Wagerin Jr.

big rockpile


----------



## GA peasant (Dec 10, 2010)

I've just started Daybreak Zero by John Barnes, which is a sequel to Directive 51. Definitely post cataclysmic rebuilding society material. I think 'most everyone will enjoy (the first book) it and it will give plenty of stuff to ponder over.Better than average fare.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I was curious about the hype surrounding "Fifty Shades of Grey" so I downloaded it onto my Kindle. 
My goodness (fanning myself)..."mommy porn" indeed.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

The Craig Johnson short story "The Divorce Horse" ... a short story that comes between last year's mystery and the 2012 book that will be out next month was just published. It was on pre-order, just downloaded so that's what I'm going to be reading tonight.

Short visit home ... even has the American Indian Days and Pow Wow included in this one.


----------



## HighwayNorth (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm on book 3 of The Hunger Games trilogy. Quick, easy reads. I know they're popular with girls/women, but my husband read all three in two weeks because he was hooked.


----------



## loghome mom (Oct 10, 2005)

Echo and the Bone is excellent! You will be like me and be anxiously awaiting her next one when you get to the end. I was yelling "no, it can't end like this!"


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm reading "Bystander" by our _The Martian Chick_
I'm only about Chapter 5 but the people and place she is building is really good.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just started "Fragile Things", a collection of short stories by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## tojo66 (Apr 9, 2011)

This is my first time to post in the reading forum. I'm an avid reader and I enjoy all the other posts! I just finished reading "1929- Jonathan's Cross" by M.L. Gardner and "Journey to the Well" by Diana Wallis Taylor. I really liked both of them.


----------



## Darstcreek (Apr 28, 2012)

Brad Thor , david balducci , lee child


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I'm reading The Red Pyramid by Rick Riordan. This is the author of the Percy Jackson series.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey I read a book called the "Half Stiched Amish Quilting Club" by Wanda E. Brunstetter. It is a good message book.


----------



## Tegerian (Mar 27, 2009)

Currently reading "Atlantis God" by David Gibbins. Entertaining book and series, lots of action and factual archaeology to keep you interested.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Currently reading "Blood Song" by Anthony Ryan.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Finished the latest, Home from the Sea, in the "Elemental Masters" series by Mercedes Lackey yesterday. Very entertaining book, that brought back two of my favorite characters from an earlier book in the series.


----------



## Tegerian (Mar 27, 2009)

I am currently reading, "Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter." Original book not adapted from or for the movie, I've had it on my Nook Color for a while, I had just never got around to reading it.

Teg


----------



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

I just finished The Cruelest Miles."

Amazon's summary: "In 1925, a deadly diphtheria epidemic swept through icebound Nome, Alaska. The life-saving serum was a thousand miles away, and a blizzard was brewing. Airplanes could not fly in such conditions: only the dogs could do it. Racing against death, twenty dog teams relayed the serum across the Alaskan wilderness as newspapers nationwide headlined the drama, enthralling an entire generation. The heroic dash to Nome inspired the annual Iditarod Dog Sled Race in Alaska and immortalized Balto, the lead dog whose arrival in Nome over a snow-blown trail was an American legend in the making. His bronze statue still stands in New York City's Central Park, in dedication to the "Endurance, Fidelity and Intelligence" of the dogs that saved Nome. This is their story, the greatest dog story never fully told, until now. 2 maps, 48 illustrations."

I found this book very fasinating, not only because of the dogs, but the people who live, work and travel in incredible conditions. I find it amazing that human beings somehow decided to live in such a dismal, life-threatening environment.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I finished "Game of Thrones", and am now in the middle of Book 2, "A Clash of Kings". I'm reading it because we're going to do a cross-country drive and my son wants to listen to the Book 3 audiobook, but I'm not a huge fan so far.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I have now just finished MANASSAS the first in a ten novel series. It floows a fictisiuos family thru battles of the civil war. I hope I can find the other books as this one was picked up at a small library book sale.


----------



## Darstcreek (Apr 28, 2012)

I just finished Full Black by brad thor Great read ... as are all his books so far !


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

I am reading the "Chet and Bernie" detective series by Spencer Quinn, told from the viewpoint of Chet the Dog, plain and simple. 

These books make me literally LOL. I suggest you read them from the first (Dog On It) in order of publication. The first 3 are readily available cheap at book resellers online.

If you have ever owned a dog or dogs, you're likely to like these. Highly recommend!

Chet The Dog


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Currently reading, 'The Devil's Acolyte,' by Michael Jecks. He has written a series of medieval murder mysteries featuring Sir Baldwin. These are entertaining books that make that period in history come alive.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

I've just started "Correcting Jesus" by Brian Griffith. It is a very difficult, for me, book to read, have to stop every few pages and decide if I can read any more. Interesting but difficult.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

True Sisters by Sandra Dallas...I usually really like her books. I thought this was so so...it was about the Mormon hand cart expedition. My sis got a signed copy from her and loaned it to me.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Paul Revere by Hanncock-Fisher

Great read


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Caesars Women by Colleen McCullough. ~Georgia.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I read Gideon's Gift by Karen Kingsbury yesterday. Very good read.


----------



## Tegerian (Mar 27, 2009)

Red Templar by Paul Christopher part of an on-going series. He is a pretty decent writer, entertaining and creative even if not always 100% on his research.


----------



## lsarah (Jun 4, 2011)

First time posting here! I am currently reading Better Off: Flipping the Switch on Technology by Eric Brende.


----------



## NVSmith (Aug 12, 2010)

-I read a lot of military fiction & military science fiction. Many times I've found the good authors to be closer to reality than non-fiction apologists and pseudo-historians. I particularly like the studies in leadership, both military and political, and the interaction between "alien" societies. Please remember that alien essentially means "not from here" as opposed to bug eyed monsters with tentacles.
-I also read new agronomy/agriculture books and articles but still like to go back and re-read the standards of what we now call the "simpler times." Two of my best discoveries were packing lists for: 1) those going to 17th Century New England and 2) those embarking on wagon trains to the American West circa 1870.
-However, the book I just finished reading, and then re-reading, fits none of those categories. It is a semi-apocalyptic, present day, novel about the effects of electro magnetic pulse (EMP) detonations over the US and one town's struggle to survive. The title is "One Second After" by William R. Forstchen. It isn't new; the copyright date is 2009, but it is still valid and engrossing. I found what I consider to be some flaws in the narrative, but they are minor in relation to the overall story. It is NOT a cheerful book but is well researched and contains information on obtaining further information about EMP.


----------



## NVSmith (Aug 12, 2010)

RE: #742, is this "Paul Revere's Ride" by David Hackett Fischer?
May I suggest "The Revolutionary Paul Revere" by Joel J. Miller? It goes into COL Revere's activities later in the war, including his disappointment at his inability to obtain a field command and his participation in the ill-fated Penobscot Expedition of 1779.


----------



## KaiserW (Jul 25, 2012)

in preparation for our big move to our dream home/homestead i just finished two great books:

mini farming: self sufficiency on 1/4 acre by brett markham

it's a fantastic book on intensive raised bed farming.

and back to basics "a complete guide to traditional skills"

has everything from buying the right land, building a house to livestock, gardening/farming and rustic entertainment and everything in between.
both were very quick reads that i find myself going back to again and again.
lots of good information in both.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Just finished Texas Israeli war of 1999.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Just finished "Room" by Emma Donoghue. Amazing.


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

"The Self-Reliant Homestead" by Charles A. Sanders. Good little book.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

The "Bruno" mystery series by Martin Walker, set in SW France.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Creole Belle by James Lee Burke. Meh.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Creole Belle by James Lee Burke. Meh.


I just glanced at the first few pages and I'm worried that JLB has lost his edge.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I just glanced at the first few pages and I'm worried that JLB has lost his edge.


His older work is just so awesome that the new "old guy ranting against ALL evil in the world" is just disappointing. I want to be entertained, not lectured. :grump:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> His older work is just so awesome that the new "old guy ranting against ALL evil in the world" is just disappointing. I want to be entertained, not lectured. :grump:


I hate when this happens with authors. Anne Rivers Siddons used to be such a terrific writer and now her books are all basically the same. Such a shame.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Victory in Spiritual Warfare by Dr. Tony Evans

In a word: Amazing....


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm going to try to finish "Fifty Shades of Grey" from what everyone has told me I didn't read far enough into the story. Mommy porn. :grin:


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Currently reading.....Knights of the Black & White by Jack Whyte (a historical novel about the Knights Templar); Born to Bark, by Stanley Coren, a great book for anyone who loves terriers ;, Talking Sheepdogs by Derek Scrimgeour; Top Trainers Talk about Starting a Sheepdog; and lastly.. Herding Dogs, Progressive Training by Vergil S. Holland
If you see a pattern....welcome to my new world of a 14 week old Border collie


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm going to try to finish "Fifty Shades of Grey" from what everyone has told me I didn't read far enough into the story. Mommy porn. :grin:


Grammy porn!


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

"The Dirty Life" A Memoir of Farming, Food and Love by Kristin Kimball.



"This book is the story of the two love affairs that interrupted the trajectory of my life: one with farmingâthat dirty, concupiscent artâand the other with a complicated and exasperating farmer."

Single, thirtysomething, working as a writer in New York City, Kristin Kimball was living life as an adventure. But she was beginning to feel a sense of longing for a family and for home. When she interviewed a dynamic young farmer, her world changed. Kristin knew nothing about growing vegetables, let alone raising pigs and cattle and driving horses. But on an impulse, smitten, if not yet in love, she shed her city self and moved to five hundred acres near Lake Champlain to start a new farm with him. The Dirty Life is the captivating chronicle of their first year on Essex Farm, from the cold North Country winter through the following harvest seasonâcomplete with their wedding in the loft of the barn.


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

I just finished reading "The Last Christmas Ride" by Edie Hand
and "New Mercies" by Sandra Dallas.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Grammy porn!


It's more like bad porn...after the first few "episodes" it gets really borrrrriiinnngggg. I guess I'm not the submissive or subservient type.....I would have strangled the leading man the first time he laid a hand on me:umno:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Finished Willow's Journey by Jennifer Donohoe. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Just recently finished The Hunger Games Trilogy and The Good Food Revolution by Will Allen. I just started The Seed Underground: A Growing Revolution to Save Food by Janisse Ray.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I want to read the Hunger Games so bad.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

lathermaker said:


> It's more like bad porn...after the first few "episodes" it gets really borrrrriiinnngggg. I guess I'm not the submissive or subservient type.....I would have strangled the leading man the first time he laid a hand on me:umno:


I read for entertainment, my taste is eclectic and runs the gamut from erotica, thriller, mystery, fantasy, and right now I'm in a "southern *******" phase. Reading is an escape from the routine of my life so I certainly wouldn't want to read something that parallels it. One doesn't have to be a detective to enjoy a thriller or mystery, right?

ETA: I'm currently reading "Backseat Saints" by Joshilyn Jackson, it's a delightful "southern *******" story.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

lathermaker said:


> It's more like bad porn...after the first few "episodes" it gets really borrrrriiinnngggg. I guess I'm not the submissive or subservient type.....I would have strangled the leading man the first time he laid a hand on me:umno:


I thought the books were entertaining and enjoyed them for what they were. I've not read as much porn as you must have, so I had nothing to judge them against. The sex got a bit old so I'd skip through it but the underlying story was engaging enough despite some clumsy writing.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> I want to read the Hunger Games so bad.


I can loan the ebooks if you're interested.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I want to order Cornjerkers. Its a book about life in Hoopeston, il in 1967. Growing up in that era, and their winning basketball team. 

I did reread The Moonflower Vine by Jetta Carleton. This is an annual read for me. I let my daughter, age 39, read it and she loved it too. This summer she also read Peyton Place and A Summer Place. She loved those too. She is tired of a lot of the contemporary books. She'd had Peyton Place laying around for years, but had never read it. She said she couldn't put it down.

Jane Smiley, recently listed Moonflower Vine as one of the 10 best but most unappreciated books. If you have never read it, do so. It is wonderful. I have been rereading it since 1967. It was a Readers Digest Condensed Book in the 50's. It's a laugh and cry story, wholesome, and beautiful.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

IndyGardenGal said:


> I can loan the ebooks if you're interested.


I may take you up on that in a couple of weeks. I have a lot of writing to do right now. But I try to give myself reading breaks and during that time I devour books.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> I may take you up on that in a couple of weeks. I have a lot of writing to do right now. But I try to give myself reading breaks and during that time I devour books.


Just send me a message when you're ready. They are easy reads.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I will, thank you!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Reading "Seeds of Deception", Jeffrey Scott......WOWZERS!!!!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I thought the books were entertaining and enjoyed them for what they were. I've not read as much porn as you must have, so I had nothing to judge them against. The sex got a bit old so I'd skip through it but the underlying story was engaging enough despite some clumsy writing.


ound:ound: You make is sound like that's all I read is porn! LOLOLOLOL Any of the "romance novels" could be classified as lite porn. What got me was the ego on this neanderthal jerk....reminded me too much of my ex husband...

I bought the second book at the same time....I think that one actually has more of a plot...we'll see, I just started it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm reading "The Cold Dish" by Craig Johnson, I downloaded the novel because I enjoy the TV series "Longmire" that is based on the book, but the two are only vaguely similar. I'm enjoying the book, and will probably read more in the series.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm reading "The Cold Dish" by Craig Johnson, I downloaded the novel because I enjoy the TV series "Longmire" that is based on the book, but the two are only vaguely similar. I'm enjoying the book, and will probably read more in the series.


I guess I'll have to get this one too. I always love the books you're reading. Except the Dark Tower ones. I couldn't get into those.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I guess I'll have to get this one too. I always love the books you're reading. Except the Dark Tower ones. I couldn't get into those.


I finished "The Cold Dish" and it was very good, with a few laugh out loud parts, and started "Dragonflight" by Anne McCaffrey. I had read the entire series years ago (in print) and loved it, I'm iffy about the narrator on the audio version but he may improve.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

"The Survival Mom" by Lisa Bedford. So far, great practical info on emergency preparedness, electrical outages, what to stock up on for YOUR family, how to store, etc. Very informative, and not your typical doom and gloom survivalist stuff. I'm really enjoying it, and has made me think of things I wouldn't have thought to keep on hand, even for temporary emergencies. Somehow it reminded me of the an old tv series where they name their daughter Mabel, which stood for Mother's Always Bring Extra Love, or something like that! Lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

So Stressed by Stephanie McClellan MD and Beth Hamilton MD
2010
"The Ultimate stress relief plan for women".
Heal the destructive effects of stress on your body
Identify your unique stress response patterns
'Prevent your stress detox program' with Nutrition,Exercise and Relaxation.
Build your stress resilience, Regain your Peace of Mind.

Wow. Just wow. 
An AMAZING book. 
I have learned more about 'stress' and what it does to the human body (especially chronic stress) and how to slow it down / stop it.
Amazing, amazing.

I picked it up at the library.
I have gone through many books that were bunk to get to this one!!!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Just started Robert Fangmeier's "Murder in Irvington," a fictionalized account of real historical events. 

It's set in Indianapolis in the 1920's when the Ku Klux Klan became so powerful that its slate swept the state elections, winning every single seat save one (county prosecutor in Indianapolis). The book describes the crime committed by the Grand Dragon, D.C. Stephenson, and the prosecution that led to the disintegration of the Klan's power in the state. 

The writing could be better, but it's especially interesting because the story is local and true. DC Stephenson's house still stands in the Irvington neighborhood where he and his victim both lived. It was in the news last week when it suffered mild fire damage.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

Just finished "Safe Haven" by Nicholas Sparks..

Excellent...

Complete tear jerker..


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm in the middle of JD Robb's "Delusion in Death" if my youngest daughter wasn't a huge fan of this series I doubt I'd continue to read it- at least the last 4 books are just slightly changed versions of her earlier work. Meh.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Runestone said:


> Currently reading.....Knights of the Black & White by Jack Whyte (a historical novel about the Knights Templar); Born to Bark, by Stanley Coren, a great book for anyone who loves terriers ;, Talking Sheepdogs by Derek Scrimgeour; Top Trainers Talk about Starting a Sheepdog; and lastly.. Herding Dogs, Progressive Training by Vergil S. Holland
> If you see a pattern....welcome to my new world of a 14 week old Border collie


Holland focuses on the border collie, however the brief notes on behavior traits in training various breeds are revealing. :thumb:


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm awaiting a copy of the Viking author-revised edition of James Joyce's "Finnegans Wake". I hear it is not an easy read, but I've wanted to check it out for some time, and it was a great deal from an independent book store at abebooks. At places like Amazon, even a used copy of this goes for 50+ dollars.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm in the middle of JD Robb's "Delusion in Death" if my youngest daughter wasn't a huge fan of this series I doubt I'd continue to read it- at least the last 4 books are just slightly changed versions of her earlier work. Meh.


I've read it as well and certainly wasn't as enthusiastic about this one as most of the others. I agree with you that things have changed. New York to Dallas was where I noticed it the most, very little interaction with any of her friends and colleagues, but with that book, put it down to the fact the storyline was in Dallas.

Didn't think the next one was a lot better ... again, little of the interaction with her friends ... and this one was really no better. This series was on my limited 'must buy as soon as the new one is published' list but at the prices ... hardback and Kindle downloads are in the mid-teen $$s which is high for a Kindle ebook ... I think this series is going to get dropped to my 'read from the library before buying' list.

Disappointing as I don't have a lot of series I like (liked?) this well.


----------



## ahicks07 (Sep 30, 2012)

I just finished reading The Cross in the Closet. Great book. Pretty controversial, but a must read for anyone.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Animal, Vegetable, Miracle - Barbara Kingsolver (reading again). Sometimes I just need to be reminded and reinspired


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

My first week home, retired. Got two books in the mail:

"Surviving Off Off-Grid" by Michael Bunker

"Born Again Dirt" by Noah Sanders.

Just started them....but based on the introductions, I believe they will be worthwhile reading!

Warning: Atheists may be put off by the overt Christianity in these books.


Tim


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I finished "The Road of Lost Innocence" by Somaly Mam, who was sold into a Cambodian brothel as a young girl and now works to rescue children and young women from sex traffickers in Cambodia, Vietnam and Thailand as well as to raise awareness of this modern form of slavery. Simple writing, quick read, but very powerful story.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Found a new to me series--Virginia Lanier"s series about a bloodhound breeder, trainer, & rescue tracker named Jo Beth Sidden. I have read _The House on Bloodhound Lane_, & _Death in Bloodhound Red_. I like them so much I'm going to get the rest online when I can afford to.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

wanda1950 said:


> Found a new to me series--Virginia Lanier"s series about a bloodhound breeder, trainer, & rescue tracker named Jo Beth Sidden. I have read _The House on Bloodhound Lane_, & _Death in Bloodhound Red_. I like them so much I'm going to get the rest online when I can afford to.


That was a very good series, liked it a lot.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Just finished A Log Cabin Christmas Collection. I think there are 8 strories in it...great fun.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Just finished Fox Tracks, the new book in the Virginia Hunt Club series by Rita Mae Brown. Love this mystery series, the author always gets the horse information right and the main character is a senior citizen, still riding!


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

A Girl of the Limberlost,Gene Stratton Porter.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Life of Pi


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

"The Feast Nearby" by Robin Mather. It's one of those books easily judged by it's cover which, besides a charming photo, states: How I lost my job, buried a marriage, and found my way by keeping chickens, foraging, preserving, bartering, and eating locally (all on forty dollars a week). 

Next in line is "Reclaiming our Food" by Tanya Deckla Cobb.


----------



## ginny63 (Nov 21, 2005)

I love all the Gene Stratton Porter books, when I get one I keep it. Wish I had them all.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I recently started "The Black Box" by Michael Connelly on audio. I adore Harry Bosch anyway but this one is excellent so far.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I recently started "The Black Box" by Michael Connelly on audio. I adore Harry Bosch anyway but this one is excellent so far.


I can't wait to start it! I'm on the second Laini Taylor book right now. Your recommendations are always excellent.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I can't wait to start it! I'm on the second Laini Taylor book right now. Your recommendations are always excellent.


I'm going to start "Days of Blood and Starlight" next. "Daughter of Smoke and Bone" sucked your right in, didn't it? :happy2:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm going to start "Days of Blood and Starlight" next. "Daughter of Smoke and Bone" sucked your right in, didn't it? :happy2:


It did. Caroline read it and loved it too!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

by Richard Wrangham - just fascinatin' and puts logic to raw-foodists. Give a copy to your Mama!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I have Thomas Jefferson: The Art of Power, on hold at the library. Keeping them at the library makes my reading stack smaller. The book was just released and I am 2nd in line.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

moongirl said:


> Just finished "The Revolution Will Not Be Microwaved" by Sandor Ellix Katz. Nice read. Also reading "Wild Fermentation " by him. Lots of info and recipes.
> Just started "Everything I Want to do is Illegal" by Joel Salatin. Next is "In Defense of Food" by Michael Pollan. Just got that one for my birthday.


Would like to read Joel Salatin, but must confess I still have a couple of the books of Gene Logsdon I haven't read yet - guess I'll wait till it's time to 'frost-seed' old native grass fields and hold the book/books in one hand - - no just joking at my expense, but I am burnt like toast from trying to cram in so much learning and pondering the future w/the aid of alarmist net, that I have been reverting to my old habit (really old), of poking wood in the stove and reading for pleasure (& escape).
(of course there is my evening janitor job).
Right now wading through "Rob Roy" by Sir Walter Scott.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

TnMtngirl said:


> A Girl of the Limberlost,Gene Stratton Porter.


Wonderfull sweet old memory of reading these books as a child - wasn't one called "Freckles" ? (maybe not - memory getting worse w/cramming in so much of last few years study) ?!


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Creole Belle by James Lee Burke. Meh.


 Burke is a great read.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> I read for entertainment, my taste is eclectic ?
> 
> ETA: I'm currently reading "Backseat Saints" by Joshilyn Jackson, it's a delightful "southern *******" story.


Hmmm, what would be some 'Northern *******" authors or titles ??

Oh, oh, just realised that here I am making several postings right out of the blue after not dropping in for months & months - will get off now .


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

nancy237 said:


> Just finished "Safe Haven" by Nicholas Sparks..
> 
> Excellent...
> 
> Complete tear jerker..


I'll admit to reading 'Sparks', and don't hate on me for saying this, but (he ?) seems to be a woman's writer, no ?? ( obviously, right ??)


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Juggling book reads here. The Autobiography of Thomas Jefferson, Prague Winter (Madeline Albright)...allegedly Eduard Benes is a long distance relation... and the Unexpected Dragon (Mary Brown, I think.)


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

rickfrosty said:


> Wonderfull sweet old memory of reading these books as a child - wasn't one called "Freckles" ? (maybe not - memory getting worse w/cramming in so much of last few years study) ?!


Yes, Freckles and A Girl From the Limberlost. He also wrote a dozen or so others and I remember than my mother had one or two of those as well as the first two, but don't remember the titles although I'm sure I read them.



Chixarecute said:


> ... the Unexpected Dragon (Mary Brown, I think.)


I remember reading her book The Unlikely Ones many years ago, which was very good.


----------



## GenuineJenn (Jan 11, 2013)

I am reading Warm Bodies. So far it is really funny and cute. R is a Zombie who saved Julie who is human. R is changing and acting less like a zombie. I am hooked.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Now I am reading Harlow Giles Unger's biography of James Madison, "The Last Founding Father." It has some good insights on the federalist/antifederalist schism and lends interesting behind-the-scenes perspective on the politics (American and European) leading up to the Louisiana Purchase.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Dynasties of the Seas and Thomas Jefferson:The Art of Power

I have to keep clipping along because they are new from the Library and if someone wants them after me I cannot renew them.

I have to practice violin and piano while reading very fast.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I just started reading "Being George Washinton" by Glenn Beck, I am only a few chapters in but so far it is a good book


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I am going to re read [ What Religion is God]. The first time I read it, I literally cried. 
It was everything I have believed for a very long time. It answered a lot of questions I've had. It moved me in a way nothing ever has..Love this book....


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Adrift.

Steven Callahan


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I have 4 books going right now.
For book club discussion, An Unwilling Guest by Grace Livingston Hill
Ask and it Shall Be Given Benjamin Reynolds
Practicing Basic Spiritual Disciplines Dr. Charles Stanley (For a Bible study )
And Keeping Hearth and Home in Old Texas Carol Padgett


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I just read The Caliph's House, by Tahir Shah. It's a lot like A Year in Provence and Under the Tuscan Sun. A guy who grew up in England (and who's family had ties to Morocco) decides to buy a house in Casablanca and move his young family there.

I'm currently reading Murder at the Vicarage by Agatha Christie.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Civilwarland in Bad Decline, a short story collection by George Saunders. Strange, dark, fantastic writer! I finished a six page story called "Isabelle" and felt stunned for hours.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just finished "Afterwards" by Rosamund Lupton, a mystery about a mother trying to discover the truth after a fire severely injures many members of her family. I enjoyed it - stopped on my way home from work so that I could finish it in peace and quiet.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I just finished Hopeless by Colleen Hoover. Just starting facebook House by Judy P. Fusco. The author was the founders' landlady when they were first starting FB. She presents a different side to them then that movie about them.


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

Petrus Romanus by Tom Horn and Chris Putnam

Starting re-reading all the Robert Heinlein sci fi from the 60s
Several gardening books


----------



## rlansdon (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm in the middle of Born-Again Dirt. A great book concerning a biblical perspective of agrarian life.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

People Of The River by Michael and Kathleen Gear. It's part of the First North Americans series. I have been reading since book one and this is book 4.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

This Nobel Prize winning writer will give you insight about intuitive thinking and calculating thinking - it's not what you think! The most valuable book I've ever read.


----------



## nu2solar (Apr 20, 2008)

I just started a new book that some of you might enjoy I like it so fark:









"A dangerous, homeless drifter who grew up picking cotton in virtual slavery. An upscale art dealer accustomed to the world of Armani and Chanel. A gutsy woman with a stubborn dream. A story so incredible no novelist would dare dream it.

It begins outside a burning plantation hut in Louisiana . . . and an East Texas honky-tonk . . . and, without a doubt, in the heart of God. It unfolds in a Hollywood hacienda . . . an upscale New York gallery . . . a downtown dumpster . . . a Texas ranch.

Gritty with pain and betrayal and brutality, this true story also shines with an unexpected, life-changing love."


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

nu2solar said:


> I just started a new book that some of you might enjoy I like it so fark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's eerily similar to my life's story! Well, mostly the dumpster part.

I am reading "The Places In Between," about a former diplomat's walk through Afghanistan just after the fall of the Taliban. A gutsy Scotsman with a stubborn dream.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Started Saturday (and am nearing it's conclusion) River of Doubt by Candice Millard. True story of Teddy Roosevelt (and his son, Kermit) as they descend a previously unexplored tributary of the Amazon back in 1914. Not only is the book insightful as to the personalities of it's characters, but a wonderful explanation as to the intricate relationships between plant and animal and geography and topography and meteorology, adaptations of plants animals, and the indigenous people who inhabit the rain forest. I could not put this book down. Easy read, too, btw.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Just finished "One Second After" by William R. Forstchen. What an amazing book! Read it start to finish in less than 24 hours, plus canning two loads of beans, but not much else. Tossed and turned most of the night last night. Will start "Undaunted Courage" within the next day or two. I need a much less stressful book this time around.


----------



## MattNgooseneck (Dec 16, 2012)

I am one of those weirdos who reads two or three books at a time. So I am reading The Mystery of Banking by the wonderful Murray Rothbard and Lost crops of the Incas. The library just called, I have a book on self learning critical thinking waiting on me. 
I am ridiculous! Lol


----------



## Buckhuntr (Oct 4, 2012)

pheasantplucker said:


> Started Saturday (and am nearing it's conclusion) River of Doubt by Candice Millard. True story of Teddy Roosevelt (and his son, Kermit) as they descend a previously unexplored tributary of the Amazon back in 1914. Not only is the book insightful as to the personalities of it's characters, but a wonderful explanation as to the intricate relationships between plant and animal and geography and topography and meteorology, adaptations of plants animals, and the indigenous people who inhabit the rain forest. I could not put this book down. Easy read, too, btw.


 I read that book last year. I thought it was good also.


----------



## Buckhuntr (Oct 4, 2012)

I usually have two or three books in various stages of being read, plus several magazines.
Most recent one to start is _2312 _by Kim Stanley Robinson. I usually like his novels, but this one is a little slow in catching my interest. Once it does, I won't be able to put it down until I finish.


----------



## bikehealer1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Memories of Light by Robert Jordan/Brandon Sanderson


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just picked up Jennifer Worth's "Call the Midwife" from the library. I've really enjoyed watching the show on PBS, which depicts the lives of a group of midwives in London in the 1950's. It's the show my husband and I watch together in the evening.

The author wrote it after an article in the Royal College of Midwives Journal called for "a midwife somewhere to do for midwifery what James Herriot did for vets". I've enjoyed Herriot's books and I'm looking forward to Worth's as well.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Wishing I had more time to read....

Was a book I read years ago I want to find again called, "So Send I You" (forgot owner); and the other book I want to re-read is "When Angels Fall From Heaven" written by David Starr as it goes into depth all the Biblical prophecies; and those are of real interest to me in this day and age.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Just picked up "America the Beautiful" by Ben Carson.

Recently finished "Born Again Dirt".


Tim


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I go through spurts, with homeschooling reading doesn't happen as often as I'd likr. Right now I am reading the Natural Canning Resource Book by Lisa Rayner.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Currently reading Dan Brown's new book, _Inferno._


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Currently reading "Cooked" by Michael Pollan

It's about the transformation of food with the perspective of the 4 elements (fire, air, water, earth) that has had effects in making humans experience with food making us what we are. 

So far it's an engaging read with fascinating background and experience by the author.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Really enjoyed this book:

the Earth is Enough by Harry Middleton

Set in MO Ozarks the in the '60's. After a traumatic incident ( won't spoil the story for you) a boy is sent from Japan where his parents were stationed, to live with his uncle and grandfather on a trout river in the backwoods. Neat,old-timey characters. Even if you're not into fishing it's a wonderful read.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just finished Neil Gaiman's new book "The Ocean at the End of the Lane." 
Loved it! My niece borrowed it, started reading it at breakfast and wouldn't come out for a walk until she'd finished it about five hours later.


----------



## mtfarmchick (Feb 18, 2003)

Bootstrapper by Mardi Jo Link. It's about a woman overcoming struggles after her divorce. She does it by being incredibly frugal. Very good read!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

The Myatheira Chronicles: The Vor'shai: From the Ashes by Melissa Collins. It's about a girl who grows up to be a renowned military fighter, spy and diplomat. It took me a while to get into it, and the language is somewhat overcomplicated (imho), but once I got about a quarter of the way through it the storyline really hooked me.


----------



## aviaX2 (Jun 19, 2013)

I just started "Cowgirls, Women of the American West" by Teresa Jordan.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I read through the series of Mars books. "Red Mars", "Green Mars", and "Blue Mars" 
Very good to read and good 'human interest' storytelling to boot.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Christopher Isherwood's "The Berlin Stories", on which the play & movie Cabaret was based.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The Genius in My Basement by Alexander Masters. I'm really liking it.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

> I just finished Neil Gaiman's new book "The Ocean at the End of the Lane."


That man is an amazing writer.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I think a lot of people here would be as enthralled by this book as I am --
Prodigal Summer by Barbara Kingsolver http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/14249.Prodigal_Summer

It takes place in Appalachia, & weaves together three different story-lines, not sure HOW, exactly yet, as I am just over halfway through it. I had to drop in here & see if anyone here has read it (please no spoilers :hohum:!! ) & recommend that if you haven't, check it out! :goodjob:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I read it years ago and loved it. Love the Chestnuts.


----------



## Rockwell Torrey (Aug 14, 2013)

I use an e-reader and usually have 4 or more books going at one time. I really like the old (pre 1900) farm/homemaking guides. Heavy into scifi and westerns.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I just finished Simon: The Genius in my Basement, and am reading The Cost of Discipleship by the German Theologian Dietrich Bonhoeffer next.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

vicker said:


> I read it years ago and loved it. Love the Chestnuts.


They were my favorite!! Just finished it last night, great book! Gping to the library to look for more of her books.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Kstornado11 said:


> They were my favorite!! Just finished it last night, great book! Gping to the library to look for more of her books.


I think a lot of her earlier books were somewhat autobiographical. There was one, maybe her first, when had she moved out west as a young woman, her daughter was a baby, and they lived in a gas station. I really liked it. 
Googling...
Ah! The Bean Trees, good book. And When Pigs fly and The Poisonwood Bible.


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Has anyone read the Bone Season by Samantha Shannon?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Just discovered a new author/series I like very much ... my kind of mystery/ police procedural. Older main character, solid, reliable, sane and no addictions, who heads a state investigative unit. Some of the secondary characters are a bit quirky, but all good detectives for different reasons, interesting and varied plots and good, quite detailed investigative details.

Good, solid writing that doesn't rely on splashy, gory crime scenes or steamy bedroom scenes to attract readers.

Author is Archer Mayor, Joe Gunther series and fortunately for me there are 20-some books already written in the series. The first few I've read are mid-series books, but have just gone back and picked up the first book in the series for my Kindle ... at $.99 ... you can't beat that for price.

Open Season by Archer Mayor.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...ysteries&sprefix=Open+Season,digital-text,371


----------



## Buckhuntr (Oct 4, 2012)

Currently reading two: Queen of Swords by John Ringo, and REAMDE by Neal Stephenson. Both good, especially the latter. 

I have read several, but not all, of Kingsolver's books, and generally like her writing style.

I have noticed that as I get older, I am much more willing to put a book aside if I am having difficulty getting into the story, and revisit it months or years later. Once upon a time, only the most awful prose would cause me to not work through it (Robin Cook comes to mind).


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Buckhuntr said:


> Currently reading two: Queen of Swords by John Ringo, and REAMDE by Neal Stephenson.


Do you mean Queen of Wands? 

I've read both books in this series, Princess of Wands and Queen of Wands, about the same person, written 6 years apart. He's a bit slow with some of his series, but they were both very good.

Like you, I don't put up with books that don't hold my interest and I do notice the older I get, the shorter the 'trial read' is.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm reading Therapy for Ghosts by Eric Praschan. I accidentally read half of it yesterday and plan on finishing it today. Very much enjoying it.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Currently reading: 

All Standing: The Remarkable Story of the Jeanie Johnston, The Legendary Irish Famine Ship- by Kathryn Miles "... recounts the journeys of this famous ship, her heroic crew, and the immigrants who were ferried between Ireland and North America. Spurred by a complex web of motivationsâshame, familial obligation, and sometimes even greedâmore than a million people attempted to flee the Irish famine. More than one hundred thousand of them would die aboard one of the five thousand aptly named âcoffin ships.â But in the face of horrific losses, a small ship named the Jeanie Johnston never lost a passenger... "


----------



## sahmoffour (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm moving onto book 4 of the Outlander series. I can't believe I haven't ever read this series before with how popular it is! Definitely has become one of my favourites and a series I'm sure to be re-reading in the future. I highly recommend it!


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

"The Passage" by Justin Cronin. Frightening, dystopian type story. For me it's a bit disturbing.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

I get a lot of random (very random books) for almost nothing at the city Goodwill as well as from our teen reading library at work...
so one set I really liked (and reread all the time)--was the sci fi triology The Abhorsen Triology by Garth Nix
another is that set by Christopher Paolini the Inheritance Cycle (its about Dragon riders).. and recently
...Little Bee by Chris Cleave it was.... intense, sad and rang very true (dad worked alot of places around the world, we are immigrants ourselves... and spent some time in Africa in the 80s)-- oh that reminds me -- as Homesteaders--
people would probably enjoy Dont Lets go to the Dogs tonight: an African Childhood by Alexandra Fuller- its her autobiography but is such a good read and is written with such a great sense of (tragic)humor (that I try to have) that just... gets you thru those tough times in life.....


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

The People: No different Flesh by Zenna Henderson Sci-fi but set on earth late 1800's to mid 1900's. She is a wonderful and haunting writer. It's been years so I'm rereading


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm in the middle of "Flight Behavior" by B. Kingsolver.


----------



## credee (Aug 17, 2013)

I try to stay current on the derivatives of Ayn Rand's Objectivism, as well as Libertarian thinkers. leonard Piekoff, Nathaniel Brandon, David Kelly etc.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm into "Zero Waste Home" - Bea Johnson. This is the family of 4 who only threw out in the garbage the equivalent of 1 quart of waste. She's hardcore.

Amazing book!!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Just finished the latest in the "In Death" series by J. D. Robb and the first book (Under A Graveyard Sky) in a new series by John Ringo. Will pick up four just-published books from my hold list at the library tomorrow ... J. A. Jance, Felix Francis, Michael Brandman (continuing the Robert Parker series) and Clive Cussler.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Just finished 2 books, "Saving CeeCee Honeycutt" by Beth Hoffman, and "Heart to Heart" by Lurlene McDaniel. "Heart to Heart" is actually a teen book, but it was a good read.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

"Nos4a2" by Joe Hill (Stephen King's son), so far it's really good, although "Heart-Shaped Box" is still my favorite by him. I also read "Dr Sleep" the sequel to "The Shining" and it was really good as well.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

bowdonkey said:


> "The Passage" by Justin Cronin. Frightening, dystopian type story. For me it's a bit disturbing.



Excellent book! The sequel is pretty good, too.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

The Complete History of Jack the Ripper by Philip Sugden. 

It's my bedtime reading book. Weird, I know.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Last night I started "Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children" by Ransom Riggs, and am already halfway through it.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Wheat Belly.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Finished Miss Peregrines and have now started "The Cove" by Ron Rash.


----------



## bikehealer1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Very Hard Choices by Spider Robinson....


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Signs and Seasons by John Burroughs

~ST


----------



## Jenny (Oct 7, 2013)

Finished Cross My Heart by James Patterson over the weekend. Book was good. It seemed a little slow until 50% through it, then ending was quick and surprising.

Planning to start new Tom Clancy, Command Authority this week. Heard it was good adn a quick read.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just finished "Red Country" by Joe Abercrombie. It's somewhere between a gritty western and dark fantasy. A good read, if you don't mind some violent scenes. I liked it enough to look for the same author's First Law trilogy at my library.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm on the last pages of "Doctor Sleep" by Stephen King. It's a very good read and better than "The Shining" which was never one of my favorites by King anyway.


----------



## Drewberry (Nov 19, 2013)

Outlander by Diana Gabaldon. (a series of books) 

The finest 'adult' love story ever written. And by Adult I don't mean X rated..  I just mean its written for adults and not for 20 year olds with a 16 year olds mentality. Starz is making it into a series, this summer. Let's hope it stays true to the book and not ruined by Holly-weird.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Finished Elmore Leonard's "Pronto." Good, crisp action with interesting characters, including US Marshal Raylan Givens.


----------



## FaithFirst (Nov 2, 2013)

The Staff and The Sword series by Patrick W. Carr. Religious fiction set in Medieval times. The third book drops on February 18th.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just took a trip from Indiana to Savannah, GA where I read John Muir's "A Thousand-Mile Walk to the Gulf," the diary kept by the naturalist when he walked from Indiana to Savannah in 1867, just after the Civil War. 
Since his interest was botany and the natural world, he includes detailed descriptions of various plant species as well as terrain. He seems to have preferred wild nature to human company, but his accounts of various people he meets along the way are also fascinating. Not much more than 100 pages long, but full of interesting observations and stories.
Really liked this book.


----------



## lcj7 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just recently got back into reading a big way, this long winter has given me time to finish all these. All of which I'd recommend.

"A Walk Across America" Peter Jenkins, i started this one a long time ago and finally finished it. what a great Journey.

"A Walk in the Woods" Bill Bryson. good read, comical trip on the Appalachian trail.

"The Last Season" Eric Blehm. About a long-time, backcountry ranger and his mysterious disappearance in the Sierra Nevada's. I couldn't put it down.

"One Second After" William R. Forstchen, so well written, read it over a weekend. 

"Patriots" and "Survivors" by James Wesley Rawles, both thought provoking and great reads, I'm definitely gonna pick up "Founders" when I get a chance.


re-read. "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance" Robert M. Pirsig. This book I read more than 10 years ago. At that time, I made a mental note to re-read it one day. I'm glad I did, it opened itself to me in a whole new way this time. Timeless.

currently reading 

"Lila" a follow up to "Zen.." By Robert M. Pirsig After finishing "zen.." I had to continue to this book. About a 3rd through it... very thought provoking.


----------



## nu2solar (Apr 20, 2008)

I am reading Cutting For Stone by Abraham Verghese. So far it is excellent.

"Marion and Shiva Stone are twin brothers born of a secret union between a beautiful Indian nun and a brash British surgeon. Orphaned by their motherâs death and their fatherâs disappearance, bound together by a preternatural connection and a shared fascination with medicine, the twins come of age as Ethiopia hovers on the brink of revolution. 

Moving from Addis Ababa to New York City and back again, Cutting for Stone is an unforgettable story of love and betrayal, medicine and ordinary miraclesâand two brothers whose fates are forever intertwined."


----------



## Jan Sears (Jun 7, 2002)

I am reading The Harbinger by Jonathan Cahn. It is very well written & keeps you wanting to read more. I highly recommend it. I am also reading The Four Blood Moons by John Hagee. Good also. I am waiting for the next books in Glen Tate 299 Days series. Which is a terrific read.


----------



## themusics (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm reading Ever After by Kim Harrison. And I'm also reading Insurgent to my husband.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Unintended Consequences, by John Ross
Pretty good book so far the only problem is it is too big, hard to hold up for a paper back. I wish they would have made it into a few smaller books??


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

"The Last Chronicles of Thomas Covenant", by Stephen R. Donaldson. This one's a four book series (quadrilogy?). I read the first two trilogies way back in the 70's - 80's. I turned my oldest on to them about 15 yrs ago when he was a teen and started liking sci-fi and fantasy. He asked for the "Last Chronicles" this past Christmas. So, a little while back I decided to revisit the whole ten book saga.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I am reading Hild, by Nicola Griffith. It's historical fiction set in 7th century Britain. The title character is a girl, the niece of Edwin of Northumbria, who grows up to be St. Hilda of Whitby. My husband visited the ruins of the Whitby Cathedral the last time he was in Yorkshire. 

The writing - story and characters - is good, but there are a number of unfamiliar words that I needed to look up in the beginning (i.e., gesith, wealh, aetheling). I suppose I could have skipped over them and read by context, but I wanted to know. 

To save you all the trouble, gesith = well-born attendant of an Anglo-Saxon King; wealh = a Celt of Britain; aetheling = a prince or lord in Anglo-Saxon England.


----------



## southernmom (May 1, 2013)

'Florida Cowman' by Akerman. Great history of Florida cattle business/ranching. Love that stuff.


----------



## billy (Nov 21, 2005)

Currently reading Thomas Jefferson`s complete writings.
Just finished Murray Rothbard`s For a New Liberty. Great!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm reading "Tell About Night Flowers" by one of my favorite authors, Eudora Welty. Aside from writing, she had a passion for gardening. The book is a collection of her letters to an avid gardener friend.


----------



## OnePiece (Jun 16, 2014)

Momentarily I read "If on a winter's night a traveler" by Italo Calvino (original title: Se una notte d'inverno un viaggiatore). It is incredible how Calvino is using narrative strategies in this book.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Just finished Chelsea Cain's Heartsick this weekend. LOVED IT!

Now reading Robopocalypse by Daniel Wilson & trying to get jazzed up to edit my sci-fi manuscript.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Currently reading The Third Bullet by Stephen Hunter. Have enjoyed the Bob Lee Swagger series since Point of Impact was recommended by a friend.

Last week it was Divine Justice by David Baldacci. Thoroughly enjoy his books.

Will be starting on The Columbus Affair by Steve Berry by the end of the weekend.

Yes, I enjoy my books! And please, make mine hardcover. E-readers are just not for me!


----------



## RedEarth (Sep 21, 2005)

Just started American Scripture-Making the Declaration of Independence, after just having finished something completely different, A Visit from the Goon Squad.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm re-reading the Millenium trilogy. The Girl With The Dragon Tatto, The Girl Who Played with Fire, And The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest by Stieg Larsson. 

Very different sort of novels, unusual and fascinating cast of characters and highly entertaining. I have enjoyed these books more than anything I've read for many years.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

I just started The Red Heart by James Alexander Thom. True story of Francis Slocum kidnapped by Indians at 5 years old.
I finished reading Follow the River by the same author. it was a excellent book.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Read this a while ago..and it will be a movie in December! Can't wait.

http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2012/03/28/books/28book/28book-articleInline.jpg


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Until the End of the World by Sarah Lyons Flemming. Really enjoying the crap out of it.

http://www.amazon.com/Until-World-S...94&sr=1-1&keywords=until+the+end+of+the+world


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I just finished reading -

one light still shines by Marie Monville with Cindy Lambert, available through Zondervan.com

Authors name doesn't ring a bell? Info on the cover - 

My Life Beyond the Shadow of the Amish Schoolhouse Shooting.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I just finished reading "The Great Controversy" by Ellen G. White and am now in the middle of "When Angels Fall From Heaven" by David J. Starr................


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm reading dozens of pages of notes on a novel I'm publishing. Almost there... I hope.


----------



## Boo8meR (Aug 10, 2014)

Spending most of my time reading the Extreme Composting thread from beginning to end!


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I just read a Compilation of fishing stories by Zane Grey.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I just picked up 3 Kurt Vonnegut books--Slaughterhouse-Five, Hocus Pocus and one picked out by the librarian. I will have to speed read them. Too much to do outside.

He was a Hoosier. Just want to know who he was.


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I am reading A Widow's Walk Off-Grid to Self-Reliance by Annie Dobbs.


----------



## StickyFloors (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm reading a compilation of 50s sci-fi about what happens after the 'apocalypse' - interesting stuff for those of us who are into 'preparedness'. 

http://www.amazon.com/After-Apocalypse-visions-future-writers-ebook/dp/B00FK8LQ4G


----------



## tracylee (Jun 29, 2013)

I am reding Enough! by Jerome D. Belanger.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm reading And After by Sarah Lyons Fleming - more prepper zombie goodness!


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Been reading several of these as well (that is, the actual books, not a summary of literature from the era) - very interesting; often lots of plot holes and awkward, outdated grammar, but I think many would go over well today, particularly as a movie adaptation:

Death of Grass
Canticle for Liebowitz
On the Beach
Alas Babylon

etc.



StickyFloors said:


> I'm reading a compilation of 50s sci-fi about what happens after the 'apocalypse' - interesting stuff for those of us who are into 'preparedness'.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/After-Apocalypse-visions-future-writers-ebook/dp/B00FK8LQ4G


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Born Again Dirt


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

just finished the first book from the outlander series, cause we were watching the new show on starz. pretty good for a trashy, romance novel.

the kids and I are reading an old kid's biography of audobon's life as a little boy in france. it's from the 1940's or 60's. they like that. 

at night we've been reading a book of the original grimm's fairy tales that I got at sam's club 2 yrs ago for $10. the kids love it and crack up regularly at how "disneyfied" (their word for it) the versions of these tales are that they've seen in the past compared to the originals. we read 3 at a sitting, so we'll finish that one off at some point this winter.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Not sleeping barely eating... out here in the Outlands!
Reading the entire series on book 8 (900 page bks).... the author says read 3 sentences and try to stop, seriously.

Its why I have been off line .... has it all, homesteading, basic survival medicine, the American revolution, battles of the Scottish highlands, romance (of course) and a really really lovely ode to relationships, family, kith and kin, that is so easy to lose hold of these day....


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Someone here on HT mentioned a book, 'Bootstrapper', so I read it! It's about a woman who gets a divorce and has to leave her fairytale life behind. She decides to remain on their farm with their three children and make a go of it but barely.

It talks about their struggles and was overall a very good book. It takes place in Michigan and is apparently 100% true. I saw a lot of parallels between her life and my situation which is probably why I enjoyed it so much.  I like that she makes mistakes and pays the price, don't we all?

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/16071721-bootstrapper


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

needed to get a little distance from following all the ebola news. powered through 4 more free books online....all trashing romance novels about Scotland in the past. not really an online book reader.....made me want to go by the used book store and grab some just to have them on hand for when I want to pass the time this winter. just isn't the same when I don't have the book in my hand and can turn the pages.:huh:


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Plain Stories of Hill People by Rudyard Kipling, free for Kindle.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Just finished "The Last Woman 2" by J. Druga, interesting read about a plague that takes out most of the women and how men react to this reality.

Will be reading tonight "Contaigous" by J. Druga, she writes strong female characters very similar to the style of A. McCafferty whom I also like.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Have read Sharp Objects by same author of Gone Girl (whose name escapes me) and W is for Wasted by Sue Grafton in the last few days...enjoyed both. Downloaded them from digital library, so handy! Now reading Dust by Patricia Cornwell....good so far but I don't know how I feel about her using the Newtown school shootings in this book. Feels a bit like profiteering.


----------



## Mrs Katzenchix (Aug 19, 2005)

Earlier this month I read The End of the World Running Club, _and I highly _recommend it. The writing is great and it is different from most EOTW stories. It's not dark, although it is emotionally exhasting, and funny in places. 

The plot is this: man survives EOTW asteroid strike, becomes separated from wife & child, then must travel across the entire UK on foot to reunite with them, accompanied by several friends. You know it's a good book when you grow genuinely fond of the characters -- they felt like real people and I was sad at most every goodbye.

There is a scene around the beginning of the book that I think kind of sums up the whole tone of the story. 

Edgar, the main character, is holding his infant son while having a serious, heated talk with some other men over late-night whiskey shots. One of the men is Harvey, a wise and kindly older gentleman. Here is the end of their discussion..."Bollocks," muttered Bryce across the lip of his glass.

I said nothing, looked down at my son's peaceful face. Arthur released a long, thoughtful fart that trailed off into something wet.

"Smartest thing I've heard so far this evening." said Harvey. We laughed. It's hard not to when a baby farts and an old man smiles.​Maybe it's just me, but that little bit makes me smile every time. 


Edited to add: I was thinking about it and, although I said the book isn't dark, it _is_ the EOTW so some very bad stuff happens. Just don't want anyone who is sensitive to violence to be surprised. But I don't think the overall tone of the book is dark like, for example, The Road by McCormack.


----------



## Mrs Katzenchix (Aug 19, 2005)

sisterpine said:


> Just finished "The Last Woman 2" by J. Druga, interesting read about a plague that takes out most of the women and how men react to this reality.
> 
> Will be reading tonight "Contaigous" by J. Druga, she writes strong female characters very similar to the style of A. McCafferty whom I also like.


I enjoy J. Druga too. The Flu was good--really kind of appropriate with everything going on.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Another free kindle book on the martial art of Krav Maga from Israel.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm reading Bram Stoker's Dracula. I'm going to hate when I'm done with this book. I'm an insomniac, and this book puts me out in three-four paragraphs. HAHA! I've been reading it for almost a month and am just fix'n to start chapter 4. I kinda hope it doesn't pick up. It's nice to have something I know will put me to sleep. It'll probably work for two or three more readings so, that's positive.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Just finished a book called The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Frye...so good I finished it in one day. Also downloaded from digital library, very handy!


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

2dogs-mom said:


> Read this a while ago..and it will be a movie in December! Can't wait.
> 
> http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2012/03/28/books/28book/28book-articleInline.jpg


Yay..it comes out tomorrow. I hope the movie is as good as the book was.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_(film))

I was at REI yesterday and they're preparing for an onslaght of female backpackers.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm reading The Big Mitt by Erik Rivenes. About halfway through and I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Something Rich and Strange, by Ron Rash. Short stories set in Appalachia.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Boundaries by Henry Cloud and John Townsend


Post Grid: An Arizona EMP Adventure 
Tony Martineau, Nancy Martineau, Nina Champagne


----------



## MCJam (Dec 27, 2012)

Been reading Wendell Berry, and his tales of Port William. Books include Jaber Crow, Hanna Culter, Tales of Old Jack. Great encouragement for homesteading lifestyle, as he tell the story of an agrarian community and the challenges face by encroachment of "modern improvements" and the cost progress has on the community life.

Excellent reading and food for thought.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm reading Scavenger by David Morrell. It's been on my "to read" shelf forever. Was a recommendation from the woman who took over my old office job. That was like five years ago. lol. Decided that instead of downloading more books on my Kindle, I'd take a stab at the paperbacks collecting dust.


----------



## RedEarth (Sep 21, 2005)

Reading Carl Sagan's The Demon Haunted World and Sandor Katz's The Art of Fermentation.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I completely forgot to mention that I read This Is Where I Leave You by Jonathan Tropper. After all the family and friends we've lost in the last 18 months, it was a timely, witty read.


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Just finished Joel Salatin's Folks, This Ain't Normal. A lot of that stuff I already know, but boy, reading this, renewed my zest for raising MY OWN vegetables & animals, I do now, but, now I want to increase everything, LOL.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm now reading Ben Franklin's autobiography. Incredibly interesting!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Reading "A Bride Comes West", by a young woman who married and moved to MT in the late 1800s ... about 30 years before my grandparents and in the same area. Very interesting for me as I recognize the area and some of the names of the people as well.

Nannie Alderson (the author) was about 30 years older than my grandmother but the family is still ranching in the area. I went to school in the local one-room school with an Alderson girl, my mother taught one of the Alderson boys in the same school (about the same age as my kids) and an Alderson boy and his wife bought our ranch when my parents retired and sold out.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

That sounds very cool all the way around!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Guilty reader here, I have no less than 2 books going at any one time. While keeping track of different books all at once seems like a lot, as long as I stick to one per genera at a time, it works well for me.

Fiction: A Song of Ice and Fire - George RR Martin (better know as game of thrones story)
Personal Development: The Disaster Preparedness Handbook: A Guide for Families Arthur T. Bradley (just finished - GREAT read for anyone thinking about being alive tomorrow)
Technical: Seed to Seed 2nd Edition by Suzanne Ashworth (have not put it up since purchase a year ago - I keep referencing it)


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Reading "Between shades of gray". Good story about Russia's deportation of Lithuanian people to the gulags in Siberia. A real SHTF story. My 6th grade daughter had to read it at school.


----------



## Edmelott (Dec 30, 2012)

Just finished George Washington's secret six by Brian Kilmeade. I loved it.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm reading Shadow Bound by Jenny Reynolds. First novel by a teenager we know through our shop. It's going pretty well for a first novel!


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Fields of Farmers, by Joel Salatin. Good reading if you are considering sharing your farming experience with others. Heck, good reading even if your not!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Reading through Little Women again.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Blood Ties - the Searchers by Sharon Sala

DH read it first and recommended to me.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

reading quarter acre farm to my kids right now. and, some shel silverstein books. the kids are loving it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Eighth Grave and No Body by Darynda Jones, the Charlie Davidson series. 

Stephen King's new release, Finders Keepers, comes out on Tuesday and that will be my next read.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I started King's Finders Keepers but couldn't remember enough of the first book in the series, Mr. Mercedes. I'll have to reread it.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I am reading Cold Betrayal by J.A. Jance. It is a good one!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I recently finished "Go Set a Watchmen" by Harper Lee. It wasn't a horrible book but it wasn't in the same category as "To Kill a Mockingbird". There are rumors of a third book and I actually hope they aren't true. 

I've started the third book in a series by Marissa Meyer called, "Cress". They are sci-fi loosely based on the fairy tales, "Cinderella" "Little Red Riding Hood" and "Rapunzel". They're young adult but interesting and very well written. 

I haven't decided what to start next.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm rereading The Battle Cry of Freedom by James M. McPherson. Some parts are very heavy reading but, time is on my side.  did you know that the monetary value of the chattel slaves in the Southern States of the Antebellum USA exceeded the value all of the RRs , all of the factories, and all of the banks of the entire nation?

If you don't know the definition of chattel, just think moo or oink. It kinda rhymes with cattle...


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I just finished part two of World War 97, it is not a long book but it is thought provoking.


----------



## sillysally (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm actually reading 3 books right now...

Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
American Gods, by Neil Gaiman 
By the Light of the Moon, by Dean Koontz


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I loved Saving Grace by Jane Green, just finished Family Pictures by Jane Green and have begun reading Dune Road by Jane Green. I am planning to go through her whole list of books that she has written.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I reread, "The Color Purple" by Alice Walker while I was camping. Excellent book.


----------



## Mickbear (Feb 8, 2016)

Allen Eckert "the frontiersmen"


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

I just finished "Into Thin Air," a recounting of the 1996 Everest climbing disaster by Jon Krakauer. It made me glad I am not climbing mountains.


----------



## lgrandmaitre (Feb 21, 2016)

http://journeytoforever.org/farm_library/King_Farmersof40Centuries.pdf

Fantastic book about permaculture in china, japan and Korea in 1889, great ideas with pictures included.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I am currently reading "The five people you meet in heaven" by Mitch Albom, and I just ordered "Ex Muslim" by Naeem Fazal. The latter is the true story of a Pakistani Muslim man who converted to Christianity. My pastor at Rock City church interviewed him, and he was so fascinating that I had to order his book.


----------

